# World Championship 2015 - São Paulo, Brazil - July 17-19, 2015



## megaminxwin (Aug 3, 2014)

It's been confirmed by the WCA that Worlds 2015 will be in São Paulo, Brazil.

Website: http://www.cuber.com.br/worlds/

Registration: http://www.cuber.com.br/worlds/index.php?location=reg

Note: Registration will be closed on June 30th, at 21PM (BRST), or after 500 competitors have signed up.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 3, 2014)

this is cool, first worlds in South America


----------



## Meneghetti (Aug 4, 2014)

São Paulo is awesome and I'm sure this event will be great! 
Thanks for doing this!!


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 4, 2014)

Maybe...


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 4, 2014)

hype


----------



## Skullush (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm not going to Brazil, but South America needs a World Championship, so this is cool


----------



## cubernya (Aug 4, 2014)

What is the reason for choosing São Paulo? It seems like very few people will show up (as is confirmed by comments). Obviously South Americans would, but that's about it.


----------



## FelipeGregorio (Aug 4, 2014)

It has WORLD in the name, so i think it should not stay only in few continents... I live in São Paulo, Brazil. The city of the competition, and i really think it's going to be amazing, it's a chance to the rubik's cube become more famous in Brazil... I think you guys should give us a try . I'm so excited to this comp!!


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 4, 2014)

Hopefully that means 2 or even 3 rounds of feet


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 4, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Hopefully that means 2 or even 3 rounds of feet



Do you reckon you're going?


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (Aug 4, 2014)

Not too thrilled about it being in Brazil but my boyfriend says we can most likely go so I guess we will see those of you going in Brazil next year.


----------



## Frubix (Aug 4, 2014)

I'll be going, I live in Argentina, so it's close


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 4, 2014)

I might be able to go...


oh wait, money doesn't grow on trees. grrrrrrrr


----------



## DeeDubb (Aug 4, 2014)

One thing that really disappoints me about the cubing community is extreme selfishness. Many people seem to push for things that help their own interests instead of looking at what's good for the community as a whole. This is seen in conversations about policy changes, and it's definitely seen in this conversation. It really shocks me that such smart people have so much trouble looking at the bigger picture and empathizing with others. It's really great that World's is headed to South America. It will be an awesome chance to expand into a completely different part of the world and expand the community there.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 4, 2014)

There are 1145 Brazillian competitors
There were 241 Thailand competitors in the years up to 2011 when it was announced
So don't bother saying cubing isn't developed in Brazil.

It's been in Europe 3 times
It's been in North America 3 times
It's been in Asia 1 time

It's never been in Africa, Oceania or South America.

Stop complaining just because it isn't a domestic flight away...

Anyway NA->Brazil is only 9 or 10 hours by plane.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 4, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> It's been in Europe 3 times
> It's been in North America 3 times
> It's been in Asia 1 time
> 
> It's never been in Africa, Oceania or South America.


You have unintentionally made a good point here. Let's look at top 100 of the most competitive event (3x3x3 average):
Europe: 37 people
Asia: 34 people
North America: 26 people
Oceania: 2 people (Kirt's close, but no cigar, sorry)
South America: 1 person (he's from Brazil)
Africa: 0 people

So Worlds has always been on a continent with a lot of good cubers. In fact, looking at this list, I think we need another Asian competition - they have been sorely underrepresented. On a world scale, Oceania and South America are really not competitive at all (and Africa's not even on the radar, which is why I joked about them). There's Feliks, yes, but he's really way ahead of the curve as far as Oceanians go. What the bottom three continents need are not Worlds competitions, but more local competitions and more outreach to potential local cubers to get them interested and practicing.

If we want to look at "what's good for the community as a whole", as DeeDubb said, we should be holding Worlds in places that let as many good cubers as possible travel to the occasional one, even if they can't fly halfway across the world. Brazil actually makes it harder for top people to compete if they don't have the resources or money to fly that far. This isn't a personal argument as I am rather unlikely to attend Worlds no matter where it is. If you are a top 100 3x3x3 solver, and not Gabriel Dechichi Barbar, you WILL have to fly from your home country to a different continent to attend Worlds.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 4, 2014)

qqwref said:


> You have unintentionally made a good point here. Let's look at top 100 of the most competitive event (3x3x3 average):



Why is that useful? For example, the podium for World's 2013 was (by continent)

Oceania
Europe
Europe

Doesn't this mean USA was a bad choice for the hosting? Your point seems to be that we should be accommodating the top cubers? What does the top 100 have to do with that. The three people on the podium for both 2011 and 2013 (and probably further back) were in the top 10 in the world. If you check the top 10 numbers, there's only 1 competitor from North America. Top 100 is just filled with "good" cubers, not the podium chances.

And if you branch out of just 3x3 average, other events have several world class solvers from Asia/South America/Oceania (not really Africa at all)

2 of the top 10 for 3x3 with feet are Brazillian. 3 of the top 10 for 2x2 are Australian. 4 of the Pyraminx top 10 are Asian.

South America and Oceania are also expanding regions, and a World Championship helps a region expand. Australian Nationals last year had 50 competitors. With 2 weeks left our Nationals this year has 97 registered, nearly double.

South America has 2393 3x3 competitors at the moment. Until the start of last year they had 1883. Over 25% increase in competitors.



> he goal of the World Cube Association is to have
> *more competitions in more countries with more people and more fun, under fair and equal conditions.*



Hosting world champs in regions outside NA and Europe seems like a great way of (in the future) having more competitions in more countries with more people and more fun.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 4, 2014)

Gotta admit, I agree with Tim on this one. Brazil/South America seems to have a thriving speedcubing community. Maybe it's too early to have worlds there, but I don't think it is undeserving.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 4, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> 2 of the top 10 for 3x3 with feet are Brazillian.
> South America has 2393 3x3 competitors at the moment. Until the start of last year they had 1883. Over 25% increase in competitors.
> Hosting world champs in regions outside NA and Europe seems like a great way of (in the future) having more competitions in more countries with more people and more fun.


Your second argument here is that having the WC means you will increase the amount of competitors while you also prove that you don't need the WC for that at all.
Your first argument about feet ... seriously???

I agree that cubing should be more diversified and have travelled more than almost everyone else to go to competitions. What makes you think Brazil would organise a better WC than for example China, India, or Australia


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 4, 2014)

AvGalen said:


> What makes you think Brazil would organise a better WC than for example China, India, or Australia



I don't think Brazil would organise a better WC than China, India or Australia. NA and Europe would probably organise World's the best, considering they have had the most 3 days competitions and most, if not all of the staff would've organised or attended competitions with similar competitor numbers before. But as long as a country is capable of organising a 3 day competition with all events, I think they should be given the opportunity to host World's. (nevermind, as Daniel pointed out Brazil has actually had a lot of 3 day comps!)

I "proved" that a WC is not needed for growth in a country, but I suggested it would (usually) help. I think it'd be great if China, India or Australia also get WCs in the future, and hopefully 2017/2019/2021 isn't just held in NA/Europe.

I think the only way to address this is to ask, "*What is the purpose of hosting a WC? What is the goal?*"
If your answer is "get the maximum number of competitors" then sure, I don't recommend Brazil, and if that is what you think the purpose/goal of hosting a WC is, then you will not be swayed into thinking it should be hosted outside NA/Europe and the argument is done.


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 4, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> I think the only way to address this is to ask, "*What is the purpose of hosting a WC? What is the goal?*"



Wait, what is the purpose of hosting a WC, from a WCA board member (or similar) perspective, anyway? I suppose that in my mind (and most other cuber's), it's mostly just a big 3 day competition where cubers all over the world come to have fun and compete, but I suppose that definition doesn't have much to it, in comparison to what Tyson or Ilkyoo will probably say.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 4, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> I think the only way to address this is to ask, "*What is the purpose of hosting a WC? What is the goal?*"
> If your answer is "get the maximum number of competitors" then sure, I don't recommend Brazil, and if that is what you think the purpose/goal of hosting a WC is, then you will not be swayed into thinking it should be hosted outside NA/Europe and the argument is done.



The first thing I would think of when hearing the term "World Championship" would be closer to "max number of top competitors" than just "max number of competitors"

But then I'm not a board member/delegate/organizer or anything


----------



## Username (Aug 4, 2014)

definitely not going


----------



## Iggy (Aug 4, 2014)

Not so sure about this, might not be able to go


----------



## TimMc (Aug 4, 2014)

It's great that Rafael is taking the initiative to make this happen in Brazil and that the WCA Board are supportive.

Delegates were given the opportunity to submit proposals for hosting the next World Championship back in April.

_The goal of the World Cube Association is to have more competitions in more countries with more people and more fun, under fair and equal conditions._

It's great to see the cubing community really grow in South America and China.

Tim.


----------



## hcfong (Aug 4, 2014)

I think it's great for the speedcubing community in South America to have the opportunity to host the next World Championships. Yes, it might not be the most obvious choice for many, but I think that's due to the fact that many people on here don't know that there is actually a substantial speedcubing community there. If you look on the WCA website and look up the South American competitions, you'll see there is a thriving speedcubing community there. Especially in Brazil competitions are very well attended. The problem that the South American speedcubing community is facing is that it is very isolated. Very few people from outside South America have attended competitions there. I haven't gone through all the competitions, but so far, I have found 2. Another problem is that whenever we hear something about the South American speedcubing community, it's usually for the wrong reasons (for example, Telesforo and Pino Castillo). I think the opportunity to organise the World Championships in Brazil will give a great boost to the South American speedcubing community.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 4, 2014)

hcfong said:


> Another problem is that whenever we hear something about the *South American* speedcubing community, it's usually for the wrong reasons (for example, *Telesforo* and Pino Castillo)..


Last time I checked Telesforo was not South American.

Anyway, I will probably be there.


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 4, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> I don't think Brazil would organise a better WC than China, India or Australia. NA and Europe would probably organise World's the best, considering they have had the most 3 days competitions and most, if not all of the staff would've organised or attended competitions with similar competitor numbers before.


Thanks for all your good points in this thread, I agree with them completely, apart from this one, where you actually worked against yourself without needing to 

North America has hosted 7 3-day comps if I counted correctly, and over 90% of their competitions are 1 day.
Europe has indeed hosted the most 3-day comps, majority 2-day, and quite a lot of 1-day as well.
Brazil alone has had 10 3-day comps, and they average more than 2 days per comp! I'm not going to check, but I think this is probably the most 3-day comps and the highest average days per comp of any country.

Anyone who claims that Brazil surely can't organize Worlds should ask themselves whether they actually have ANY evidence towards that, or whether they are simply thinking that because: 'Brazil is not a fully developed country doesn't have hundreds of super-fast cubers and I know nothing else about them so I will make the silly assumption that they can't deal with Worlds.' Do you guys who are attacking this decision even know the Brazilian and South American delegates? No I thought not.

As for the distance, from Europe it's very similar to Las Vegas in terms of distance and travel time. Yes it's further for this US-flooded forum. But it's also nearer for the thousands of Brazilian cubers that nobody knows about because they don't come on this forum and whinge on the Worlds 2013 Las Vegas thread. Be a little less selfish.


----------



## KirkChen (Aug 4, 2014)

It is a little selfish to complain about it i think.Hope you guys all enjoy the competition next year.
I may try to go if have chance.
And i think it's time for China to have a WC in 2017 or 2019, isn't it?


----------



## anders (Aug 4, 2014)

hcfong said:


> I think it's great for the speedcubing community in South America to have the opportunity to host the next World Championships.



I fully agree with this! 




hcfong said:


> Very few people from outside South America have attended competitions there. I haven't gone through all the competitions, but so far, I have found 2.



Who is the other one?


----------



## Laura O (Aug 4, 2014)

This thread is a very good example why it often annoys me to read here. People just argument from their selfish point of view with a very limited perspective.
It's just stupid to draw conclusion like "there will be very few people showing up" after 10 (mainly US) people commented that they won't be there. Furthermore these comments about underdevelopment, favelas and this stuff... This is just prejudice without knowing anything (despite the location) about the competition and even the country.
The cubing world exists outside of NA and Europe and a lot of you should realize that this forum is not representing the whole cubing community. Not only when discussing Worlds locations, but also in many other topics here.

I'm really looking forward to go to Brazil, meeting people who are not well known because they don't write posts here and also going to a country (and actually a continent) I've never been to before.


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 4, 2014)

*world champion*ship

I bolded the relevant parts of the name. 

1. WORLD means whole world. Easily accessible to as many people around the world as possible.

For this criteria Brazil is fine. They have a lot of speedcubers and can no doubt organize a big comp. (For this criteria also Europe and NA would both be good.)
As said already any place we choose will always be far away from some other place....

2. WORLD CHAMPION

I think this is the title that should be given only to the best of the best. Therefore it is VERY important to get as many really fast world-class people to compete in worlds as possible. This is very important. And here I think Brazil is not a good candidate to hold the worlds. Since South America only has 1 really world-class cuber while Europe, NA and Asia have ~30. That means many top cubers will be more likely to skip the world cup, which leads to world championship title losing respect. And I think that is not good.

EDIT: I'm not coming to worlds anyway so no personal bias here. I just want to get the fastest people in the WORLD CHAMPIONships, because that's how it should be...


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 4, 2014)

porkynator said:


> It's too far for almost everyone.


Who is 'almost everyone'?
By the way, here are the distances from Italy to the last 3 WCs:
Bangkok: 5482 miles
Las Vegas: 6111 miles
Sao Paulo: 5886 miles
Were they all in the wrong place?


----------



## hcfong (Aug 4, 2014)

TMOY said:


> Last time I checked Telesforo was not South American.
> 
> Anyway, I will probably be there.



You're right. I always assumed Mexico was part of South America on the WCA website, but it is actually North America.



anders said:


> Who is the other one?



Oops, I missed you out. Well, there are 4 now. The other three are https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007HOLD02 and https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012CARL02 and https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012CARL01. But looking at their profiles, there is a good chance they actually live in South America.


----------



## Goosly (Aug 4, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> And here I think Brazil is not a good candidate to hold the worlds. Since South America only has 1 really world-class cuber while Europe, NA and Asia have ~30. *That means many top cubers will be more likely to skip the world cup*



How do you know that?


----------



## porkynator (Aug 4, 2014)

megaminxwin said:


> So was Bangkok, wasn't it?


No, it was relatively close for many asian cubers.



kinch2002 said:


> Who is 'almost everyone'?


In cubing, North America + Europe + Asia (in no particular order imo)


kinch2002 said:


> By the way, here are the distances from Italy to the last 3 WCs:
> Bangkok: 5482 miles
> Las Vegas: 6111 miles
> Sao Paulo: 5886 miles
> Were they all in the wrong place?


Yes I am biased because it's too far for me, but I wasn't speaking only for myself.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 4, 2014)

I actually wonder how many of the Americans who aren't going actually know where Brazil is? Miami->Sao Paulo is 8.5 hours. Miami->Paris is 8.5 hours. So to all the boycotting Americans, would you have gone to worlds in France? (I chose France because it was rumored originally)


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yep: Las Vegas, SP and Europe pretty much form a triangle, so whichever one it's in, 2 of these 3 groups of people should be approximately equally (un)happy.
Slightly further for Asians sure, but they 'made' the rest of the world travel far in 2011 and we can't have it wherever the optimal place to minimise total travel across all cubers is every time can we?!


----------



## Dene (Aug 4, 2014)

Awww come on WCA, you're a year late!



But in more srsness, woooo! I can't wait! See you all there!! (except all the poopy-whinge-heads on here that think South America is located somewhere in the fathoms of Hades).


But srsly, how can anyone in North America complain about it being too far away??? It's about as close as almost anywhere else WCs would likely be, if not a hell of a lot closer than places like Asia. I mean, I'm going to have to fly via LA to get there probably.

Also all these damn yanks complaining that no one will go except South Americans, well did you even notice that WC2013 was largely dominated by USA representation? And I assume the same can be said for all before that. Of course the majority of people will be local. That only makes sense.


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Goosly said:


> How do you know that?



Would you more likely go to a competition located several hundreds of miles from your home or to a competition located several thousands of miles from your home? That's just common sense...


----------



## CriticalCubing (Aug 4, 2014)

From Asia to South America. Not probably. I am not super dooper rich now!


----------



## Goosly (Aug 4, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> Would you more likely go to a competition located several hundreds of miles from your home or to a competition located several thousands of miles from your home? That's just common sense...



For a standard, local competition, probably nobody will travel thousands of miles. But for Worlds, topcubers will probably travel wherever necessary.


----------



## Sin-H (Aug 4, 2014)

Fun fact: This Saturday, a friend of mine asked me if I wanted to go to South America with him next summer after our graduation.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 4, 2014)

How can people not see that hosting Worlds in South America is a great opportunity? Of course, would I like worlds in France instead? Yes, of course I would. But you have to be a little unselfish sometimes. Hosting worlds in South America I think is a great way to get more cubers into speedcubing and expand our hobby to different parts of the globe.


----------



## newtonbase (Aug 4, 2014)

It's a great excuse to go to Brazil which is an amazing place.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 4, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> I actually wonder how many of the Americans who aren't going actually know where Brazil is? Miami->Sao Paulo is 8.5 hours. Miami->Paris is 8.5 hours. So to all the boycotting Americans, would you have gone to worlds in France? (I chose France because it was rumored originally)



You've made some awesome points Major, but I think I like this one the best...
btw are you going?


To all you guys who think WC should be easily accessible to the top cubers, I think Feliks is going: https://www.facebook.com/fzemdegs


----------



## qqwref (Aug 4, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Do you guys who are attacking this decision even know the Brazilian and South American delegates? No I thought not.


I don't know the Asian delegates either, can I not suggest that Asia needs a Worlds?



kinch2002 said:


> As for the distance, from Europe it's very similar to Las Vegas in terms of distance and travel time. Yes it's further for this US-flooded forum. But it's also nearer for the thousands of Brazilian cubers that nobody knows about because they don't come on this forum and whinge on the Worlds 2013 Las Vegas thread. Be a little less selfish.


Mhm, guy who isn't going to Worlds no matter where you hold it is being selfish. Keep telling yourself that's the only reason I don't like this idea. Brazil may have thousands of cubers but how many GOOD cubers do they have? How many cubers who have a chance of doing well at a world speedcubing championship _in the ideal case where everyone can go_? You guys say they have tons of 2- and 3-day competitions, so OK, that means they have plenty of chances to compete in everything... so where are all the awesome results? Remember, Worlds isn't just about getting lots of people, you want to have lots of good people compete. And despite everything people have said I'm still seeing almost all of them having to travel thousands of miles.



kinch2002 said:


> Who is 'almost everyone'?
> By the way, here are the distances from Italy to the last 3 WCs:
> Bangkok: 5482 miles
> Las Vegas: 6111 miles
> ...


You picked the last 3 because the very next one is from Germany, right? Kinda transparent there.



Tim Major said:


> I actually wonder how many of the Americans who aren't going actually know where Brazil is? Miami->Sao Paulo is 8.5 hours. Miami->Paris is 8.5 hours. So to all the boycotting Americans, would you have gone to worlds in France? (I chose France because it was rumored originally)


Miami? Seriously? Please look at a map of the US sometime. Miami is practically as close as you can get to Sao Paolo without falling into the ocean. And it's not all about people from the US... obviously for cubers from North America the trip is not particularly terrible - it is North *America* after all, which kinda suggests they two continents are close, doesn't it? I'm more thinking about all the top cubers in Europe/Asia who will have to fly crazy distances. Dusseldorf is 13.75 hours away; Beijing is 25 hours away; Melbourne is 20.5 hours away.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 4, 2014)

qqwref said:


> the bottom three continents



I guess you meant bottom of your list, but I instead thought of a world map. No previous WCs on the southern hemisphere.</random>


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 4, 2014)

qqwref said:


> I don't know the Asian delegates either, can I not suggest that Asia needs a Worlds?


You're switching my point round incorrectly. I'm saying that people shouldn't make claims that they don't think Brazil can hold it when they don't know the delegates, and all evidence they have points towards Brazil being able to hold large competitions.



> Mhm, guy who isn't going to Worlds no matter where you hold it is being selfish. Keep telling yourself that's the only reason I don't like this idea.


I was never telling myself that



> Brazil may have thousands of cubers but how many GOOD cubers do they have? How many cubers who have a chance of doing well at a world speedcubing championship _in the ideal case where everyone can go_? You guys say they have tons of 2- and 3-day competitions, so OK, that means they have plenty of chances to compete in everything... so where are all the awesome results? Remember, Worlds isn't just about getting lots of people, you want to have lots of good people compete. And despite everything people have said I'm still seeing almost all of them having to travel thousands of miles.


It's about development as well as current status. We all know that they community is not well integrated with the US/European community, and I truly believe that's why they haven't got as many cubers at the top. They are progressing fast actually, and got their first WR this year. Compare this to this and you'll see that in a year and a half, many of their records have gone from very ordinary to world class.

I don't entirely agree with the idea of making sure we get the most fast cubers anyway. Putting it in the US just makes sure we get all the fast US cubers. Great...still not really representing the World's fastest cubers there.



qqwref said:


> You picked the last 3 because the very next one is from Germany, right? Kinda transparent there.


No. I picked the last 3 because that's when he's been competitively active (since 2011). I could add the Germany one if you really want, and ask the same question... I don't really see how it looks like I left out Germany on purpose.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 4, 2014)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#most_persons

Why Brazil and not China or India? Is it about Visa, is it about a sponsor, or is it about "it hasn't been on that continent lately?



> I don't entirely agree with the idea of making sure we get the most fast cubers anyway.



You don't think that at the tournament where we decide who is the best of the world we should have as many candidates as possible? A world championship is not meant to develop the level of that sport. It is meant to decide who is the best in the world and for that you need the best in the world to be there. Having only 1/100 just doesn't cut it.

Also, I am slow, living far away, but I would go anyway. I have also been to other major tournaments and been the host/mc there.
I think Brazil could organize it, but I don't understand why they were chosen. If they are the only/best that said "we will do it" that would be a great reason


----------



## Erik (Aug 4, 2014)

Dene said:


> Awww come on WCA, you're a year late!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Way to go being an example for the community here Dene. You are a delegate! I reported your post.

On topic: it's nice that South America has the chance to organize a WC. A new continent!  
Looking forward to seeing Brazil.

To those who are complaining about distance: if anything you should be complaining about either travel time or travel costs. FYI: Flying to a different continent always costs time and money. From Europe I found tickets for about 800 euro's, same-ish as it would be for the US or something like Australia.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 4, 2014)

AvGalen said:


> If they are the only/best that said "we will do it" that would be a great reason



To be honest, my head is telling me that this could actually be the main reason.


----------



## Kev43 (Aug 4, 2014)

AvGalen said:


> I think Brazil could organize it, but I don't understand why they were chosen. If they are the only/best that said "we will do it" that would be a great reason


That's a very good point !

I'd like to see a post from the Board stating who were the candidates, and explaining why they chose Brazil 



(And to everyone complaining about the location, qqwref for example, please suggest a better one. Outside of North America..)


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 4, 2014)

For everyones info, there is already 217 people confirmed as attending on the facebook event.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 4, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> For everyones info, there is already 217 people confirmed as attending on the facebook event.


I have > 1000 friends and they often like me....If you think any of that relates to real life I have news for you

Which facebook event is that btw? I only found this group https://www.facebook.com/RubiksWC2015 that has 166 likes


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 4, 2014)

AvGalen said:


> I have > 1000 friends and they often like me....If you think any of that relates to real life I have news for you
> 
> Which facebook event is that btw? I only found this group https://www.facebook.com/RubiksWC2015 that has 166 likes



Was just saying...

https://www.facebook.com/events/704688152920074/?fref=ts


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 4, 2014)

AvGalen said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#most_persons
> 
> Why Brazil and not China or India? Is it about Visa, is it about a sponsor, or is it about "it hasn't been on that continent lately?


I guess the Board know the answer to that. But your later point about how many candidates put themselves forward might answer it 



> You don't think that at the tournament where we decide who is the best of the world we should have as many candidates as possible? A world championship is not meant to develop the level of that sport. It is meant to decide who is the best in the world and for that you need the best in the world to be there. Having only 1/100 just doesn't cut it.


You're not going to get all the best in the World in any continent, you'll just get the best in the continent and then anyone else who can travel. For North America and Europe, I don't see how Brazil is any harder to get to than the other continents, so for me it's a location well within reason.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 4, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Yes it's further for this US-flooded forum.



Yes, thank you! I want to say, all of the complaining Americans don't realize they got the luxury of the _last_ Worlds... Living in North America (Canada) myself I don't see the problem with a location being "farther". 

Also, although many of the "fast solver" live a good distance from South America, all cubers would like the chance to attend Worlds at some point. This gives opportunity to 2300+ South American cubers. 

I may or may not attend, and I see both sides of this "debate". But, I think this location is acceptable and doesn't need such a hard negative bash.


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 4, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> *You're not going to get all the best in the World in any continent, you'll just get the best in the continent and then anyone else who can travel.* For North America and Europe, I don't see how Brazil is any harder to get to than the other continents, so for me it's a location well within reason.



This is exactly the point!

"The best in the continent" in South America means 1 world class cuber.
"The best in the continent" in NA or Europe or Asia means ~30 world class cubers

And 30 is much more than 1


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 4, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> This is exactly the point!
> 
> "The best in the continent" in South America means 1 world class cuber.
> "The best in the continent" in NA or Europe or Asia means ~30 world class cubers
> ...


Only 3x3 counts as an event?


----------



## TMOY (Aug 4, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> This is exactly the point!
> 
> "The best in the continent" in South America means 1 world class cuber.
> "The best in the continent" in NA or Europe or Asia means ~30 world class cubers
> ...



And of course, as it is well-known, world-class cubers can't travel.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 4, 2014)

I am very excited that worlds will be in South America next year! I have never been to South America, and I look forward to meeting many cubers from there, as well as seeing old friends from other parts of the world too!

Katie and I are definitely coming!


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks Chris! Reminds me to engage in more positivity here. I've had enough to trying to persuade people that Brazil is a wonderful choice 

I am very excited for this competition! I love the country and look forward to visiting Sao Paulo, which I have not been to (apart from the airport). Something for everyone to look forward to: My inbound flight was perhaps the most amazing plane view I've ever had, of the massive jungle of high-rise buildings that stretch for miles and miles, pretty much as far as you can see. It really is a humongous city.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 4, 2014)

I think it will be quite cool for the community outside of South America to mix with the South American community, because we never have the chance to 

I'm sure many Europeans, Asians, and North Americans have competed with each other before but not with South Americans.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Aug 4, 2014)

In my point of view Brasil is not much further than Asia or last year (US). I have never been to worlds because they were too far away. Being a student next year will also limit my amount of money to fly to brasil for only a few days. But noting is impossible and maybe me and my dad can have a holiday there aswell so we can see the country. Ofc, i would prefer the worlds to be in Europe, but I'm not going to whine about it. Worlds are for the world and not for individuals (even though a higher quartile is not from the region). If you have to travel and pay extra, attending worlds becomes more awarding (in my opinion). I fully agree with the argument that top cubers are willing to travel a bit further from home. Im not even in the top 150 and I would love to come and pay the extra. I have got a year to work extra to pay the flight and I will be happy to do so! It makes my first Worlds more special if it is a long process of getting there (working for my travel).


----------



## Sin-H (Aug 4, 2014)

Isn't the whole point of Worlds locations that they cycle around different places in the world?

Also, it's a great opportunity to mingle the South American scene with the rest of the community.

Of course Brazil is far away, and I might not make it, same for many others. But if I make it, I'd be very happy to visit a new continent, a new country, and meeting new people. 

Plus, I am very happy for Gabriel who now finally has a world championship he can afford to go.


----------



## Bob (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm very excited to go to Brazil next year for the World Championship. I don't see what the big deal is.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 4, 2014)

Lols, I have a place to stay with a uni friend in Sao Paulo. I'll probably celebrate finishing my degree with this and come back as a washed up veteran!


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 4, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Lols, I have a place to stay with a uni friend in Sao Paulo. I'll probably celebrate finishing my degree with this and come back as a washed up veteran *who wins all bld events anyway*!


Corrected


----------



## DeeDubb (Aug 4, 2014)

Anyone have a recommendation for the best place to look for tickets to South America?


----------



## cubizh (Aug 4, 2014)

I want to congratulate the Board on the decision to have this competition in Brazil.

I am sure that was the best choice out of all those that were considered, with more criteria on this decision than solely "distance from more/best solvers". Unfortunately, scheduling a competition somewhere in the world is always a compromise that will always suffer from the short blanket syndrome. There will always be more than a few people too far any way that can't make it. 

I also think this is also recognition for the tremendous work one of the brazilian delegates (namely Rafael) is doing in his country for the sport, particularly with kids, in schools. It is understandable that these achievements may go unnoticed by outsiders, but I'm glad to see it doesn't go unnoticed by the Board.

I will not be able to make it, but I want to wish all the best, both to the organization team and for the competitors that go.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Aug 4, 2014)

When Tim announced world's before yesterday's final, I immediately knew I was going to be there..
Yes, I live in Colombia, and it is just a 6hr flight for me, but more than that, I was happy because it is a pretty big deal for all the cubers on this region, but I cannot understand what is the whole trouble with the location..



Dene said:


> But srsly, how can anyone in North America complain about it being too far away??? It's about as close as almost anywhere else WCs would likely be, if not a hell of a lot closer than places like Asia. I mean, I'm going to have to fly via LA to get there probably.


Unless you buy multi-city tickets, you'll most likely get a connection from Australia to Santiago..


----------



## pjk (Aug 4, 2014)

Great to see WC in South America. I also look forward to it, and I plan to be there.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Aug 4, 2014)

Cool! I would go, not that I'm much of anyone anymore. 

Maybe this will weed out all 18u Americans because their parents are too scared of the area? There goes half of 2015 competition and it'd be more of a 2005 Worlds feel lol. Next time let's do a nude bar (oh wait that didn't work with Vegas).


----------



## megaminxwin (Aug 4, 2014)

cmhardw said:


> I am very excited that worlds will be in South America next year! I have never been to South America, and I look forward to meeting many cubers from there, as well as seeing old friends from other parts of the world too!
> 
> Katie and I are definitely coming!



GODDAMMIT WHY DO I HAVE TO BE POOR


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 4, 2014)

Anyone want to go learn Portuguese with me?


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 4, 2014)

megaminxwin said:


> GODDAMMIT WHY DO I HAVE TO BE POOR



Making it to worlds is tough, and can take a lot of work. 2011 worlds was the hardest one for me to attend. Starting near the end of the year in 2010 I made some major life changes (forbore my college loans for 12 months to save that monthly payment every month towards going to worlds), I limited myself to $20 per 2 week pay period for entertainment/discretionary expenses. I even debated selling one of my saxophones at one point when it looked like I would be close on finances.

Going to worlds when it's far away can't always be done, but if it means a lot for you to go then a lot of planning and frugality can make it possible.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 4, 2014)

Well considering I didn't go to worlds 2013 or this years US nats, no chance of me being there. 2017 worlds in Kansas City!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 4, 2014)

I better start saving.


----------



## osrubikmo (Aug 4, 2014)

Reading this thread I could only think about one  thing.
Yeah, how (North)Americans see the world. The good part is that there is smart people that think it will be great (like me). And some other people that just should know that they can't always go to the World Championships. I want to say that it is also the trip you should enjoy, not only the cubing fact. I live in Europe and since I started cubing I've seen 4 WC, I couldn't go to the first one because I was just starting... And since I was born in Perú, I'm happy about all that people from there that will be able to meet those World Class cubers that will go (most of them)
Just wanted to share my opinion in here because I found this argument a bit annoying.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 4, 2014)

I've always wanted to visit Brazil/South America. It'll be expensive, but I'll try my best to make it.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 4, 2014)

osrubikmo said:


> Reading this thread I could only think about one  thing.



What exactly is that? All I see is a world map with some random countries colored red and some percentages that I don't know what they are referring to :confused:


----------



## Stefan (Aug 4, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> What exactly is that? All I see is a world map with some random countries colored red and some percentages that I don't know what they are referring to :confused:



Apparently (try Google image search), red marks areas with cocoa trees or cocoa production. No idea why he thinks (North)Americans see the world as a cocoa map.


----------



## Matheus (Aug 4, 2014)

This thread makes me really sad... i was thrilled when i got to know about the WC being here, since we have a lot to share with and show to the speedcubing community. But by reading this i am starting to think people won't give us a chance . I really wish to see a good championship here. Will hope for the best.


----------



## teddyman1331 (Aug 4, 2014)

I was really looking forward to going to worlds, and i was willing to travel pretty far (out of U.S.).

But Sao Paulo is too big of a stretch. Not going.


----------



## hcfong (Aug 4, 2014)

teddyman1331 said:


> I was really looking forward to going to worlds, and i was willing to travel pretty far (out of U.S.).
> 
> But Sao Paulo is too big of a stretch. Not going.



If you say that you are willing to travel pretty far (out of US) but think Sao Paolo is too far, I'm afraid there is no way that any of the other alternatives would be close enough. With the last worlds being in the US, there is no way that the next one would be in North America, so Sao Paolo is probably as close as it would have got for you.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 4, 2014)

Matheus said:


> This thread makes me really sad... i was thrilled when i got to know about the WC being here, since we have a lot to share with and show to the speedcubing community. But by reading this i am starting to think people won't give us a chance . I really wish to see a good championship here. Will hope for the best.



OTOH, all those whiners are not exactly the people we will miss the most. Don't worry, you will still see a great championship with lots of good cubers attending.


----------



## Carrot (Aug 4, 2014)

hcfong said:


> If you say that you are willing to travel pretty far (out of US) but think Sao Paolo is too far, I'm afraid there is no way that any of the other alternatives would be close enough. With the last worlds being in the US, there is no way that the next one would be in North America, so Sao Paolo is probably as close as it would have got for you.



How did you exclude Europe as an alternative?


Spoiler


----------



## hcfong (Aug 4, 2014)

Carrot said:


> How did you exclude Europe as an alternative?
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Nice one. I was assuming that when he said that Sao Paolo was too far, Brazil in general would be too far. In that case, In that case, there wouldn't be much left of Europe which is within reach. Although Greenland is part of Denmark, but you already have Euro next week. O yeah, and of course Iceland.


----------



## rowan (Aug 4, 2014)

Brazil seems like a nice place to have it, not sure why everyone's so upset. And of course, I'm sure what determines a lot of this are what organizers are willing to host such large comps so it's not like you can just say "host it in x location!"

As a side note: I'm not sure why anyone is arguing that we should only host in places convenient for the top 100 cubers. I don't think World's should be about what's most convenient for such a small group of the community (albeit an important one). Competitions should be about more than just world record holders setting more world records. I skimmed the rest of the last few pages, hope no one said that already.


----------



## JackJ (Aug 4, 2014)

It's really not *that* far from the English speaking community. Plane tickets are around $1000 round trip, about the same as Europe. Besides, those in Europe and North America have Nats and Euros. Those are also very big competitions as well. This is a huge deal for South America and I'm glad they get a chance to host it. I hope Gabriel gets on podium!


----------



## osrubikmo (Aug 4, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Apparently (try Google image search), red marks areas with cocoa trees or cocoa production. No idea why he thinks (North)Americans see the world as a cocoa map.



LOL nope, it's the scale of the world... North hemisphere is much bigger than south, anyway not important...


----------



## MineKB (Aug 4, 2014)

I would honestly go if it wasnt for the ~2000 dollar roundtrip price.


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 4, 2014)

For the argument about raising the status, why not hold a South American Championships first? That will certainly be a step up from local competitions, it will motivate people to attend. Someone said that people won't travel far for a small comp, but will for a large comp, and that applies for continental championships too. I think that worlds should be held to get the most top class available, and ideally I think the top 8 seeding should have full travel/accommodation paid for if financially viable.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 4, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> For the argument about raising the status, why not hold a South American Championships first? That will certainly be a step up from local competitions, it will motivate people to attend. Someone said that people won't travel far for a small comp, but will for a large comp, and that applies for continental championships too. I think that worlds should be held to get the most top class available, and ideally I think the top 8 seeding should have full travel/accommodation paid for if financially viable.


This I can agree with. North America, Europe, and Asia have all held continental championships prior to hosting Worlds (Nats for NA). I wouldn't mind seeing South America do the same to show it could do such a large competition (and see the turnout).


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 4, 2014)

theZcuber said:


> This I can agree with. North America, Europe, and Asia have all held continental championships prior to hosting Worlds (Nats for NA). I wouldn't mind seeing South America do the same to show it could do such a large competition (and see the turnout).


Peru held one last year. There was only one out-of-country competitor (José Garrido of Chile).


----------



## hcfong (Aug 4, 2014)

theZcuber said:


> This I can agree with. North America, Europe, and Asia have all held continental championships prior to hosting Worlds (Nats for NA). I wouldn't mind seeing South America do the same to show it could do such a large competition (and see the turnout).



Technically, US Nats is not a continental championship. It's the national championship for the US. Although of course, for all intends and purposes, it's probably regarded by most as the North American continental championship.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 4, 2014)

If I don't end up marching next summer, count me in! 

I understand that the expense and/or travel time may be too much for some. In that case, see if a large-scale regional competition is an option for you.

To that one guy way earlier in the thread who suggested a "NOT Worlds 2015", that suggestion not only is completely disrespectful to the Brasilian cubing community (and likely others), but it completely undermines how the organisation team, delegates, staff, and WCA are trying to enact the spirit of the WCA by holding Worlds in Brasil in the first place.

The travel time for me looks like 18 hours either way, and the expense looks like $1200 for round-trip flights out of Los Angeles. Not impossible.


----------



## TimMc (Aug 4, 2014)

Bob said:


> I don't see what the big deal is.



BRAZIIIIIIIL!


----------



## Kian (Aug 5, 2014)

This is one of my least favorite threads ever. 

Congratulations to the burgeoning South American cubing community! I am excited to visit a new continent next year!


----------



## kcl (Aug 5, 2014)

I should probably be more clear. I would absolutely love to attend, and I think it's great that South America gets a world championship. I simply don't have the funds to do so.


----------



## megaminxwin (Aug 5, 2014)

cmhardw said:


> Making it to worlds is tough, and can take a lot of work. 2011 worlds was the hardest one for me to attend. Starting near the end of the year in 2010 I made some major life changes (forbore my college loans for 12 months to save that monthly payment every month towards going to worlds), I limited myself to $20 per 2 week pay period for entertainment/discretionary expenses. I even debated selling one of my saxophones at one point when it looked like I would be close on finances.
> 
> Going to worlds when it's far away can't always be done, but if it means a lot for you to go then a lot of planning and frugality can make it possible.



It's cool, don't worry. I don't even have a source of income so there's no way that it could be done anyway. Have fun!


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 5, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I should probably be more clear. I would absolutely love to attend, and I think it's great that South America gets a world championship. I simply don't have the funds to do so.



Yeah, this. Didn't mean to come across as whiny in my original post. idk what I was expecting though


----------



## uyneb2000 (Aug 5, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Yeah, this. Didn't mean to come across as whiny in my original post. idk what I was expecting though



Same. I just simply think it's too far for my family to go to. I really would love, but I most likely can't.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 5, 2014)

I think it's time to start looking into hitchhiking...


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 5, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> I think it's time to start looking into hitchhiking...


or we could get an aircraft carrier or something and like pick people up around the country lol.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 5, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> No. I picked the last 3 because that's when he's been competitively active (since 2011). I could add the Germany one if you really want, and ask the same question... I don't really see how it looks like I left out Germany on purpose.


The point is that the Italy-Germany distance is extremely relevant to your point. The world has a lot of continents and the last 3 worlds plus 2015 are in 4 different continents - Europe, US, Asia, South America. You then chose a country in Europe and looked at the three of those four that are not Europe and pointed out how far they were away from this European country. Well, duh! That's what happens when the world has more than three continents! Someone is gonna get left out at least three times in a row.



Kev43 said:


> (And to everyone complaining about the location, qqwref for example, please suggest a better one. Outside of North America..)


When I joined this topic I just thought Brazil was a bad decision because there was no good reason to have it there over the other places. But now I am thinking that there is an obvious best place to put the next Worlds: somewhere in Asia, perhaps a city in China, India, or Japan. As mentioned before, they have roughly 1/3 of the best 3x3x3ers, and they have only had one Worlds whereas North America and Europe have had three each.



Genius4Jesus said:


> Also, although many of the "fast solver" live a good distance from South America, all cubers would like the chance to attend Worlds at some point.


All cubers should not attend Worlds! God, can you imagine if 10000+ people showed up with the current state of cubing?!? Let's be real though, the VAST majority of cubers in the WCA database are not particularly serious about competing and may only show up to a handful of competitions in their career, or perhaps even only one (like my brother). This applies to the 2300+ South Americans as much as everyone else.



rowan said:


> I don't think World's should be about what's most convenient for such a small group of the community (albeit an important one). Competitions should be about more than just world record holders setting more world records.


Wat. It's not like only top 100 3x3x3ers would be going to Worlds, I just picked that as an easy sample of the most competitive solvers, so of course it's a small group. And yes, competitions *in general* should be more than just top people getting insane times, but this is Worlds we're talking about! Brazil can have 50 competitions a year, if they want, but when you hold a world championship you expect a good chunk of the best people to be able to attend, or else the title of world champion is not meaningful.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 5, 2014)

I wonder if there will be qualification limits? I really liked how Worlds 2013 did not have any qualification limits, but had reasonable hard and soft cut offs. I would love to travel to Brazil!


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Aug 5, 2014)

Weren't qualification limits removed in 2013? (Or is that a round. I am confused)


This sounds like a good place to go, but most cases I have had with international travel, it is expensive. Don't complain that you have to spend too much money to go to Worlds because it isn't in your country. I wonder how much people had to spend coming to the U.S last year, or going to to Thailand? For US Nationals, how much did international competitors pay to get there? (Via flight)

Brazil might be underdeveloped but there is a large amount of speedcubers there. Let them have their go. Brazil is a competition country.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 5, 2014)

strakerak said:


> Weren't qualification limits removed in 2013? (Or is that a round. I am confused)


Qualification rounds got removed in 2013. Qualification limits are still possible.

No idea of what the Brazilian organizing team will decide, but there seems to be a trend towards removing such limits. Euro 2014 has none either.


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 5, 2014)

qqwref said:


> .
> Wat. It's not like only top 100 3x3x3ers would be going to Worlds, I just picked that as an easy sample of the most competitive solvers, so of course it's a small group. And yes, competitions *in general* should be more than just top people getting insane times, *but this is Worlds we're talking about! Brazil can have 50 competitions a year, if they want, but when you hold a world championship you expect a good chunk of the best people to be able to attend, or else the title of world champion is not meaningful.*



This is exactly what I was thinking/trying to say. I agree with this 100%.

As many of the world-class competitors should attend to world championships as possible, otherwise the title WORLD CHAMPION doesn't really mean anything...


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 5, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> This is exactly what I was thinking/trying to say. I agree with this 100%.
> 
> As many of the world-class competitors should attend to world championships as possible, otherwise the title WORLD CHAMPION doesn't really mean anything...



As I said earlier, I am pretty sure Feliks is going, the current WORLD CHAMPION. This was on his fb page:


Feliks Zemdegs said:


> Me and Collin Burns, the winner of US Nationals! Had so much fun this weekend, broke some pbs and records, won some events, and ultimately placed second in 3x3.
> 
> Can not wait for worlds in Brazil next year!


----------



## LarsN (Aug 5, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> As many of the world-class competitors should attend to world championships as *possible*,...



I can assure you that as many as possible will attend.

If the argument of top100 cubers (3x3x3) should mean anything, then WCA would have to pay travel expences to all of top100 to make sure that the world champion is indeed the world champion. But this is WCA, not FIFA.

EDIT: and speaking of strange WC locations. Look at 2022 FIFA WC!


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 5, 2014)

LarsN said:


> I can assure you that as many as possible will attend.



Well obviously this is true.

But my point is that attending would probably be possible for more of those fast people if we organized the competition in some continent ~1/3 of those people live instead of in the continent where ~1% of those people live... 
You see the point? 
In Europe Asia and NA we have around 30% of the top100 people each and in South America we have 1% of those people...



> If the argument of top100 cubers (3x3x3) should mean anything, then WCA would have to pay travel expences to all of top100 to make sure that the world champion is indeed the world champion. But this is WCA, not FIFA.



Obviously this would be the ideal situation but with resources availible not really possible.
But if we can't do the best thing we can do the next best thing which IMO is making Worlds as accessible to as many top tier cubers as possible


----------



## Carrot (Aug 5, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> Well obviously this is true.
> 
> But my point is that attending would probably be possible for more of those fast people if we organized the competition in some continent ~1/3 of those people live instead of in the continent where ~1% of those people live...
> You see the point?
> ...



for comparison, Euro is being held in a country with 0% people in the top 100 ranking for Europe...


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 5, 2014)

Carrot said:


> for comparison, Euro is being held in a country with 0% people in the top 100 ranking for Europe...



Yeah but travelling distances/expenses from other countries are SIGNIFICANTLY lower in this case than in brazils case. It's easy/cheap to travel to Denmark from (almost) anywhere from Europe which makes participation easy/possible for most (top tier) people.


----------



## LarsN (Aug 5, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> But my point is that attending would probably be possible for more of those fast people if we organized the competition in some continent ~1/3 of those people live instead of in the continent where ~1% of those people live...
> You see the point?



Yes, I see your point. And by that point alone I think you are right, but I think that more things were considered in making the choice.

Many things need to be considered. I know, I'm part of the Euro2014 orga team. Sao Paulo most likely presented the best possible plan for holding the WC to the WCA.


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 5, 2014)

LarsN said:


> Yes, I see your point. And by that point alone I think you are right, but I think that more things were considered in making the choice.
> 
> Many things need to be considered. I know, I'm part of the Euro2014 orga team. Sao Paulo most likely presented the best possible plan for holding the WC to the WCA.



Yeah I don't know if there were even other candidates willing to organize worlds next. So I don't say WCA made a bad choice or anything. It just seems very counter-intuitive to me to organize worlds there.

P.S. This years Euro will be my first competition outside Finland and first big comp also. Thanks for organizing it  Hopefully I can get an NR or two in the blind events also...


----------



## Stefan (Aug 5, 2014)

Carrot said:


> for comparison, Euro is being held in a country with 0% people in the top 100 ranking for Europe...



Hmm... Europe is rather flat and doesn't wrap around like Earth does, so I think it becomes an easy enough 2D-problem to compute the location that minimizes total travel distances for a given group of people. Well, if we had locations of people. Maybe take their country's center point.

Edit: Did a quick search, this looks useful: http://www.geomidpoint.com/methods.html


----------



## Carrot (Aug 5, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Hmm... Europe is rather flat and doesn't wrap around like Earth does, so I think it becomes an easy enough 2D-problem to compute the location that minimizes total travel distances for a given group of people. Well, if we had locations of people. Maybe take their country's center point. I don't have time for this, but I'd be interested to see it if someone else did it.
> 
> Edit: Did a quick search, this looks useful: http://www.geomidpoint.com/methods.html



Played a bit around with it, Greenland seems to be the winner!


----------



## hcfong (Aug 5, 2014)

It seems that one of the more commonly heard arguments against having worlds in Brazil is that it is somehow more difficult to get to for the majority of the top 3x3 solvers. When the last worlds in Las Vegas was announced, I didn't hear many people complaining about it being difficult to get to for most top cubers. For someone outside North America, Las Vegas is just as diffiicult to get to as Sao Paolo. Both will involve booking a plane ticket, parting with a large sum of money, getting to the airport, going through security and spend a couple of hours on a plane. I don't see any difference. And the top cubers often have sponsors who will pay their expenses for them. Also, I would personally prefer to have worlds in another part of the world than where I live. I like to see new places and an event like worlds will give me an excuse to do so. I think the only ones who will really benefit from having worlds in their own country are average cubers who like to go to worlds, but not good enough to attract sponsorship to go to competitions far away.


----------



## Kev43 (Aug 5, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> Yeah I don't know if there were even other candidates willing to organize worlds next.


France, at least.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 5, 2014)

Carrot said:


> Played a bit around with it, Greenland seems to be the winner!



You mean for world? I did try it for Europe now, using the countries from the European top 100 for 3x3 average and replacing Russia with Moscow because duh.



Spoiler: Maps
















That's "Center of minimum distance", though the other two methods result in something nearby. You can play around with it  as well.



Spoiler: List of addresses I entered



United Kingdom
Netherlands
Germany
Germany
Poland
United Kingdom
Germany
United Kingdom
Germany
Italy
Spain
France
Norway
Ukraine
Moscow
Moscow
Germany
France
Italy
Austria
Moscow
Italy
Spain
Poland
Netherlands
Poland
France
Sweden
Hungary
Moscow
Ukraine
Poland
Germany
Germany
Hungary
Sweden
Italy
Germany
Germany
Poland
Hungary
Moscow
Ukraine
Poland
Moscow
Sweden
Greece
United Kingdom
Slovenia
Germany
Netherlands
Germany
United Kingdom
Spain
Poland
Ireland
Sweden
Moscow
Poland
Poland
France
Norway
Italy
Italy
Netherlands
Moscow
Poland
United Kingdom
Moscow
Italy
Poland
Poland
United Kingdom
Finland
Germany
United Kingdom
Germany
Ukraine
France
Poland
United Kingdom
Poland
Ukraine
Poland
Germany
Poland
Hungary
France
Germany
Norway
Poland
Romania
Netherlands
Moscow
Hungary
Spain
Italy
Ukraine
Poland
France


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 5, 2014)

hcfong said:


> It seems that one of the more commonly heard arguments against having worlds in Brazil is that it is somehow more difficult to get to for the majority of the top 3x3 solvers. When the last worlds in Las Vegas was announced, I didn't hear many people complaining about it being difficult to get to for most top cubers. For someone outside North America, Las Vegas is just as diffiicult to get to as Sao Paolo. Both will involve booking a plane ticket, parting with a large sum of money, getting to the airport, going through security and spend a couple of hours on a plane. I don't see any difference. *And the top cubers often have sponsors who will pay their expenses for them.* Also, I would personally prefer to have worlds in another part of the world than where I live. I like to see new places and an event like worlds will give me an excuse to do so. I think the only ones who will really benefit from having worlds in their own country are average cubers who like to go to worlds, but not good enough to attract sponsorship to go to competitions far away.



eh really? that will probably be a good motivation to make it to the top (too bad chances are ridiculously slim for me)


----------



## Sin-H (Aug 5, 2014)

Stefan said:


> You mean for world?



For the Top100 of the World, it's somewhere between Spitzbergen and Norway. Except if you use average longitude/latitude values, then you end up in the Meditteranean Sea, between Italy and Greece. Might be more practical.


----------



## hcfong (Aug 5, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> eh really? that will probably be a good motivation to make it to the top (too bad chances are ridiculously slim for me)



I know Anthony Brooks has a sponsor and so has Mats. And I'm sure Feliks has a sponsor as well.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 5, 2014)

Same thing but for world:



Spoiler: Maps















Again that's "Center of minimum distance". The "Midpoint (Center of gravity)" is somewhere in Franz Josef Land and "Average latitude/longitude" is in Sicily.

geomidpoint URL


----------



## Pedro (Aug 5, 2014)

Here's what some quick searching on kayak.com gives me:

* all considering the trip on july 14th to 21th
** All in US Dollars and roundtrips
*** I've only put Las Vegas because it was last WC, and US has a bunch of airports


```
Paris - Sao Paulo: 702 
Paris - Las Vegas: 802 
Paris - Beijing: 325
Paris - Tokyo: 426

Berlin - São Paulo: 531
Berlin - Las Vegas: 1047
Berlin - Beijing: 367
Berlin - Tokyo: 454

Warsaw (Poland) - São Paulo: 651
Warsaw (Poland) - Las Vegas: 872
Warsaw (Poland) - Beijing: 310
Warsaw (Poland) - Tokyo: 344

Rome - São Paulo: 578
Rome - Las Vegas: 1039
Rome - Beijing: 312
Rome - Tokyo: 423

London - São Paulo: 586
London - Las Vegas: 825
London - Beijing: 137 (WTF?!)
London - Tokyo: 465

Sydney - São Paulo: 1786
Sydney - Las Vegas: 1605
Sydney - Beijing: 676
Sydney - Tokyo: 789

Las Vegas - São Paulo: 1528
Las Vegas - Beijing: 960
Las Vegas - Tokyo: 1457

Beijing - São Paulo: 1285
Beijing - Las Vegas: 976
Beijing - Tokyo: 533

Tokyo - São Paulo: 972
Tokyo - Las Vegas: 1958
Tokyo - Beijing: 533

and now the best part

São Paulo - Las Vegas: 1824
São Paulo - Beijing: 1500
São Paulo - Tokyo: 1858
São Paulo - Paris: 1226
São Paulo - Berlin: 1178
São Paulo - Rome: 1226
São Paulo - Warsaw: 1207
São Paulo - Sydney: 1506
```


----------



## Sin-H (Aug 5, 2014)

I am usually checking google.com/flights, because most portals in the German-speaking area are ****ed up and tell you like half the price you end up paying, so:

Zurich - Sao Paulo: 1192$, but that takes you around 26hrs. The 12 hours trip is 1400$
Zurich - Beijing: 852$
Zurich - Tokyo: 967$
Zurich - Las Vegas: 1090$

and for Paris:
Paris - Sao Paulo: 1172$
Paris - Las Vegas: 1369$
Paris - Beijing: 896$
Paris - Tokyo: 1163$

This stuff can vary lots depending on which date you choose, when you book, etc.
I paid around 2400$ for my Zurich - Vegas round trip last year. I don't think there is a general tendency to see just from checking flights on a portal.


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 5, 2014)

Pedro said:


> London - São Paulo: 586


Please tell me how you got this price  I haven't found anything under $1600!


----------



## Stefan (Aug 5, 2014)

Sin-H said:


> I am usually checking google.com/flights, because most portals in the German-speaking area are ****ed up and tell you like half the price you end up paying, so:



What dates did you check there? Google doesn't let me search July 2015, only up to June 2015...


----------



## Pedro (Aug 5, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Please tell me how you got this price  I haven't found anything under $1600!



http://www.kayak.com.br/flights/LON-SAO/2015-07-14/2015-07-21

Weirdly, if you take out the .br from the url, prices change


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 5, 2014)

I have never been to São Paulo before, so I started looking at pictures of it on Google Earth. My first impressions are that it is really quite a large city! I love the beautiful churches in the midst of modern skyscrapers! There is a beautiful sunset too!

Does anyone from the area recommend any great sights to see in São Paulo or nearby?


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 5, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Please tell me how you got this price  I haven't found anything under $1600!



On flights I've seen it's cheaper to go via Amsterdam or CDG(Paris)

www.skyscanner.net/transport/flight...rmingham-to-sao-paulo-in-july-2015.html?rtn=1


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 5, 2014)

Pedro said:


> http://www.kayak.com.br/flights/LON-SAO/2015-07-14/2015-07-21
> 
> Weirdly, if you take out the .br from the url, prices change


Thanks. Not sure I would want to waste time going backwards to Frankfurt first but it's worth considering!

The price difference might be a tax thing. I believe Brasil tend to advertise prices without tax, and the UK with tax included.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 5, 2014)

hcfong said:


> I think the Campeonato Sudamericano 2013 (https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...ults&competitionId=CampeonatoSudamericano2013) might have meant to be the South American championships, although apart from 1 person from Chile, all competitors were Peruvians.
> 
> Edit: ninja'd


That competition had only 41 competitors and only that 1 person from Chile. So no, that doesn't count as a South American Championship.
I looked at all the "current" Brazillian competitions and they have roughly 50-75 competitors. Is there any indication that the Brazilians can pull of a giant international tournament like Worlds?
I am looking forward to the travelling and if I can somehow help with organising I would love to hear something and help.


----------



## hcfong (Aug 5, 2014)

AvGalen said:


> That competition had only 41 competitors and only that 1 person from Chile. So no, that doesn't count as a South American Championship.
> I looked at all the "current" Brazillian competitions and they have roughly 50-75 competitors. Is there any indication that the Brazilians can pull of a giant international tournament like Worlds?
> I am looking forward to the travelling and if I can somehow help with organising I would love to hear something and help.



The WCA Board are listed as organisers and with the combined experience they have, I have no doubt they can pull this one off.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 5, 2014)

Pedro said:


> http://www.kayak.com.br/flights/LON-SAO/2015-07-14/2015-07-21
> 
> Weirdly, if you take out the .br from the url, prices change



I'm confused... I go to this link but all the flights are in the $1300 range... Where's the $500 flight!? lol


----------



## Pro94 (Aug 5, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> I'm confused... I go to this link but all the flights are in the $1300 range... Where's the $500 flight!? lol



Prices are in R$ (Brazilian real) not $.


----------



## c4cuber (Aug 5, 2014)

pretty darn decision that the board has taken... too expensive ticket fares. i think the next will be in the moon in 2017...


----------



## porkynator (Aug 5, 2014)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> To that one guy way earlier in the thread who suggested a "NOT Worlds 2015", that suggestion not only is completely disrespectful to the Brasilian cubing community (and likely others), but it completely undermines how the organisation team, delegates, staff, and WCA are trying to enact the spirit of the WCA by holding Worlds in Brasil in the first place.



I didn't mean to be disrespectful to the Brazilian cubing community, only to those who decided to hold WC 2015 there. It's good for them that they get a chance to expand and I think they will organize a great competition.
I think holding WC in Brazil is a bad idea because many top cubers won't be there and this, as other people have already pointed out, will make the WC title less valuable.
What does it mean to be the world champion for, lets say, 3BLD, if you can't even get to podium in a random polish competition?


----------



## hcfong (Aug 5, 2014)

porkynator said:


> I didn't mean to be disrespectful to the Brazilian cubing community, only to those who decided to hold WC 2015 there. It's good for them that they get a chance to expand and I think they will organize a great competition.
> I think holding WC in Brazil is a bad idea because many top cubers won't be there and this, as other people have already pointed out, will make the WC title less valuable.
> What does it mean to be the world champion for, lets say, 3BLD, if you can't even get to podium in a random polish competition?



And why do you think many of the top cubers will not be there?


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 5, 2014)

c4cuber said:


> pretty darn decision that the board has taken... too expensive ticket fares. i think the next will be in the moon in 2017...



It will be pretty awesome if we can have it in the moon in 2017, but I doubt anyone will bid it in the moon


----------



## porkynator (Aug 5, 2014)

hcfong said:


> And why do you think many of the top cubers will not be there?


Not everyone can afford tickets. Not everyone has a sponsor. For example, Rami has already said he won't be there (thought he may change is mind in the next 10 months). Isn't he a top 2x2x2er?


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 5, 2014)

hcfong said:


> And why do you think many of the top cubers will not be there?



As I have explained many times in this thread already.

Many top cubers already live in Europe Asia and NA and only very few live in South America.
That's why it's more likely to get top cubers to come if Worlds is organized near the place most of them live.


----------



## cityzach (Aug 5, 2014)

Not going.


----------



## hcfong (Aug 5, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Not everyone can afford tickets. Not everyone has a sponsor. For example, Rami has already said he won't be there (thought he may change is mind in the next 10 months). Isn't he a top 2x2x2er?



If he can't afford a plane ticket to Brazil, do you think he can afford one to Europe or Asia?



tseitsei said:


> As I have explained many times in this thread already.
> 
> Many top cubers already live in Europe Asia and NA and only very few live in South America.
> That's why it's more likely to get top cubers to come if Worlds is organized near the place most of them live.



I know, but why does this make a difference? Wherever it's being held, the majority of people will have to travel long distances and yes, this might put people off, but does this matter? In Las Vegas, many of the top Asian cubers were absent. but nobody said this devaluated the competition. And is there actually a place that can be considered to be "near the place most of them live"? I think enough top cubers will go, because it's worlds and people are more willing to take the extra effort for that.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 5, 2014)

porkynator said:


> I think holding WC in Brazil is a bad idea because many top cubers won't be there and this, as other people have already pointed out, will make the WC title less valuable.



Holding the WC in Brazil will motivate more of the Brazilian and South American cubers who are close to world class to practice to become world class. This increases the quality of competition worldwide.



porkynator said:


> What does it mean to be the world champion for, lets say, 3BLD, if you can't even get to podium in a random polish competition?



_The title World Champion does not mean "best in the world" in our community, it means "the person who won the final round of an event at that year's world championship"._

I can use your argument to say that every world champion's title is watered down, because in all cases there surely was at least one cuber who was world class or near to it who could have gotten lucky solves or had stronger nerves than the person who did win.

Using your argument, I will define a world champion as being a "pure" world champion only when they win at worlds and every single competitor in the WCA database was present and competed in that event. Even that is not fully "pure" because of the people in the world who know how to solve the cube who have never even heard of the WCA were not present. So even that world champion's title is "less valuable" to use your terminology.

Take your argument to its extreme and you will see that every world title is "less valuable" in some respect.

Every choice of location for the World Championship in the past has made some people angry, and every world championship has had world class cubers who could not attend. This is what happens when you host world competitions, and it is an inherent part of our sport. This choice of venue does a lot of good for our community in that it will have a significant increase in popularity of cubing in South America, as well as in the world class quality of the south american cubers. By your definition this means that some of the world champion titles may be "less valuable" this time around (I don't think so, but you seem to), but that will also make the level of competition much higher when the newly world class South American cubers travel to worlds in 2017, 2019, etc..

---------------------------------------

tl;dr

Take the long term view, not the short term view.

I think that the overall benefit to the cubing community of hosting worlds in South America in 2015 is far greater than any "loss in value" of any particular world champion title in 2015.

Using your criteria, every world champion title ever awarded is "less valuable"


----------



## Hays (Aug 5, 2014)

To all the people worried about the watering down of the world championship title due to lack of competition, Feliks, Mats and I are all planning on going. 3x3 - 7x7 will most definitely not be "easy."

I'm excited for worlds in Brazil.


----------



## DeeDubb (Aug 5, 2014)

Hays said:


> To all the people worried about the watering down of the world championship title due to lack of competition, Feliks, Mats and I are all planning on going. 3x3 - 7x7 will most definitely not be "easy."
> 
> I'm excited for worlds in Brazil.



Boa sorte!


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 5, 2014)

cmhardw said:


> Take your argument to its extreme and you will see that every world title is "less valuable" in some respect.



That is true but we don't live in an ideal world so that's not really possible for every (top tier) cuber to participate, BUT we shouldn't make it even "less valuable" than necessary by placing the competition far away from (almost) every top tier cuber in the world?


----------



## DeeDubb (Aug 5, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> That is true but we don't live in an ideal world so that's not really possible for every (top tier) cuber to participate, BUT we shouldn't make it even "less valuable" than necessary by placing the competition far away from (almost) every top tier cuber in the world?



This will be a great opportunity for those willing to travel to see a part of the world they might never see. It's a great chance for Brasil to promote its cubing community, at the cost of making putting it in a convenient place for SOME cubers (it will never be in a convenient place for MOST cubers). In my eyes, it's worth that tradeoff and then some.


----------



## MostEd (Aug 5, 2014)

The 2013 Worlds, no Russians Attended, not even Sergey Ryabko...
This when I read about Brazil, quite a bit were buzzing that this is so much more accessible of a place for them...

Just Saying...


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 5, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> That is true but we don't live in an ideal world so that's not really possible for every (top tier) cuber to participate, BUT we shouldn't make it even "less valuable" than necessary by placing the competition far away from (almost) every top tier cuber in the world?



Do you agree that by always hosting worlds in USA, Europe, or Asia that the number of world class cubers in South America would remain less than if we host worlds in South America in 2015?

Would you agree that if we host worlds in 2015 in South America, that this would increase the number of world class cubers from that area who may attend worlds in 2017, 2019, etc.?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

By the way, here is my paraphrase of the argument you and others are giving:

We should keep worlds this year in USA/Europe/Asia because the best cubers live there. We shouldn't care that people from South America have had to travel very far for worlds in 1982, 2003, 2005, 2007, 2009, 2011, 2013, and now 2015 because not enough of them are world class enough to matter.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 5, 2014)

cmhardw said:


> We should keep worlds this year in USA/Europe/Asia because the best cubers live there. We shouldn't care that people from South America have had to travel very far for worlds in 1982, 2003, 2005, 2007, 2009, 2011, 2013, and now 2015 because not enough of them are world class enough to matter.



From a forum dominated by Americans and Europeans, what kind of opinion did you expect?


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 5, 2014)

the venue says "ETAPA" explanation please?


----------



## DeeDubb (Aug 5, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> From a forum dominated by Americans and Europeans, what kind of opinion did you expect?



Is it too much to expect intelligent people to have an open-minded opinion of things?


----------



## Pedro (Aug 5, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> the venue says "ETAPA" explanation please?



That's the name of the school we'll use. (for free, I might add...and they'll even pay for some costs)

About the London flights, it looks like Kayak is indeed not reporting the correct price. If you go to the Lufthansa website, total cost seems to be 740 euro, which is 989 dollars.


----------



## Thaynara (Aug 5, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> That is true but we don't live in an ideal world so that's not really possible for every (top tier) cuber to participate, BUT we shouldn't make it even "less valuable" than necessary by placing the competition far away from (almost) every top tier cuber in the world?



Dude stop it. You're irrelevant. Who are you? No one knows. Are you a member of the board ? No. Are you coming? I doubt by such a stupid comments that you have wrote in here. 
I'm sure the wca board made their homework and that they are sure we can make this happen otherwise they would have maybe chosen somewhere else. If you can't see, most people are looking forward to this comp, so please free to leave now.
Top cubers always go to Worlds regardless of where that is. Just go and check the wca database.
And once again... Your comment about "placing the competition far away" is even more stupid. Go check some other posts that you will have some answers. Stop just looking at some real map instead of making calculation of distance.


----------



## Seiji (Aug 5, 2014)

Website of school where will happen the championship:
College where will happen the championship

Some Hostels website around the champs place:
http://www.3dogshostelsaopaulo.com
http://ocahostel.com.br
http://www.tahhostel.com/index.php
http://www.olahostel.com/index.html

Somebody ask about places to visit in Sao Paulo and the Paulista Avenue is not far from the champs place.

The Ibirapuera Park is 25 or 30 min walking and the Etapa School is close to the Ana Rosa Subway Station.

GRU (Cumbica International Airport) is in other city and the cheap way to come to Sao Paulo is taking a bus called Metrô Tatuapé (Tatuapé Subway - is not easy to find, then need to ask to somebody) until the last stop.

From Tatuapé Subway Station until Ana Rosa Station:

Red line to Barra Funda - until Sé Station (5 stations)
Change to 
Blue line to Jabaquara - until Ana Rosa Station (5 stations)

Map of Sao Paulo Subway:
http://www.metro.sp.gov.br/pdf/mapa-da-rede-metro.pdf


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 5, 2014)

Thaynara said:


> Dude stop it. You're irrelevant. Who are you? No one knows. Are you a member of the board ? No. Are you coming? I doubt by such a stupid comments that you have wrote in here.
> I'm sure the wca board made their homework and that they are sure we can make this happen otherwise they would have maybe chosen somewhere else. If you can't see, most people are looking forward to this comp, so please free to leave now.
> Top cubers always go to Worlds regardless of where that is. Just go and check the wca database.
> And once again... Your comment about "placing the competition far away" is even more stupid. Go check some other posts that you will have some answers. Stop just looking at some real map instead of making calculation of distance.



Well this was confusing and weird post I think. Where to start...



> Dude stop it. You're irrelevant. Who are you? No one knows. Are you a member of the board ? No. Are you coming? I doubt by such a stupid comments that you have wrote in here.



Ok. So I'm not a member of the WCA board and I am not coming to the Worlds (no matter if it's in Brazil or somewhere else), but I think I'm still entitled to have an opinion. You don't have to agree with me tough.



> I'm sure the wca board made their homework and that they are sure we can make this happen otherwise they would have maybe chosen somewhere else.



Yeah I have no doubt that you brazilians can organize such a big competition just fine. I never said you couldn't please actually read my posts. The only thing I have trouble with is taking the Worlds so far away from practically EVERY wolrd class cuber (excluding that ONE guy who is fast at South America).



> If you can't see, most people are looking forward to this comp, so please free to leave now.



Why should I leave?



> Top cubers always go to Worlds regardless of where that is. Just go and check the wca database.



Well that's obviously not true. As mentioned before there will always be world class cubers that don't participate in world championships no matter where they are arranged.
For example https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011LAUA01 Alex Lau is 3rd in the world for 3x3 but didn't participate in last years worlds. The thing is how to get as many as possible of them to participate.



> And once again... Your comment about "placing the competition far away" is even more stupid.



Instead of just saying it is stupid could you tell me why do you think it's stupid?



> Go check some other posts that you will have some answers.



I have read ALL the posts in this thread but I still have this opinion and these reasons for it I have already stated many times over...



> Stop just looking at some real map instead of making calculation of distance.



WAT? I didn't understand this sentence. It just doesn't make any sense. I understand all the words but....

"Stop just looking at some real map" What map? I didn't mention any map anywhere? and what does REAL map mean here?
"instead of making calculation of distance" I haven't made any calculations either here... So what are you trying to say?


----------



## Thaynara (Aug 5, 2014)

Metaphors dude...my sense of humor is different from yours.


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 5, 2014)

cmhardw said:


> Do you agree that by always hosting worlds in USA, Europe, or Asia that the number of world class cubers in South America would remain less than if we host worlds in South America in 2015?
> 
> 
> > It could remain lower or then maybe not. I have no way of knowing that.
> ...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 5, 2014)

I was excited for this as soon as I heard the announcement at Nationals.

I believe it it's valuable for the WCA to hold World Championships in new places.
It literally supports the WCA's goal and spirit.

Even if they don't have as many world-class speedcubers right now, the South American speedcubing community has been taking a lot of good strides. Nátan is on the WCA Board, and Pedro (who lives close to São Paulo) is one of the cubers whom I admire the most for his work to make cubing better. Rafael Cinoto is also one of the most active Delegates from the perspective of my WRC work.
Brazil is holding reasonably large competitions on a regular basis now.


I was initially a bit worried about the accessibility of the competition, but the constructive discussion in this thread has shown that the biggest inconvenience (plane cost) is not unreasonable compared to previous Worlds for any particular competitor from Asia, North America, or Europe. It just happens that competitors from all three of those continents will have to travel far this time (instead of two).


I'm disappointed by a lot of the other conversation in this thread. A lot of it is unwarranted and definitely not sportsmanlike.
Even if you truly believe Worlds shouldn't happen in Brazil next year, what is your aim by fixating on that view? The decision has been made, and I think we should all support the effort to make this a great World Championship.


----------



## Costa (Aug 5, 2014)

would be cool to sleep at the venue in order to save money(just like euro 2014).


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 5, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> I think it could increase the number of South American cubers who would participate in 2017 Worlds, but I don't think it would increase the amount of WORLD CLASS South American cubers. Then again that's just my view and might well be wrong.
> 
> The reason I believe this however is that becoming world class needs dedication and hard practise. *And I don't think organizing a single competition in that continent will motivate people to dedicate as much time as is needed to become world class to cubing. I think that this motivation needs to come from within.*
> 
> Worlds get more attention than other comps and can help to get new people interested in cubing but I really honestly don't think it will increase the amount of South American world class cubers...



Have you been to a world competition before? I am asking you seriously. I cannot think of an experience I have had in my entire cubing career that has motivated me more than this to practice and improve my skills.



tseitsei said:


> Sounds about right to me. If/when South America will have more top tier cuber THEN we should consider organizing Worlds there.



We created an atmosphere where worlds had not yet been in South America, and therefore South American cubers previously _had to_ travel in order to attend worlds, which is an outrageously fun, motivating, and rich learning experience. Given that, we then expect the South American cubing community, where people have had a much harder time to attend worlds than other continents, to develop enough (what is enough, by the way?) world class cubers to _deserve_ the chance to host worlds? At the very least I think this is disrespectful to cubers in South America.

Europe, Asia, and the North America have hosted ALL of the previous world championships. Europe, Asia, and North America have the bulk of the fastest cubers in the world. In the years leading up to Worlds 2003 the best cubers in the world overwhelmingly spoke English (even if not as a first language), and had easy access to internet. This was due in large part to the Rubik's Games PC game which came out in 1999 and had an online feature where people could compare scores and fastest times. For that reason it made sense to host Worlds 2003 in either Europe or North America. Since then, I conjecture that hosting worlds in an area has always made for a rich cubing environment to linger in that area for a long time, an area that then produces a number of world class cubers after a 3-5 year period.

-----------------------------------------

Let's do a thought experiment:

Imagine a small country with a very large number of world class cubers, but no real WCA organizational team to speak of. Should this country be allowed to host worlds? According to your previous points, I would say that the answer must surely be absolutely they should! Would you agree?

--edit--
Ninja'd by Lucas


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 5, 2014)

porkynator said:


> I didn't mean to be disrespectful to the Brazilian cubing community, only to those who decided to hold WC 2015 there. It's good for them that they get a chance to expand and I think they will organize a great competition.
> I think holding WC in Brazil is a bad idea because many top cubers won't be there and this, as other people have already pointed out, will make the WC title less valuable.
> What does it mean to be the world champion for, lets say, 3BLD, if you can't even get to podium in a random polish competition?



Many people that were best in the world at many different events did not show to Worlds 2013. Marcin K. for MultiBLD comes to mind, and he's also a potential world champion for 3BLD.


----------



## BaMiao (Aug 5, 2014)

Some here are acting like this is the last world championships ever. They come every two years! That's more often than the world cup or the olympics. Let's just give South American cubers this chance to become a bigger part of the community. The WCA should be more concerned with the growth and enjoyment of the overall community than facilitating the needs of its fastest members.

And fast cubers will be there. Feliks and Mats (among many others) traveled far getting to Worlds last year, and again to US Nats this year. I get the feeling you could host worlds in Nome, Alaska, and they'd hire a team of sled dogs to get there.

And to those who are disappointed that they don't have the funds to go: Start saving for 2017.


----------



## Dene (Aug 5, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Not everyone can afford tickets. Not everyone has a sponsor. For example, Rami has already said he won't be there (thought he may change is mind in the next 10 months). Isn't he a top 2x2x2er?



If Rami can't afford to get to Brazil he can't afford to get anywhere. That's the way it is, and no one cares about a bunch of little kids at the mercy of their parents. Do you think the titles given at Thailand WCs were meaningless? What about the ones at Las Vegas? Because at both of those an enormous amount of top competitors weren't there.

Funny that, isn't it? *extreme sarcasm*


----------



## Sin-H (Aug 5, 2014)

I should really stop reading this thread.

In the spirit of the community: 90% of the cubers that go to world championships don't go there to win. They go there because they want to meet people that are not the ones they usually meet at their local competitions. When Worlds is kinda close to your place (like 2009 was for me), you rely on the people who live far away from the location to come to you, when it's not, they rely on you to come to them. So please, I ask everyone, for the sake of our community, to at least try to make it to South America, and not boycott with a simple "too far."

(And have you heard any of the people who actually could win complain? Complain in the sense of "this shouldn't be in South America", not just saying that they won't make it, which can happen and would have happened to some top cubers in every location.)


----------



## Pro94 (Aug 5, 2014)

Lucas Garron said:


> I was excited for this as soon as I heard the announcement at Nationals.
> I was initially a bit worried about the accessibility of the competition, but the constructive discussion in this thread has shown that the biggest inconvenience (plane cost) is not unreasonable compared to previous Worlds for any particular competitor from Asia, North America, or Europe. It just happens that competitors from all three of those continents will have to travel far this time (instead of two).



I'd wait to say that. I don't think Pedro's post matches with your sentence. Also Daniel and Stefan shown how prices can be various and we are not even sure if it's a tax matter or something else. For example, London-Sao Paolo, the difference is around 700£ which is not so small.


----------



## Carrot (Aug 5, 2014)

Hays said:


> To all the people worried about the watering down of the world championship title due to lack of competition, Feliks, Mats and I are all planning on going. 3x3 - 7x7 will most definitely not be "easy."
> 
> I'm excited for worlds in Brazil.



Add Pyraminx, Megaminx and Skewb to that list


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 5, 2014)

i really hope this thread gets a second chance closer to the time...
a hardly unusual number of people so far have said they aren't going (and an increasing number of world-class people are saying that they will go) so those arguments are losing weight by the post 

i will be a poor graduate at this point so i probably won't be going unless it's like in the UK or something


----------



## newtonbase (Aug 5, 2014)

I used to find that KLM were best value for flying to Brazil from the UK. You had to change in Amsterdam but it was worth it. That was a few years ago though.


----------



## porkynator (Aug 5, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Many people that were best in the world at many different events did not show to Worlds 2013. Marcin K. for MultiBLD comes to mind, and he's also a potential world champion for 3BLD.


From your post I can't tell if you agree with me or not.
As chris (and others) said, it will always be far for someone, but being far for 90% of the top cubers is worse than being far for 70% of top cubers.

To chris: I agree with most of the reasons you have posted, but I believe having most of good cubers there should have higher priority.

The "is the WC title better than the WR?" comes to my mind. Unlike in more popular sports, in cubing a WR is by many people considered better than the WC title; shouldn't we try to change this?


----------



## BlackD (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello guys,
This is my first post here, so let me introduce myself. I’m a simple, normal and average Brazilian cuber, so I believe my opinion here has a much lower weight than a top cuber opinion, but I would just like to mention that right now the whole Brazilian cubing community is following this thread. When I first heard that Brazil would host next Worlds, I thought: “Wow, what an incredible opportunity to see famous cubers like Felix Zemdegs, Mats Valk and Kevin Hays. What a chance to participate in a competition with all those cubing legends. But then we started to follow this thread and many Brazilians got disappointed with comments. It is really frustrating to see top cubers just saying “no, it is far”, “it is not worth the effort”, giving so little credit to such a big competition. Stop being selfish and look at the chance to share knowledge and spread the art of cubing to the world. Cubing is not just about winning competitions. It is also about sharing knowledge with others (like Brazilians, for example) and making cubing reach places so called “underdeveloped” and “with favelas”, like Brazil.
For those who decide to come, Brazil is a nice place. I’m pretty sure everybody will be very well treated and will make a lot of new friends. We are like a big family. Everyone is kind and respectful with each other. There are lots of nice places to go in São Paulo, and Brazilian cubing community will be very glad to help. Just let me know if you need any help on travel arrangements, hotel advices, places to visit or any other information about our country. And remember, please moderate your words - There are hundreds of Brazilians right now looking at this thread.


----------



## Hays (Aug 6, 2014)

BlackD said:


> Hello guys,
> This is my first post here, so let me introduce myself. I’m a simple, normal and average Brazilian cuber, so I believe my opinion here has a much lower weight than a top cuber opinion, but I would just like to mention that right now the whole Brazilian cubing community is following this thread. When I first heard that Brazil would host next Worlds, I thought: “Wow, what an incredible opportunity to see famous cubers like Felix Zemdegs, Mats Valk and Kevin Hays. What a chance to participate in a competition with all those cubing legends. But then we started to follow this thread and many Brazilians got disappointed with comments. It is really frustrating to see top cubers just saying “no, it is far”, “it is not worth the effort”, giving so little credit to such a big competition. Stop being selfish and look at the chance to share knowledge and spread the art of cubing to the world. Cubing is not just about winning competitions. It is also about sharing knowledge with others (like Brazilians, for example) and making cubing reach places so called “underdeveloped” and “with favelas”, like Brazil.
> For those who decide to come, Brazil is a nice place. I’m pretty sure everybody will be very well treated and will make a lot of new friends. We are like a big family. Everyone is kind and respectful with each other. There are lots of nice places to go in São Paulo, and Brazilian cubing community will be very glad to help. Just let me know if you need any help on travel arrangements, hotel advices, places to visit or any other information about our country. And remember, please moderate your words - There are hundreds of Brazilians right now looking at this thread.



I would just like to say that Feliks, Mats and I are all very excited to go to Sao Paolo for world championships next year. True, it is an expensive and far trip, but that's not a large factor when considering how exciting of a competition world championships is. Worlds will never be convenient for everyone, and I trust the WCA to be able to host a successful competition regardless of the experience of the Brazilian community. 

This thread is most likely a poor representation of the cubing community as a whole, as only those who feel negatively about the subject are inclined to post here. From the conversations I had with other "top" cubers at nationals, I would say that most of them are excited about the opportunity to have worlds in a new continent that can help them grow their cubing community. The only real barrier will be cost, but that will always be an issue no matter where the competition is heald.

I encourage everyone that has concerns to read Lucas' post as I believe it summed up the issue quite nicely.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 6, 2014)

porkynator said:


> The "is the WC title better than the WR?" comes to my mind. Unlike in more popular sports, in cubing a WR is by many people considered better than the WC title; shouldn't we try to change this?


Who cares ? This just makes no sense, a WR and a WC title are two different things, none is "better" than the other.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Aug 6, 2014)

Yeah, I think the majority of opinions expressed here are just symptomatic of the western-world centric mentality most English speakers are conditioned with growing up in the US. The mentality is pervasive really, the same mentality that expects everyone in the world to speak English without knowing much of but a couple of words in another language. Most of all of the opinions are based in extreme prejudiced as has been exposed by debunking all the faulty logic used to argue against having Worlds in Brazil. It really shows how ugly Americans can be to anything that's considered slightly different than what they're used to. I think it's just mainly fear at the root of it. Acho que todo mundo do Brasil concordaria depois de ler esta discussão.



Dene said:


> If Rami can't afford to get to Brazil he can't afford to get anywhere. That's the way it is, and no one cares about a bunch of little kids at the mercy of their parents.



This got me thinking, what would happen to the competition if Worlds was 18+ only? How many cubers (top/otherwise) would that exclude?

Also, does anyone want to do a fact check and research the validity of claims like Worlds spreads world class cubing to areas which it has been hosted? Not with anecdotes but with WCA stats perhaps?


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 6, 2014)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> Yeah, I think the majority of opinions expressed here are just symptomatic of the western-world centric mentality most English speakers are conditioned with growing up in the US. The mentality is pervasive really, the same mentality that expects everyone in the world to speak English without knowing much of but a couple of words in another language. Most of all of the opinions are based in extreme prejudiced as has been exposed by debunking all the faulty logic used to argue against having Worlds in Brazil. It really shows how ugly Americans can be to anything that's considered slightly different than what they're used to. I think it's just mainly fear at the root of it. Acho que todo mundo do Brasil concordaria depois de ler esta discussão.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How will you make it 18+ only, by having it in a casino? that wouldn't be allowed since venue should be publicly accessible. However, Feliks, a major top cuber, would not be able to attend 2011 and 2013 worlds then.

I wouldn't do a thorough check, since I'm have no idea what to check, but the frequency of competition in Thailand increase significantly before worlds, only to dive back to what it usually is before worlds, it is even less currently compared to when it started, and number of competitors are currently significantly less compared to back then, but I believe this is caused by some other factor (community aging). 

And some other random facts about worlds 2011, Thailand only managed to get 3 of the medals, despite being host and home to several top cubers during the time. None of them even make it to the finals, again, despite the number of top 3x3x3 cuber they have during the time


----------



## Pro94 (Aug 6, 2014)

TMOY said:


> Who cares ? This just makes no sense, a WR and a WC title are two different things, none is "better" than the other.



To tell the truth I'd find interesting a poll with this question. Obviously we cannot say this is right or wrong, because it's just an opinion, but we can't say that this makes no sense.


----------



## Nestor (Aug 6, 2014)

There is far more to cubing than just the competitive side of it. I would not mind seeing less top-tier cubers in any competition if that means having new, enthusiastic and friendly cubers regardless of their speed: people that otherwise could not afford to experience such an event and that greatly surpass in spirit what they lack in technique. I'm sure Brazil and South America are full of such great people and I'm looking forward to go and meet them.

The selection greatly reflects the goal and spirit of the WCA (need reminding?) and I applaud such a decision. Bravo!

Starting to save for Brazil 2015.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 6, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> having it in a casino?


Already done last year 



> I wouldn't do a thorough check, since I'm have no idea what to check, but the frequency of competition in Thailand increase significantly before worlds, only to dive back to what it usually is before worlds, it is even less currently compared to when it started, and number of competitors are currently significantly less compared to back then, but I believe this is caused by some other factor (community aging).



In Germany, the frequency of competitions increased greatly after Worlds 2009 and has stayed high since then. Same for the number of competitors, and their overall level has greatly increased too. It's probably the best example for the moment of a country where holding Worlds truly helped the local speedcubing community



Pro94 said:


> To tell the truth I'd find interesting a poll with this question. Obviously we cannot say this is right or wrong, because it's just an opinion, but we can't say that this makes no sense.



To tell the truth I absolutely don't care about that.


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 6, 2014)

BlackD said:


> Hello guys,
> This is my first post here, so let me introduce myself. I’m a simple, normal and average Brazilian cuber, so I believe my opinion here has a much lower weight than a top cuber opinion, but I would just like to mention that right now the whole Brazilian cubing community is following this thread. When I first heard that Brazil would host next Worlds, I thought: “Wow, what an incredible opportunity to see famous cubers like Felix Zemdegs, Mats Valk and Kevin Hays. What a chance to participate in a competition with all those cubing legends. But then we started to follow this thread and many Brazilians got disappointed with comments. It is really frustrating to see top cubers just saying “no, it is far”, “it is not worth the effort”, giving so little credit to such a big competition. Stop being selfish and look at the chance to share knowledge and spread the art of cubing to the world. Cubing is not just about winning competitions. It is also about sharing knowledge with others (like Brazilians, for example) and making cubing reach places so called “underdeveloped” and “with favelas”, like Brazil.
> For those who decide to come, Brazil is a nice place. I’m pretty sure everybody will be very well treated and will make a lot of new friends. We are like a big family. Everyone is kind and respectful with each other. There are lots of nice places to go in São Paulo, and Brazilian cubing community will be very glad to help. Just let me know if you need any help on travel arrangements, hotel advices, places to visit or any other information about our country. And remember, please moderate your words - There are hundreds of Brazilians right now looking at this thread.


I hope Brazilians have now realised that there is overwhelming support for this competition! The first few pages were not nice, but since then the tide has turned and so many people are excited for this competition. The 'Underdeveloped' and 'with favelas' post by a certain person was possibly the worst post I've ever seen in terms of incorrect 'facts', terrible arguments, and general disrespect. Everyone knows that (except him).
The few people still trying to make their negativity heard in this thread should stop because it's really not helping anything. Then we can reach the point in which people posting positively about it won't feel the need to 'defend' the location and the posts can return to normal 
In the last 24 hours I have seen that 90% of the posters are totally for this, so please let Brasil know that they are very much supported!


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Aug 6, 2014)

Does anyone who thinks that Worlds should stay in the US just because fast cubers are there understand the fact that this is the WORLD championships? It can be held where the board wants it, and people who want to compete in the WORLD championship will pay as much as they can to go there. If you want to go to a National competition, go ahead. It is completely fine. Don't complain about the location because it is not close to you. 

If you are considering the venue for Nationals at this point, my backyard is still a possibility.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 6, 2014)

Pro94 said:


> To tell the truth I'd find interesting a poll with this question. Obviously we cannot say this is right or wrong, because it's just an opinion, but we can't say that this makes no sense.



IMO a world title should be more impressive as it stays with you for at least two years, whereas WR's can last just a few hours in some cases.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 6, 2014)

Pedro said:


> That's the name of the school we'll use. (for free, I might add...and they'll even pay for some costs)
> 
> About the London flights, it looks like Kayak is indeed not reporting the correct price. If you go to the Lufthansa website, total cost seems to be 740 euro, which is 989 dollars.



You are talking one way right? I've gone direct to the website and cheapest round trip is around £900/$1500...


----------



## rowehessler (Aug 6, 2014)

yeah I'm not going lol


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm pretty disappointed with the direction of this thread right now. I think a hella lot of people are forgetting the fact that just because it's inconvenient for you, it is not inconvenient for everyone. Therefore you have no right to start whining.

Yes, my first post may have come accross a little negative, but this was just a display of personal disappointment.



BillyRain said:


> Ahhh FS. Way too far. Anticlimax.



Frustration. Reason. Personal disappointment.

Then instead of complaining and starting pointless arguments, I began to think positively and have been looking at my options. If I can manage to save up and go, great. If not, boo hoo. I hope everyone has a totally awesome time and I'll enjoy following it from home.

I think the trend is pretty obvious that *most* people making a fuss are the people who are furthest away.

Let's turn this around and start being positive. 

I am saddened by the fact that the Brazilian community are having to see this.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 6, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> I think the trend is pretty obvious that *most* people making a fuss are the people who are furthest away.



Actually no, most of the people making a fuss are less 10 hours away. So far four people living in Australia have said they're going and that's 20 hours! I think a better rule would be;

*most* people making a fuss would not have gone to a worlds in Europe if they lived in the US and vice versa. A lot of which are probably 15 year olds who were relying on their parent's money.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 6, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Actually no, most of the people making a fuss are less 10 hours away. So far four people living in Australia have said they're going and that's 20 hours! I think a better rule would be;
> 
> *most* people making a fuss would not have gone to a worlds in Europe if they lived in the US and vice versa. A lot of which are probably 15 year olds who were relying on their parent's money.



A fair correction. Thanks.


----------



## megaminxwin (Aug 6, 2014)

Someone please lock this thread and make a new one without all the ********. Thanks.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 6, 2014)

megaminxwin said:


> Someone please lock this thread and make a new one without all the ********. Thanks.



If a new thread was started the ******** would just continue. We just need to put most of the first 21 pages behind us.


----------



## Dene (Aug 6, 2014)

BlackD said:


> Hello guys,
> This is my first post here, so let me introduce myself. I’m a simple, normal and average Brazilian cuber, so I believe my opinion here has a much lower weight than a top cuber opinion, but I would just like to mention that right now the whole Brazilian cubing community is following this thread. When I first heard that Brazil would host next Worlds, I thought: “Wow, what an incredible opportunity to see famous cubers like Felix Zemdegs, Mats Valk and Kevin Hays. What a chance to participate in a competition with all those cubing legends. But then we started to follow this thread and many Brazilians got disappointed with comments. It is really frustrating to see top cubers just saying “no, it is far”, “it is not worth the effort”, giving so little credit to such a big competition. Stop being selfish and look at the chance to share knowledge and spread the art of cubing to the world. Cubing is not just about winning competitions. It is also about sharing knowledge with others (like Brazilians, for example) and making cubing reach places so called “underdeveloped” and “with favelas”, like Brazil.
> For those who decide to come, Brazil is a nice place. I’m pretty sure everybody will be very well treated and will make a lot of new friends. We are like a big family. Everyone is kind and respectful with each other. There are lots of nice places to go in São Paulo, and Brazilian cubing community will be very glad to help. Just let me know if you need any help on travel arrangements, hotel advices, places to visit or any other information about our country. And remember, please moderate your words - There are hundreds of Brazilians right now looking at this thread.



I am a nobody cuber from New Zealand who absolutely loves football and cubing and cannot wait to visit South America, especially Brazil! Who cares about Las Vegas? Sao Paulo is going to be the best WCs ever! See you there!!!! (bring a football  ).


----------



## KiwiCuber (Aug 6, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Actually no, most of the people making a fuss are less 10 hours away. So far four people living in Australia have said they're going and that's 20 hours!



You can add one from NZ to that list :tu


----------



## Stefan (Aug 6, 2014)

Pedro said:


> Here's what some quick searching on kayak.com gives me:



Average cost to Sao Paulo: 958
Average cost to Beijing: 453

Let's do it in Beijing, and the estimated 500 non-Brazil competitors give half of their saved money to pay flight costs for 168 Brazilians


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 6, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Average cost to Sao Paulo: 958
> Average cost to Beijing: 453
> 
> Let's do it in Beijing, and the estimated 500 non-Brazil competitors give half of their saved money to pay flight costs for 168 Brazilians





Here's another suggestion: We could see who registers for the WC, and then don't allow them to go. Just put all their planned expenses into a pot, then work from the top of the 3x3 world rankings paying for all the most important people to go until we run out of money! That way it's a true World Championship 

Ok getting silly now. I'm way too excited for this given that it's still a year away


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 6, 2014)

KiwiCuber said:


> You can add one from NZ to that list :tu


+ Another if I can save up enough.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 6, 2014)

porkynator said:


> The "is the WC title better than the WR?" comes to my mind. Unlike in more popular sports, in cubing a WR is by many people considered better than the WC title; shouldn't we try to change this?


This is an interesting point, but I think cubing is just not the right sport to have a single competition be the most important thing. Cubing has a lot of randomness in it; someone like Feliks can get a 8.65 average one competition and a 6.54 average the next. Imagine Usain Bolt doing an 11.6 100-meter dash one competition and the next time doing a 9.5. Even if the best cubers are all there and performing at top game, times will be all over the place, and just as it is now, winning will be a competition of being fast and doing well by your own standards. And there are always lockups, pops, nervousness, and so on. You can look at the finals of the recent US Nationals competition to see how easy it is to be off your game at the big moment 

It's also just impractical, but maybe that's more a factor of the current popularity of the sport. What I mean is, even if you CAN get all top people in one place (which is hard enough - a lot of top cubers are teenagers or poor young adults who do this is as a hobby, and don't have any kind of sponsorship, never mind the kind of income from cubing that would let you avoid other work), you can't guarantee they can really concentrate on going fast. Maybe someone is worried about that big test in two weeks, or their hotel room/roommates make it hard to sleep, or they want to go out drinking with a good friend they haven't seen in person in years. You could say this is a problem of organization, or you could say it's a problem of individual cubers just not having the money to make cubing their priority.

I'm starting to think (again) that a WC every two years is not nearly enough. Now that we add a 4th continent to the rotation, even in the best case, someone is going to have to wait at least 8 years between comps in their continent. Cubing evolves incredibly fast and 8 years is an extreme amount of time - even in 2 years, so much can happen. I have seen people start cubing and in less than 2 years become good enough at an event (or even at 3x3x3) to have a serious chance against the top people. 4 years might work for the Olympics, but that's a multi-BILLION dollar event with tens of thousands of competitors and millions of spectators, lasting weeks - and almost all those sports have other championships. This is an event with several hundred cubers and very few spectators, lasting maybe 3 days. We could do it yearly, and maybe follow a tennis model (a schedule of world championships in different places, all prestigious enough for a title to mean something) or a distributed model (hold Worlds every year, at several venues at once, and people can attend whichever they want). Of course the organization will be harder 

EDIT:


BillyRain said:


> I'm pretty disappointed with the direction of this thread right now. I think a hella lot of people are forgetting the fact that just because it's inconvenient for you, it is not inconvenient for everyone.


Actually, it is inconvenient for almost everyone  That's the whole point I was making with the top 100 3x3x3 results. For top100 cubers, a Brazil competition is inconvenient (=not in the home continent) for 99% of them whereas an Asia competition is inconvenient for ~70% of them. That seems like a big difference for me. Imagine going out for dinner with all your friends, and choosing a restaurant 99% of your friends hate when you could be picking one that at least a third of them are happy with. I do care about Asian cubers who may have a lot of skill but no money to travel to South America. Especially Chinese cubers (remember, 1 Asian WC). I'm getting a $2000 range right now on Kayak for Beijing to Sao Paolo round trips; nominal per capita GDP in China being about 1/8 of that of the US (see here), that is a LOT more money for a Chinese cuber than for an American or indeed a lot of the people posting here.


----------



## Pedro (Aug 6, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> You are talking one way right? I've gone direct to the website and cheapest round trip is around £900/$1500...



Maybe I'm doing something wrong, but:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/cs7adbx2ffy9kr7/Captura de tela 2014-08-06 09.04.43.png

Also, that £ means British Pounds, right? So that's 981 euros = 1310 dollars


----------



## Sin-H (Aug 6, 2014)

Pedro said:


> Maybe I'm doing something wrong, but:



Maybe they show you different prices depending on your IP location. Or depending on the currency.

I know that it used to be the case if flying from Zurich, if you search for prices in CHF as opposed to Euros the nominal value of the price was doubled (this shouldn't be the case anymore, as Swiss announced recently that they'd adjust their prices internationally). Just because they knew Swiss people are used to higher prices (this last sentence is a cynical comment, in fact I have no idea why they did that).


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 6, 2014)

qqwref said:


> Actually, it is inconvenient for almost everyone  That's the whole point I was making with the top 100 3x3x3 results. For top100 cubers, a Brazil competition is inconvenient (=not in the home continent) for 99% of them whereas an Asia competition is inconvenient for ~70% of them. That seems like a big difference for me. Imagine going out for dinner with all your friends, and choosing a restaurant 99% of your friends hate when you could be picking one that at least a third of them are happy with. I do care about Asian cubers who may have a lot of skill but no money to travel to South America. Especially Chinese cubers (remember, 1 Asian WC). I'm getting a $2000 range right now on Kayak for Beijing to Sao Paolo round trips; nominal per capita GDP in China being about 1/8 of that of the US (see here), that is a LOT more money for a Chinese cuber than for an American or indeed a lot of the people posting here.



As much as it pains me to continue this tomfoolery...

Convenience is not just measured in distance. 

I didn't know you were the accountant for 90% of the speedcubing community


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 6, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> megaminxwin said:
> 
> 
> > Someone please lock this thread and make a new one without all the ********. Thanks.
> ...


When more details about the competition are announced (official site, registration etc.) I'll separate the discussion about the choice of location from the discussion about the actual competition into two separate threads. It's super disappointing that lots of people are complaining about the location, and I don't think it should be discussed in the "official" SS thread for the competition.

A bunch of people already mentioned this, but at US Nats when it was announced that Worlds 2015 would be in São Paulo, there was a lot of cheering and many of us were really excited about it. I really hope the Brazilian community doesn't get the wrong impression by reading the complaints in this thread -- there is so much support for them that just isn't being mentioned, and many of us are just as upset about the unnecessary complaints as they probably are.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 6, 2014)

qqwref said:


> I do care about Asian cubers who may have a lot of skill but no money to travel to South America. Especially Chinese cubers (remember, 1 Asian WC).





Spoiler: Chinese Competitors at Worlds




*Competition**ChineseCompetitors*WC20051WC201111WC201310



Spoiler: SQL code



SELECT competitionId Competition, count(distinct personId) ChineseCompetitors
FROM Results
WHERE competitionId rlike '^WC' AND countryId = 'China'
GROUP BY competitionId


----------



## Fawn (Aug 6, 2014)

Man, I'm not sure whether to go or not. I really want to, but I guess I'll wait until registration begins and I can see how many other competitors there are.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 6, 2014)

Can anyone make a poll on this so we can see how many people on the forums who see this will go or won't go?


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 6, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Can anyone make a poll on this so we can see how many people on the forums who see this will go or won't go?


No. Just wait until registration opens to see who's going.


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 6, 2014)

When Thailand was announced for Worlds 2011 there wasn't nearly this much negativity. I guess the cuber mindset has changed a bit since then or whatever, but I'm really happy for South American cubers nonetheless. 

Paying my student loans is my main priority right now, so I don't think I can go. However, I hope everyone who can has fun and gets to meet a lot of amazing South American cubers.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Aug 6, 2014)

Don't complain about the location. Just deal with it... I can't afford it, so I am not going. I am not trying to force WCA to change the location. I will be checking cubecomps.


----------



## cubizh (Aug 6, 2014)

The following shows what country people were from that attended all World Championships to date. This idea was based on the Euro 2014 webpage.



Spoiler: 1982














Spoiler: 2003













Spoiler: 2005













Spoiler: 2007













Spoiler: 2009













Spoiler: 2011













Spoiler: 2013











If you want a more interactive approach, to hover the countries and the number of participants, you can do that here.


----------



## BlackD (Aug 6, 2014)

OK, now we have people here in Brazil which are celebrating each positive comment like if it were a Brazil national soccer team goal - even though soccer is not an attractive subject for us brazilians right now (World Cup semi-final disaster...) lol

São Paulo is a huge city and anyone who comes to the city will have plenty of options to have fun. Be sure that you will be very well treated and people will do whatever is possible to make you feel confortable. 

By the way, take a moment to meet our delegates, specially Rafael Cinoto. After you meet him, you will never forget. He is a very nice person and is doing a very hard work to expand cubing in Brazil, together with many other people. It seems like we are going to have a new generation of good cubers. It is fascinating to see kids under 10 years old solving sub 14sec. They are going to be the ones that will really see the benefits of this championship. We have now the youngest cuber in the world. She is 3 years old and solves in 70 sec (using Fridrich).

Another interesting fact: there is a facebook event about Worlds 2015 here in Brazil. So far, more than 500 people have said "Going". This is unreal for sure, so we can´t give credit to those numbers, but this shows how enthusiastics brazilians and south americans are about this championship.

Again, anyone who needs help or want more information about Brazil, just let us know


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 7, 2014)

Don't expect any Malaysians to show up if the only flights to Brazil are operated by Malaysian Airlines


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 7, 2014)

Meh I guess Brazil deserves a world championship, good for them!


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 7, 2014)

When I first heard the announcement, I was quite suprised, as I hoped it was going to be somewhere in Europe. However, I like the idea of it being in Brazil now. I guess you could say that it's equally far for everyone 

I might see you all there, especially if I manage to get a grant from the city, or a sponsorship


----------



## kcl (Aug 7, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> When I first heard the announcement, I was quite suprised, as I hoped it was going to be somewhere in Europe. However, I like the idea of it being in Brazil now. I guess you could say that it's equally far for everyone
> 
> I might see you all there, especially if I manage to get a grant from the city, or a sponsorship



I never thought of asking my city for a grant... Brb let me try that


----------



## megaminxwin (Aug 7, 2014)

Sa967St said:


> When more details about the competition are announced (official site, registration etc.) I'll separate the discussion about the choice of location from the discussion about the actual competition into two separate threads. It's super disappointing that lots of people are complaining about the location, and I don't think it should be discussed in the "official" SS thread for the competition.
> 
> A bunch of people already mentioned this, but at US Nats when it was announced that Worlds 2015 would be in São Paulo, there was a lot of cheering and many of us were really excited about it. I really hope the Brazilian community doesn't get the wrong impression by reading the complaints in this thread -- there is so much support for them that just isn't being mentioned, and many of us are just as upset about the unnecessary complaints as they probably are.



Thanks Sarah. It does seem like it'll be a really good competition, Worlds is always on time and scheduled well etc. Send my apologies to the South American cubers.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 7, 2014)

hcfong said:


> If he can't afford a plane ticket to Brazil, do you think he can afford one to Europe or Asia?



Yeah. My parents want to visit more European places (maybe not Asia), they aren't interested in South America.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Aug 7, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Yeah. My parents want to visit more European places (maybe not Asia), they aren't interested in South America.



My point exactly. Peoples parents are western centric in the US and the sentiments get taught to their kids. Kind of blatant here. Europe is high class, South America is not, they just tried to steal our name.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 7, 2014)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> My point exactly. Peoples parents are western centric in the US and the sentiments get taught to their kids. Kind of blatant here. Europe is high class, South America is not, they just tried to steal our name.



Sao Paulo is not 3rd world at all. Parts of Brazil are, but Sao Paulo is like a normal city.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 7, 2014)

To the Brazilians/organizers reading this:

Bear in mind that someone who does not support the location is much more likely to post in this thread than someone who does. Most people who are perfectly happy to see the WC in Brazil don't feel the need to make a post just to voice there support, whereas most people who are upset will post.


----------



## newtonbase (Aug 7, 2014)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> Europe is high class, South America is not, they just tried to steal our name.



Anyone with that attitude will really benefit from a trip to Sao Paulo.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 7, 2014)

I don't know if he is on the forums so I'll just point this out. 

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013VERM02

So far he has been to a Hungarian, a Slovenian and a Croatian competition. Then I saw this.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=PortoAlegreOpen2014

I just found this interesting and I wanted to share it.


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 7, 2014)

I assume he must have moved. Although maybe he just fancied a competition in brazil, or was coincidently on holiday at the time.

Talking of coincidently being on holiday and going to competitions in Brazil


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 7, 2014)

Gonna have to save about £100 per month if I'm gonna afford this.... HMMMMMM...


----------



## qiami (Aug 7, 2014)

I will graduate from high school next year and might have chance to go.


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 7, 2014)

Really the one thing inhibiting me from going is the language barrier. I barely speak Spanish, and I don't know a word of Portuguese, so unless they had the time to make separate annoucements in English and Portuguese (which is unlikely) I would have a pretty hard time getting to my events and whatnot.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 7, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Really the one thing inhibiting me from going is the language barrier. I barely speak Spanish, and I don't know a word of Portuguese, so unless they had the time to make separate annoucements in English and Portuguese (which is unlikely) I would have a pretty hard time getting to my events and whatnot.



I think they would announce in English. If not, all you would need to learn is the event, "heat", and numbers 1 through about 25. Given that the competition is in July, you can probably learn it by then.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 7, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Really the one thing inhibiting me from going is the language barrier. I barely speak Spanish, and I don't know a word of Portuguese, so unless they had the time to make separate annoucements in English and Portuguese (which is unlikely) I would have a pretty hard time getting to my events and whatnot.



I'm quite sure they speak in English, at least from the videos I've seen, worlds 2011 in Thailand was spoken in English.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 7, 2014)

They will often announce in the language of the home country and also in English. This happened in 2007 in Hungary and in 2009 in Germany. I remember most of the announcements being in English in 2011 in Thailand, but I think there must have been announcements in Thai as well.


----------



## newtonbase (Aug 7, 2014)

Brazilian Portuguese is my favourite language to listen to. If you know a bit of Spanish you can usually muddle through.


----------



## Dene (Aug 7, 2014)

eh wut. Of course it will all be in English (probably with Portuguese as well). Why would anyone think it wouldn't be? Nobody on the board would even be able to understand it (going out on a limb and assuming no one on the board speaks Portuguese).


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 7, 2014)

Well I just don't want to be an ethnocentric American who thinks that the rest of the world should speak English.


----------



## newtonbase (Aug 7, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Well I just don't want to be an ethnocentric American who thinks that the rest of the world should speak English.



Good on you. Unfortunately we Brits are like that too. Doesn't stop us complaining when foreigners come here speaking their own language though.


----------



## Kian (Aug 8, 2014)

cmhardw said:


> They will often announce in the language of the home country and also in English. This happened in 2007 in Hungary and in 2009 in Germany. I remember most of the announcements being in English in 2011 in Thailand, but I think there must have been announcements in Thai as well.



Announcements in 2011 were definitely in Thai and English.


----------



## gavnasty (Aug 8, 2014)

Damn. World Cup 2014, Rubik's Cube Worlds 2015, and Summer Olympics 2016. What a 3-year stretch for Brazil.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi Brazil cubers. Sorry to hear that you got shocked by the initial reactions. Please realise that many people got shocked by this location. So far the WC has never been organised in a country without some top-level cubers. There was no indication or explanation at all about the choice for Brazil so people got worried. This resulted in many comments. Some constructive and many not so much. As you can see the non-constructive comments have basically died out now that people have recovered from the shock and now that the constructive comments have mostly been answered.

I am looking forward to going there even though it will be a 1 day flight and expensive. I also don't think it will stop top cubers, but I do feel like the average level will be lower than before which gives me ....still no chance at all to reach even a second round . I hope people will start to provide tips about Brazil and that there will be interesting non-cubing related activities. I also hope the organisors will not just be the board and that Brazilians will be extremely active in making this a great WC. Apparently some battling between France and Brazil already went on and Brazil was chosen as the more attractive place to organise the competition. It is now up to Brazil to prove that this was the correct choice and putting South-American speedcubing on a higher level.

Let the fun begin, and let me know if you need any help with the organisation.
Tip 1: Having the option to sleep at the venue would be amazing. It would not only make this competition more affordable, but would also allow more time together
Tip 2: International people are not only going to come for a 3 day competition but are more likely to make this a vacation. Help them with some travel organisation. This was amazing in WC2011


----------



## rybaby (Aug 8, 2014)

In my opinion, Americans as well as others are perfectly justified in saying, "It's too far." Of course we (Americans) would prefer to have Worlds in North America because it is more convenient for us. Same goes for Europeans in Europe and Asians in Asia. Personally, I would prefer that Worlds would be held here in Texas. But I accept that the wishes of certain cubers will not always be fulfilled. You cannot please everybody. WCA is _World_ Cube Association, so I think it's only fitting that the WC would be held in various places around the world. As for travel, it will be difficult for a lot of cubers to get there. But considering the Earth's size, no place can be "easy" for everyone to get to. I highly doubt I'll go. Most likely, I'll see if I can go to Nats when the location gets released. Best of luck to those who go.


----------



## Dene (Aug 8, 2014)

rybaby said:


> In my opinion, Americans as well as others are perfectly justified in saying, "It's too far." Of course we (Americans) would prefer to have Worlds in North America because it is more convenient for us. Same goes for Europeans in Europe and Asians in Asia. Personally, I would prefer that Worlds would be held here in Texas. But I accept that the wishes of certain cubers will not always be fulfilled. You cannot please everybody. WCA is _World_ Cube Association, so I think it's only fitting that the WC would be held in various places around the world. As for travel, it will be difficult for a lot of cubers to get there. But considering the Earth's size, no place can be "easy" for everyone to get to. I highly doubt I'll go. Most likely, I'll see if I can go to Nats when the location gets released. Best of luck to those who go.



So you agree with the people who always say "host it in my backyard because that would be good for me"?

I mean honestly, are you so arrogant and naive that you always expect WCs to be convenient for you to get to?

WCs is deliberately spread out around the world to reach out to everyone. Personally I hope we don't go to the USA again for a long time. Las Vegas was great, but I want to go elsewhere now.


----------



## Sin-H (Aug 8, 2014)

AvGalen said:


> So far the WC has never been organised in a country without some top-level cubers.



SCNR: The German record in 3x3 avg was 13.04 in 2009, which was somewhere around 50th-60th in the World Rankings iirc. Back then that was a great average, but "top-level"... In the end, Lucas was the fastest German, and you can't really argue for Worlds being in Germany because of Lucas 
(I know Kai, Tim and Dennis rocked the BLD events, but still)
Still, Worlds 2009 were great and now Germany rocks.

And why the hell does everybody ignore Gabriel?


----------



## Fawn (Aug 8, 2014)

Well, I just need to renew my passport. Once that happens, I'm definitely going! I love traveling to South America. I'm also hoping that this has more people than the previous World Championships, which I'm sure it will.

The people who have disdain for the choice of location are, luckily, not representing the whole community.

Since everybody else is posting their opinions about the subject:
I feel like it's a great place to have Worlds. Personally, I enjoy travelling the globe often, so I think it's cool to have cubing as a reason to do so. I've been to São Paulo before, and it's a nice city. From what I experienced, people are very friendly there.

Well, friendly in comparison to where I'm from A.K.A.: California, the Land of Asshats.


----------



## cubizh (Aug 8, 2014)

For information purposes, I leave here some stats about brazilian cubers that some of you may not know.
I counted brazilian presences in all the events top100 average (except for a few events where single was taken, for comparison purposes).
(using WCA export 416)


Spoiler: Brazil today's presence in top 100 Average (or otherwise stated)




* Event	** top100	** Competitor(s)	* 333	 1	 Gabriel Dechichi Barbar	 444	 1	 Pedro Henrique Da Silva Roque	 555	 1	 Pedro Henrique Da Silva Roque	 222	 1	 Gabriel Dechichi Barbar	 333bf (Single)	 2	 Gabriel Dechichi Barbar, Walter Pereira Rodrigues de Souza	 333oh	 1	 Gabriel Dechichi Barbar	 333fm (Single)	 1	 João Pedro Batista Ribeiro Costa	 333ft	 7	 Gabriel Pereira Campanha, Rafael Werneck Cinoto, Gilson Sousa da Silva, Diego Bojunga Meneghetti, Felipe Baldívio Freires, Chan Hong Lik, Rafaela Oliveira da Silva	 minx	 3	 Fabiano Pinheiro de Oliveira, Ronan Felipe Jorge, Gustavo Silva Sousa	 pyram	 3	 Samuel Antônio Araújo de Jesus, Irwin Arruda Sales, Felipe da Cruz Bueno	 sq1	 1	 Gabriel Bucsan	 clock	 1	 Pedro Santos Guimarães	 666	 2	 Pedro Henrique Da Silva Roque, Gustavo Maysonnave Franck	 777	 1	 Gustavo Maysonnave Franck	 444bf (Single)	 1	 Israel Fraga da Silva	 555bf (Single)	 1	 Walter Pereira Rodrigues de Souza	 333mbf (Single)	 2	 Gabriel Dechichi Barbar, Walter Pereira Rodrigues de Souza	 skewb	 1	 João Pedro Batista Ribeiro Costa 






Spoiler: Number of presences for brazilian competitors




* Competitor	** Number of presences in top100	* Gabriel Dechichi Barbar	 5	 Pedro Henrique Da Silva Roque	 3	 Walter Pereira Rodrigues de Souza	 3	 João Pedro Batista Ribeiro Costa	 2	 Gustavo Maysonnave Franck	 2	 Gabriel Pereira Campanha	 1	 Rafael Werneck Cinoto	 1	 Gilson Sousa da Silva	 1	 Diego Bojunga Meneghetti	 1	 Felipe Baldívio Freires	 1	 Chan Hong Lik	 1	 Rafaela Oliveira da Silva	 1	 Fabiano Pinheiro de Oliveira	 1	 Ronan Felipe Jorge	 1	 Gustavo Silva Sousa	 1	 Samuel Antônio Araújo de Jesus	 1	 Irwin Arruda Sales	 1	 Felipe da Cruz Bueno	 1	 Gabriel Bucsan	 1	 Pedro Santos Guimarães	 1	 Israel Fraga da Silva	 1	



Of these names, I would like to highlight Gabriel Dechichi Barbar, that is top100 average for 2x2, 3x3, 3BLD, OH and MultiBLD, and the real underwater 3x3 solving record holder with 8 cubes (that I know of).

I would also like to highlight Gabriel Pereira Campanha which holds *currently* 2 World Records (Single and Average) for Rubik's Cube: with feet.

Also, Walter Pereira Rodrigues de Souza which is the creator of the well known Prisma Puzzle Timer.

Chan Hong Lik is also top100 already in one event, which is well known in the community for his (at this point in time) increadibly young age.

Finally, I would like to highlight the work of Rafael Cinoto and Pedro Santos Guimarães, two of the brazilian delegates which contributions to the community are too vast to mention on this post.

Also, for comparison, I did the same study for Thailand at the end of 2010:



Spoiler: Thailand top100s






Spoiler: Thailand's presence in top 100 Average (or otherwise stated) at the end of 2010




* Event	** top100	** Competitor(s)	* 333	 5	 Piti Pichedpan (ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์), Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์), Peerawich Hiranpaphakorn (พีรวิชญ์ พิรัญปภากร) , Baramee Pookcharoen (บารมี พุกเจริญ), Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทยโยธิน)	 444	 3	 Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์), Piti Pichedpan (ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์), Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทยโยธิน)	 555	 3	 Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทยโยธิน), Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์), Piti Pichedpan (ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์)	 222	 3	 Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์), Peerawich Hiranpaphakorn (พีรวิชญ์ พิรัญปภากร) , Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทยโยธิน)	 333bf (Single)	 1	 Preeda Hongpimolmas (ปรีดา หงส์พิมลมาศ)  333oh	 5	 Piti Pichedpan (ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์), Sittinon Sukhaya (สิทธินนท์ สุขายะ), Baramee Pookcharoen (บารมี พุกเจริญ), Peerawich Hiranpaphakorn (พีรวิชญ์ พิรัญปภากร), Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)	 333fm (Single)	 1	 Chonlathep Kitsinthopchai (ชลเทพ กิจสินธพชัย)  333ft	 1	 Tong Boonrod (ต๋อง บุญรอด)	 minx	 3	 Gomain Ngernseng (โกเมน เงินเส็ง), Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์), Worasil Bunpeam (วรศิลป์ บุญเปี่ยม)	 pyram	 2	 Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์), Anukun Supcharoenkun (อนุกูล ทรัพย์เจริญกุล)  sq1	 3	 Yuttana Suputthayangkun (ยุทธนา สุพุทธยางกูร), Noppawat Kumdee (ณพวัฒน์ คำดี), Anukun Supcharoenkun (อนุกูล ทรัพย์เจริญกุล)	 clock	 0	  666	 2	 Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทยโยธิน), Gomain Ngernseng (โกเมน เงินเส็ง)	 777	 3	 Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทยโยธิน), Gomain Ngernseng (โกเมน เงินเส็ง), Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)	 444bf (Single)	 0	  555bf (Single)	 0	  333mbf (Single)	 0	  skewb	 N/A	 






Spoiler: Number of presences for competitors




* Competitor	*  Piti Pichedpan (ปิติ พิเชษฐพันธ์)	 4	 Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์)	 8	 Peerawich Hiranpaphakorn (พีรวิชญ์ พิรัญปภากร)	 3	 Baramee Pookcharoen (บารมี พุกเจริญ)	 2	 Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทยโยธิน)	 6	 Preeda Hongpimolmas (ปรีดา หงส์พิมลมาศ)  1	 Sittinon Sukhaya (สิทธินนท์ สุขายะ)	 1	 Chonlathep Kitsinthopchai (ชลเทพ กิจสินธพชัย)  1	 Tong Boonrod (ต๋อง บุญรอด)	 1	 Gomain Ngernseng (โกเมน เงินเส็ง)	 3	 Worasil Bunpeam (วรศิลป์ บุญเปี่ยม)	 1	 Anukun Supcharoenkun (อนุกูล ทรัพย์เจริญกุล)  2	 Yuttana Suputthayangkun (ยุทธนา สุพุทธยางกูร)	 1	 Noppawat Kumdee (ณพวัฒน์ คำดี)	 1	



 
Thailand had a few elite cubers back in 2010, but they had only 13 events with top100 people, spread through 14 competitors, as opposed to Brazil now, having 17 events with top100 presences (18 if you count skewb), spread through 21 competitors. Thailand also didn't have any official world records at the time. I don't think the two are exactly comparable, but the scenery is not so outrageously different in the competitiveness aspects of the host country to cause the upset this thread has been demonstrating about lack of fast people in Brazil.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 8, 2014)

Sin-H said:


> And why the hell does everybody ignore Gabriel?



Huh? He had been mentioned several times in this thread, including three times by name.


----------



## cubizh (Aug 8, 2014)

Sin-H said:


> And why the hell does everybody ignore Gabriel?





Stefan said:


> Huh? He had been mentioned several times in this thread, including three times by name.


Not sure if you are referring to the 2 time world record holder or the one in the top100 3x3.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 8, 2014)

cubizh said:


> For information purposes, I leave here some stats about brazilian cubers that some of you may not know.
> I counted brazilian presences in all the events top100 average (except for a few events where single was taken, for comparison purposes).
> (using WCA export 416)
> 
> ...



Thank you for this post!


----------



## qqwref (Aug 8, 2014)

cubizh said:


> For information purposes, I leave here some stats about brazilian cubers that some of you may not know.
> I counted brazilian presences in all the events top100 average (except for a few events where single was taken, for comparison purposes).
> (using WCA export 416)
> [...]
> Also, for comparison, I did the same study for Thailand at the end of 2010:


These are interesting stats, thanks. I would like to point out that many or most of the South American top100 cubers are from Brazil (just from what I've seen, I don't have the actual stats). However, while Thailand may not have such a huge number of top100 cubers themselves, there are several other countries nearby with other top cubers. The same was true about Germany, which may not have been such a cubing powerhouse itself, but it was a somewhat central western-Europe location within easy access of many other countries. So yeah, if you're gonna hold a competition in South America I agree Brazil is the clear choice. But I still don't think we should be holding a Worlds in South America any time soon.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 8, 2014)

cubizh said:


> Not sure if you are referring to the 2 time world record holder or the one in the top100 3x3.



Oh. Good point. There are dozens of Gabriels from Brazil alone, so it's hard to tell which ones were meant.

(People should just not share the same first name. Right, Stefan?)

Edit: Strange... I'm familiar with the top ten first names in Brazil except for the single most common one. Never heard of a João, neither in cubing nor elsewhere.



Spoiler: Most common first names in Brazil




*Name**Persons*João37Gabriel35Lucas35Matheus30Bruno29Felipe28Pedro27Guilherme26Rafael24Gustavo24



Spoiler: SQL code



SELECT substring_index(name, ' ', 1) Name, count(*) Persons
FROM Persons
WHERE countryId = 'Brazil'
GROUP BY 1
ORDER BY Persons desc
LIMIT 10


----------



## rybaby (Aug 8, 2014)

Dene said:


> So you agree with the people who always say "host it in my backyard because that would be good for me"?
> 
> I mean honestly, are you so arrogant and naive that you always expect WCs to be convenient for you to get to?
> 
> WCs is deliberately spread out around the world to reach out to everyone. Personally I hope we don't go to the USA again for a long time. Las Vegas was great, but I want to go elsewhere now.



Please point to the spot of my post where I said I "expected" world championships to be easy to get to for me. Please read posts more carefully next time so you don't jump to false conclusions about my or others' opinions.


----------



## Pedro (Aug 8, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Oh. Good point. There are dozens of Gabriels from Brazil alone, so it's hard to tell which ones were meant.
> 
> (People should just not share the same first name. Right, Stefan?)
> 
> ...



There are quite a few: https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...eventId=&regionId=&pattern=joão&search=Search

No really famous one, except maybe for João Pedro Batista who just got the SAR single FM.


----------



## BlackD (Aug 8, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Oh. Good point. There are dozens of Gabriels from Brazil alone, so it's hard to tell which ones were meant.
> 
> (People should just not share the same first name. Right, Stefan?)
> 
> ...



This is funny. I have in mind that most common names here are João, José e Pedro (a rough translation to John, Joseph and Peter).

Speaking about translation, some people asked about language to be used during competition. I have no idea how this is going to be addressed, but I volunteer to help on translations, as long as you are patient with my poor english



rybaby said:


> In my opinion, Americans as well as others are perfectly justified in saying, "It's too far." Of course we (Americans) would prefer to have Worlds in North America because it is more convenient for us. Same goes for Europeans in Europe and Asians in Asia. Personally, I would prefer that Worlds would be held here in Texas. But I accept that the wishes of certain cubers will not always be fulfilled. You cannot please everybody. WCA is _World_ Cube Association, so I think it's only fitting that the WC would be held in various places around the world. As for travel, it will be difficult for a lot of cubers to get there. But considering the Earth's size, no place can be "easy" for everyone to get to. I highly doubt I'll go. Most likely, I'll see if I can go to Nats when the location gets released. Best of luck to those who go.



I totally agree with those who say "it is too far", after they have looked at the world map. Far or close is subjective, and depends on personnal interpretation. I'm only against those who say that before looking at the map and check the available flights, costs and duration, which was my impression for the very first posts in this thread.

I do this trip 3 or 4 times a year. You tipically take a night flight from Atlanta, Houston, Miami or any other city which has direct flight to Brazil. Then you just sit, close your eyes, sleep, and when you wake up you are in Brazil. Saying this way makes it looks closer, reinforcing the thing about subjectivity of distances


----------



## Dene (Aug 9, 2014)

rybaby said:


> Please point to the spot of my post where I said I "expected" world championships to be easy to get to for me. Please read posts more carefully next time so you don't jump to false conclusions about my or others' opinions.



Don't make a strawman...

It was strongly implied by your post that you feel like WCs should be convenient for you to get to (why else would you say "it'd be nice to have it here in good old Texas even though we just had it a few miles away in Vegas"). Otherwise, why even bother to make a post in the first place? You didn't contribute anything to the thread, or add anything more than has already been said by all the other whingers.

Perhaps the language in my post was unfairly blunt, but it is frustrating seeing so many people complaining, especially about the distance. Other than some Asians, those of us here in Australia are going to have to travel further than anyone else to get there. To us, it seems like being in the USA and travelling to Brazil is a nice short journey in comparison.

The world is a big place, and WCs is going to go all over it. People need to shift their mentality from "it's too far" to "if I'm committed to getting to WCs, I'm committed to travelling any distance, otherwise I'll just have to miss out".


----------



## rybaby (Aug 9, 2014)

Dene said:


> Don't make a strawman...
> 
> It was strongly implied by your post that you feel like WCs should be convenient for you to get to (why else would you say "it'd be nice to have it here in good old Texas even though we just had it a few miles away in Vegas"). Otherwise, why even bother to make a post in the first place? You didn't contribute anything to the thread, or add anything more than has already been said by all the other whingers.
> 
> ...



I specifically acknowledged that WCs aren't convenient for a vast majority of people. There's no greater reason to hold it in Texas than Japan than Brazil because overall many people will have to travel long distances.

So if I'm not contributing anything to this thread, what are you contributing by misinterpreting and attacking my post? Or at you just pardoned to say what you like because you're well known on the forums? I doubt either side is contributing much here.


----------



## Matheus (Aug 9, 2014)

It seems like WC's acceptance is actually bigger than i thought. That's nice, I appreciate all the support messages . Really excited about 2015!


----------



## Iggy (Aug 10, 2014)

I might actually be going to this. If I go, it'll be my first big competition


----------



## Stefan (Aug 11, 2014)

What percentage of Brazilian cubers who might go to Worlds speak English? German? Spanish?
I'm considering learning some Portuguese if useful.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 11, 2014)

Stefan said:


> What percentage of Brazilian cubers who might go to Worlds speak English? German? Spanish?
> I'm considering learning some Portuguese if useful.



Without being able to answer that question, I can say that Spanish is intelligible to Portuguese speakers (but not vice versa). So if you know Spanish, you can talk to them, but not the other way around.


----------



## BlackD (Aug 11, 2014)

Stefan said:


> What percentage of Brazilian cubers who might go to Worlds speak English? German? Spanish?
> I'm considering learning some Portuguese if useful.



I guess about 30% should speak good English, and maybe more 20% can at least communicate in English if you speak very very slowly. Many people know specific cubing terms just by watching YouTube tutorials in English.


----------



## BlackD (Aug 13, 2014)

This link shows a little of Rafael Cinoto´s hard work to grow cubing community in Brazil. Rafael is one of WCA delegates here in Brazil, and he has introduced Rubix cube in school as a mandatory discipline. Right now he has 168 students. Unfortunately the video is in portuguese, but will give a good idea on how serious the thing is. It was presented in the main TV broadcast in Brazil. Enjoy it.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 13, 2014)

BlackD said:


> I guess about 30% should speak good English, and maybe more 20% can at least communicate in English if you speak very very slowly. Many people know specific cubing terms just by watching YouTube tutorials in English.



How about French?


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 13, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> How about French?



Apparently, Spanish and English are the most popular second languages (followed by German and Italian).

I'm not sure many Brazilians would speak much French.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 13, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> Apparently, Spanish and English are the most popular second languages (followed by German and Italian).
> 
> I'm not sure many Brazilians would speak much French.



I quoted the wrong post. I meant to quote this one: 



theZcuber said:


> Without being able to answer that question, I can say that Spanish is intelligible to Portuguese speakers (but not vice versa). So if you know Spanish, you can talk to them, but not the other way around.



Wondering if they might understand French a little, as it is similar to Spanish and Portuguese.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 13, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Wondering if they might understand French a little, as it is similar to Spanish and Portuguese.


I'm gonna let a more knowledgeable Brazilian answer, but I would take a guess at no.

Although French is within the same language group as Portuguese, it is not intelligible in the same way that Spanish is. So you'd be better off speaking English, (or learn some Portuguese!  )

Btw, I could be wrong. I'm no expert


----------



## LeandroAlleoni (Aug 13, 2014)

Hello everyone!

I'm a Candidate Delegate for Brazil  and will be the delegate for at least 5 competitions here this year. I would certainly like to comment on most "bad points" made in the beginning of this thread, but I'm proud to notice it's no longer necessary. The community as a whole stepped up and the conversation is very mature (even the arguments against are more grounded now, which is nice).

Regarding language, you will certainly find enough people that are able to help you. I work in a software-building company and I have to communicate with Americans daily. Ok, that may not be the rule here, but last case scenario feel free to call me 

The Spanish part is also true, from my point of view... if you know it, we will probably understand it, because most of the languages are similar, and non-native Spanish speakers talk slower than native speaker (that's when we have issues =P).

Maybe you will find someone knowing other languages, but in general you should stick with English/Spanish. Personally I don't know many people that talk French/German/Italian, and those are not cube-related.

I don't have anything to add right now =D but I wanted to present myself and let you know that doesn't matter where you come from, you will be well-received by us (or at least by me!). I really want to make friends all over the world!
If you have any question, just let me know. I will try to be active in this forum while we prepare for the WC!

Muito obrigado! (Thank you very much!)
Leandro


----------



## Pedro (Aug 13, 2014)

Having studied French for some time, I say we brazilians probably wouldn't understand much of it. The structure is similar, and so are some words, but most are different. Original French is already hard to understand, and I guess non-native French is even harder.

But yeah, spanish is good, and I'm sure there will be a lot of people in the competition who can communicate in english.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 14, 2014)

My overall dream for this is to get sponsored. I'm going on a show viewed by over 2 million people annually, fyi, there's only one show a year. I'm going to tell them about everything and then you never know. There is still a possibility that I could go if I don't get sponsored. But even if I don't go I'm still excited! I'm hoping that I will be able to do all bld events by the time, as they are the only events I don't do now. Does anybody have any new info about it? i.e. website, registration ect.


----------



## sergei740 (Aug 21, 2014)

*2015 World Rubiks cube championship*

I would like to compete in the world championship next year, but it is being hosted in Sao Paolo. I have heard that it is one of the most dangerous cities in Brazil. I actually fear that I might not even compete because I have nobody to go with-I don't want to go alone. Am I the only one facing this issue? Does anyone see a solution?
P.S. I'm under 19


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 25, 2014)

sergei740 said:


> I would like to compete in the world championship next year, but it is being hosted in Sao Paolo. I have heard that it is one of the most dangerous cities in Brazil. I actually fear that I might not even compete because I have nobody to go with-I don't want to go alone. Am I the only one facing this issue? Does anyone see a solution?
> P.S. I'm under 19



I'm probably going to go alone and will be under 19.

Just don't do anything stupid. That usually gets people out of trouble.


----------



## Ron (Aug 27, 2014)

Lufthansa now has offers from Europe, with fly-out dates in June 2015.
If you fly out end of June 2015 and fly back shortly after WC 2015 the total price for the ticket is 591 EUR.
I think I will book soon.


----------



## Carrot (Aug 27, 2014)

Ron said:


> Lufthansa now has offers from Europe, with fly-out dates in June 2015.
> If you fly out end of June 2015 and fly back shortly after WC 2015 the total price for the ticket is 591 EUR.
> I think I will book soon.



I would just like to point out that those prices are from the netherlands only. (but it shouldn't be too hard to get to the netherlands from any other european country)


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 13, 2014)

Registration isn't open yet, is it?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jan 11, 2015)

Is there even any update on this competition?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 11, 2015)

When will registration be open? I don't want to reserve flights and hotels until everything is set up.


----------



## LucyTanaka (Jan 27, 2015)

Well, I'm Brazilian and obviously don't speak English with fluency enough even to write, considering that need Google translator to understand some things (not all, to speak reasonably). Perhaps this is my first post here since I created my user.

Anyway, wish you could be sure and feel like coming to compete in our country, because this weekend was finalized the preparation for the World Championship and I can assure you it was a success (the few errors will be corrected for the World). 

Registration will open soon as our delegates are preparing to organize a great schedule that meets all.

I didn't come to talk much, just to make it clear that all are welcome in our country and you can be sure, many here scratch in English, but no one will refuse to offer help or try to understand it best to offer the best support .

See you people.


----------



## Pedro (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi everybody. The website is up. Check here: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=WC2015

Registration will be open in a few days.


----------



## megaminxwin (Feb 2, 2015)

Pedro said:


> Hi everybody. The website is up. Check here: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=WC2015
> 
> Registration will be open in a few days.



Me wanty


----------



## Wilhelm (Feb 2, 2015)

I would've loved to see 3 rounds of Skewb but I guess there is a good reason for that


----------



## Pedro (Feb 2, 2015)

Wilhelm said:


> I would've loved to see 3 rounds of Skewb but I guess there is a good reason for that



As it is stated there, those numbers are not final. They may (and probably will) change as registration goes on.


----------



## megaminxwin (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm assuming the omission of FMC on the events page is a mistake?


----------



## Pedro (Feb 2, 2015)

megaminxwin said:


> I'm assuming the omission of FMC on the events page is a mistake?



Fixed.


----------



## Dene (Feb 2, 2015)

So in Brazil, does signage tend to come in only Portuguese, or would we often see convenient English as well?


----------



## Pedro (Feb 2, 2015)

Well, if you mean street signage, you'd probably get it for the World Cup stadium 

But I believe at the competition there will be english as well. They had a bunch of posters and signs for the preparation comp, so for Worlds it will probably be even better.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Feb 2, 2015)

Will there be live video streaming?


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 2, 2015)

Is Spanish also a common language in Brazil?


----------



## Pedro (Feb 2, 2015)

fazdad said:


> Will there be live video streaming?



We're not sure yet, but hopefully yes.



antoineccantin said:


> Is Spanish also a common language in Brazil?



Not that much. When Natán was here, we were talking in english because it was easier for both of us 
But people may understand most of what is said in spanish.


----------



## Pedro (Feb 3, 2015)

Registration is now open!

Check the website.


----------



## Wilhelm (Feb 3, 2015)

aaaand done 
__________________
edit: Name and country in the competitors area are still in portuguese


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 4, 2015)

Katie and I registered - can't wait to see you all in São Paulo!


----------



## Pedro (Feb 4, 2015)

There's a slight issue with the payment detection - it detects, but is assigning paid values to the wrong events.

*Please don't register or pay again*. This will be solved shortly.


EDIT
It is fixed now. All payments were received and confirmed. (Except for Chris Hardwick's which I thought was a duplicate but wasn't )


----------



## Pedro (Feb 6, 2015)

There will be a 500 competitors limit, due to the venue limitations.

Registration is not confirmed until you pay the fee. If you didn't pay in the moment of registering, just log in, click My Registrations on the top menu and click the "Pay registration" button.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 7, 2015)

Pedro said:


> There will be a 500 competitors limit, due to the venue limitations.



 I guess this won't be the world's biggest competition.


----------



## AustinReed (Feb 7, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> I guess this won't be the world's biggest competition.



It being in Brazil I wouldn't anticipate it anyway.


----------



## megaminxwin (Feb 8, 2015)

So it turns out that, despite everything I thought, I actually am going to this competition.

So excited.

Haven't signed up yet, but I'm definitely going. Awesome.

See? Even if you're absolutely sure you can't go, things can change over a very short period of time. You might be surprised.


----------



## Dene (Feb 8, 2015)

Is there any chance of getting the competitors list ordered by country? It's so difficult to look through when ordered by name >.<


----------



## Berd (Feb 8, 2015)

Dene said:


> Is there any chance of getting the competitors list ordered by country? It's so difficult to look through when ordered by name >.<


CTL F!


----------



## Ollie (Feb 8, 2015)

cuttlefish? (damn, I'm good at letter pairs)


----------



## tseitsei (Feb 8, 2015)

Ollie said:


> cuttlefish? (damn, I'm good at letter pairs)



I would probably decode cuttlefish to mean CTFS instead


----------



## Berd (Feb 9, 2015)

Ollie said:


> cuttlefish? (damn, I'm good at letter pairs)


What?! Nevermind...


----------



## Zoé (Feb 9, 2015)

Dene said:


> Is there any chance of getting the competitors list ordered by country? It's so difficult to look through when ordered by name >.<



This, and a psych sheet would also be really nice


----------



## Pedro (Feb 9, 2015)

Well, that can be done. I didn't realise the WCA website has it ordered by country.

Personally I think it is easier to find a person by name...maybe I'll have an option to click and order differently.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 9, 2015)

If any of the organizers wants to take over the first post in this thread to add more information, you can let me or another moderator know.


----------



## Dene (Feb 9, 2015)

Pedro said:


> Well, that can be done. I didn't realise the WCA website has it ordered by country.
> 
> Personally I think it is easier to find a person by name...maybe I'll have an option to click and order differently.



Yes, if you're looking for a particular person. If you want to browse, it's horrible.


----------



## Myachii (Feb 9, 2015)

Really wish I could go... 
Will be watching people's YT vids tho


----------



## Pedro (Feb 11, 2015)

Ok, sorting by country or name is now available.


----------



## TMOY (Feb 11, 2015)

Where are you all staying ?
I just booked at Pousada Valparaiso, which is reasonably cheap and close to the venue.


----------



## megaminxwin (Feb 11, 2015)

Registered, wooooooo


----------



## Dene (Feb 11, 2015)

Pedro said:


> Ok, sorting by country or name is now available.



Fantastic! Thanks Pedro, that's totally baws.


----------



## Pedro (Feb 11, 2015)

Oh, I'm not sure if the english version links to the correct page, but there's an english page here:
http://www.cuber.com.br/campeonato/english/inscritos.php?camp=worlds2015

(But I'm sure you could imply that "País" means "Country" and "Nome"...well, that's too easy )



TMOY said:


> Where are you all staying ?
> I just booked at Pousada Valparaiso, which is reasonably cheap and close to the venue.



We're looking at Ibis Budget to host our staff group. They have rooms for 2 or 3 people for about 30 dollars per person/night.


----------



## Berd (Feb 11, 2015)

Dene said:


> that's totally baws.



More people need to say this!


----------



## Pedro (Feb 12, 2015)

Quick stat at the 100 confirmed people mark:

45 are from Brazil, 61 total from South America
19 from Europe
10 from North America
5 from Asia
5 from Oceania

There are other 68 who haven't paid yet, and 50 of those are brazilians.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Feb 12, 2015)

Im paying tonight. I'm a dutch cheapskate


----------



## Pitzu (Feb 13, 2015)

Guys, I plan to have a 2 weeks trip with Rio De Janeiro/Sao Paulo. But found nothing else to see then Sugar Loaf mountain/Jesus Christ statue. Could you link some travel guide to Rio/Sao Paulo?


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 13, 2015)

Pitzu said:


> Guys, I plan to have a 2 weeks trip with Rio De Janeiro/Sao Paulo. But found nothing else to see then Sugar Loaf mountain/Jesus Christ statue. Could you link some travel guide to Rio/Sao Paulo?



http://wikitravel.org/en/Rio_de_Janeiro
http://wikitravel.org/en/Sao_Paulo


----------



## Pitzu (Feb 18, 2015)

Guys, if anyone plans to spend some time in Rio de Janeiro before or after the competition?


----------



## Dene (Feb 18, 2015)

I plan on visiting Rio before the competition, but I haven't sorted out any plans yet. I have no idea how long I'll spend there or what I'll do.


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 18, 2015)

Here's the list of places in Rio that my girlfriend and I have planned so far:
Corcovado (Christ the Redeemer)
Sugar Loaf
Maracana
Botanical Gardens
Lagoa Rodrigo de Freitas
Copacabana
Arpoador
Lapa neighbourhood


----------



## Pitzu (Feb 19, 2015)

And how do you plan to travel between the 2 cities? As I read a coach-trip is 7 hours. :confused:
2 coach trips are 2x7 hours. :confused:
Dene, neither me know anything sure but it is time to buy the flight tickets.


----------



## Pedro (Feb 19, 2015)

István/Daniel

Rio-São Paulo is a very very very common travel path, so there are lots of flights:
http://www.kayak.com/flights/SAO-RIO/2015-07-16/2015-07-20

They take less than 1h, and are probably more worth than going by bus or other way.


----------



## Dene (Feb 19, 2015)

Pitzu said:


> And how do you plan to travel between the 2 cities? As I read a coach-trip is 7 hours. :confused:
> 2 coach trips are 2x7 hours. :confused:
> Dene, neither me know anything sure but it is time to buy the flight tickets.



For now I'm still putting off sorting out flights. I'm kind of hoping to think about it more in April >.<


----------



## arbivara (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm pretty anxious about WC15: my first big comp and held at my backyard! Specially looking forward to the FMC! Glad that Auroux will be on the field! Also looking forward to meet cubers from all around the world. BTW, I speak both English and Spanish (besides Portuguese, of course) but shamefully no Dutch, if anyone needs help getting around during the comp!


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 21, 2015)

kinch2002 said:


> Here's the list of places in Rio that my girlfriend and I have planned so far:
> Corcovado (Christ the Redeemer)
> Sugar Loaf
> Maracana
> ...



That's a nice list and easily doable. If you get a chance I'd recommend a trip up to Santa Teresa for a ride on the tram too. 

It's more than a decade since I've been to Brazil and I'm very jealous of you all.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 14, 2015)

http://www.pri.org/stories/2015-03-12/south-americas-largest-city-almost-out-water
Neat.


----------



## Octaviano (Mar 14, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> That's a nice list and easily doable. If you get a chance I'd recommend a trip up to Santa Teresa for a ride on the tram too.
> 
> It's more than a decade since I've been to Brazil and I'm very jealous of you all.



I'm sorry to inform you this, since you've been in Rio more than 10 years ago, but... The Santa Teresa tram is not working anymore 

They stopped it in 2011, when six people got killed in an accident. Maintenance is being done and it was supposed to be ready in 2014, but it got delayed to 2015. I don't know if it's going to be ready in July, though, but I think it's unlikely


----------



## Crazycubemom (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi Pedro and another Sao Paulo Cuber.

Can you name all hotels near by the venue? from 3 to 4 stars Hotels? at least I can feel safe and can take showers every day 

Thank you.


----------



## TraciAG (Mar 14, 2015)

StachuK1992 said:


> http://www.pri.org/stories/2015-03-12/south-americas-largest-city-almost-out-water
> Neat.



That's interesting. I sent it to some of my teachers who are really following stuff like this. Thanks for the link


----------



## Pedro (Mar 14, 2015)

Crazycubemom said:


> Hi Pedro and another Sao Paulo Cuber.
> 
> Can you name all hotels near by the venue? from 3 to 4 stars Hotels? at least I can feel safe and can take showers every day
> 
> Thank you.


Maria, we stayed at the Tulip Inn, and it is very nice. I'm not sure about stars, but I liked it (I didn't pay for it, though...kinda expensive).

The first 3 in the list seem to be at least 3 stars: http://www.cuber.com.br/worlds/index.php?location=travel


----------



## Crazycubemom (Mar 15, 2015)

Thank You Pedro.

I think Mercure is better with a half star than Tulip Inn hahahahahahaah.


----------



## Pedro (Mar 20, 2015)

Just a reminder:
Registration prices will go up starting April 1st, as listed here: http://www.cuber.com.br/worlds/index.php?location=reg


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 20, 2015)

Octaviano said:


> I'm sorry to inform you this, since you've been in Rio more than 10 years ago, but... The Santa Teresa tram is not working anymore
> 
> They stopped it in 2011, when six people got killed in an accident. Maintenance is being done and it was supposed to be ready in 2014, but it got delayed to 2015. I don't know if it's going to be ready in July, though, but I think it's unlikely



That's tragic. It was pretty ancient but it didn't seem to dangerous apart from when people rode on the outside. 

I remember being a little embarrassed as the driver kept stopping when he saw me taking photos.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 2, 2015)

Here's a link to some travel packages recommended to me by friends who have used this agency before:
http://www.coolbreezetravel.com/brazil-packages.html

Super excited


----------



## unsolved (Apr 2, 2015)

Any reason to visit Brazil is a good reason


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 29, 2015)

Katie and I received our Visas to Brazil today! 

To any US citizens who are applying, if you know what you're doing cool beans, but if anyone has any questions about the process then send me a PM and I'll do my best to answer them.

I can't wait to visit Brazil for the first time and I can't wait to see everyone at Worlds this year! This is so exciting!


----------



## Daniel Lehwing (Apr 29, 2015)

It is really far from my place, but I am going!!
Well, its far but if the traffic helps, I think I can get there in thirty minutes... u.u


----------



## TyrantCuberKing (May 3, 2015)

A lot of negativity, and although I agree more with the detractors about Brazil being an absolutely terrible idea for a "World Championship", keep in mind that there are no good reasons why the results of a World Championship should be more important than simple local tournament results. Just have fun and go to local competitions. The time that makes Feliks the world champ at the 3x3 was not set in a "World Championship". In fact, don't even worry about the "officialness" of WCA results in general. WCA results are just WCA results, and I only use the WCA as sort of a "minimal benchmark" to weed out possible liars about non-competition times, and then accept the non-competition times as real results once this benchmark is passed. Just think of WCA events as social events.


----------



## Carrot (May 3, 2015)

TyrantCuberKing said:


> A lot of negativity, and although I agree more with the detractors about Brazil being an absolutely terrible idea for a "World Championship", keep in mind that there are no good reasons why the results of a World Championship should be more important than simple local tournament results. Just have fun and go to local competitions. * The time that makes Feliks the world champ at the 3x3 was not set in a "World Championship".* In fact, don't even worry about the "officialness" of WCA results in general. WCA results are just WCA results, and I only use the WCA as sort of a "minimal benchmark" to weed out possible liars about non-competition times, and then accept the non-competition times as real results once this benchmark is passed. Just think of WCA events as social events.



Feliks became world champion because he won the World Championships in Las Vegas. Feliks became the world recordholder because he did an average faster than everyone else.
For instance I am the european champion for megaminx, yet I am only ranked 4 in Europe at the moment (3rd at the time of the championships). And for Pyraminx I have never been world champion, even though I have broken the world record 7 times.


----------



## David Zemdegs (May 3, 2015)

Even us Aussies had to go through the documentation nightmare to obtain a Brazil visa. I wonder if anyone has any idea why this is the case as most other South American countries allow the usual 90 days without a visa thing.


----------



## Ross The Boss (May 3, 2015)

TyrantCuberKing said:


> keep in mind that there are no good reasons why the results of a World Championship should be more important than simple local tournament results.



how about the fact that you are competing against a simply massive amount of international solvers so your performance is not only reflective of your badassness relative to your country/region, but to the speedcubing world as a whole (well, for the most part). and it is far different from simply comparing your local comp times to times achieved at local comps in different parts of the world because of the added pressure et cetera.


----------



## claudeccantin (May 3, 2015)

fazdad said:


> Even us Aussies had to go through the documentation nightmare to obtain a Brazil visa. I wonder if anyone has any idea why this is the case as most other South American countries allow the usual 90 days without a visa thing.



We Canadians had to go through the same thing. I suspect the same as you -- and because only one parent will be travelling with Antoine and he is is less than 18, even more paperwork had to be done. It was easier to get his initial Canadian passport a few years ago than to get that Visa for a week...


----------



## Dene (May 4, 2015)

TyrantCuberKing said:


> A lot of negativity, and although I agree more with the detractors about Brazil being an absolutely terrible idea for a "World Championship", keep in mind that there are no good reasons why the results of a World Championship should be more important than simple local tournament results. Just have fun and go to local competitions. The time that makes Feliks the world champ at the 3x3 was not set in a "World Championship". In fact, don't even worry about the "officialness" of WCA results in general. WCA results are just WCA results, and I only use the WCA as sort of a "minimal benchmark" to weed out possible liars about non-competition times, and then accept the non-competition times as real results once this benchmark is passed. Just think of WCA events as social events.



Lol what are you on about.


----------



## Lid (May 4, 2015)

Here is a simple psych sheet I did: http://goo.gl/1l6ZKD

Error free I hope


----------



## cmhardw (May 5, 2015)

Lid said:


> Here is a simple psych sheet I did: http://goo.gl/1l6ZKD
> 
> Error free I hope



Thanks for making this


----------



## Pitzu (May 6, 2015)

Guys, which hotel do most of you choose among the listed ones? I would like something safe & cheap. 
Does anyone else plan to go to Rio after the competition? Shouldn't we plan some sightseeing together?
Brasilian cuber guys, which area of Rio should we stay? (Safe & cheap  )
I heard there are some agencies who bring us to Sugarloaf montain & Christ statue. Could you link some? Should we organize it in advance or could we find them in Rio?


----------



## antoineccantin (May 29, 2015)

Complete schedule just got posted.

Both rounds of feet are within the first hour of the competition. What the hell? I'm sick and tired of feet being treated like ****. I thought for sure being in Brazil this year, feet solvers would be given a decent chance to do well and not the worst possible time slot.

Edit: And Clock too.


----------



## cashis (May 29, 2015)

Am I correct in reading that Rubik's themselves sponsors this event?


----------



## tseitsei (May 29, 2015)

P


antoineccantin said:


> Complete schedule just got posted.
> 
> Both rounds of feet are within the first hour of the competition. What the hell? I'm sick and tired of feet being treated like ****. I thought for sure being in Brazil this year, feet solvers would be given a decent chance to do well and not the worst possible time slot.



Why does it matter if an event is first or last? Except if you plan to arrive late or hangover....

If you want to warm up just arrive a little earlier?


----------



## Ranzha (May 29, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> P
> 
> Why does it matter if an event is first or last? Except if you plan to arrive late or hangover....
> 
> If you want to warm up just arrive a little earlier?



The point is that BOTH rounds are in the first hour of the competition, back to back.


----------



## Wilhelm (May 29, 2015)

I'm fine with feet being the first event of the day. Usually you have the less popular events earlier in the day so less people have to get up and be there at that time. Except for big blind I think this spot goes to feet so I'm fine with it being the first event of the day. But having the final right after that is weird and not a very elegant solution in my opinion. What if people are still nervous because of the first round and can't turn properly in the final. Of course this can happen at any given point so it's not the strongest argument but still worth mentioning. Also what I don't like about it being so early in the day is the face that feet is very interesting to watch. I remember at Euro2014 quite a few people gathered to watch the feet final even though it was the last event of the day. 
What I also find akward is that the feet and clock final both are being held on early friday and the final is 6x6 on saturday evening. It just feels strange to me.

What I also would like to see which I think I already wrote at some point is a third round of Skewb so that you have a semi-final with 64 people. The Semi-final of Pyraminx is planned with 45 minutes and I see you have a gap on Friday evening at the side stage where Skewb would fit in  If there wasn't this gap I would post it again


----------



## ottozing (May 29, 2015)

Wilhelm said:


> third round of Skewb



This would make me happy

But yeah, even for a small final I don't see any benefit of having a final right after a first round for anyone competing or anyone organizing.


----------



## Carrot (May 29, 2015)

Based on my favourite events, I am pleased with the schedule


----------



## Robert-Y (May 29, 2015)

Does anyone else think that this schedule is very crazy, particularly for the all rounders? =/

For example, on Saturday, I think competing in 7x7x7 final and megaminx final in half an hour seems unreasonable to me. There isn't even enough time to warm up I reckon.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 29, 2015)

Robert-Y said:


> Does anyone else think that this schedule is very crazy, particularly for the all rounders? =/
> 
> For example, on Saturday, I think competing in 7x7x7 final and megaminx final in half an hour seems unreasonable to me. There isn't even enough time to warm up I reckon.



I don't think it's any more crazy than, say, Euro 2014. We had 15 minutes for finals there. If people do every event I don't think they can expect to be given warm up time, as nothing can happen during that time if they do so, which is inefficient. So you'd have to cut rounds or events.


----------



## Ronxu (May 29, 2015)

Both rounds of clock on Friday. RIP my chances at doing well.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 29, 2015)

Fair enough, I forget that there will be *loads* of help so rounds can be completed faster than in the average competition. But surely some small changes could be made e.g. add 3BLD round 2 along with 3x3x3 round 1 so that there's less pressure on those who are doing 6x6x6 final and 3BLD round 2? We only compete in a small time period during 3x3x3 round 1 (which is 2 hours, 30 minutes long). When we're not competing, we could easily finish 3BLD round 2.


----------



## Wilhelm (May 29, 2015)

ottozing said:


> This would make me happy
> 
> But yeah, even for a small final I don't see any benefit of having a final right after a first round for anyone competing or anyone organizing.


Especially the feet final would be easy to relocate cause it's only 15 minutes long


----------



## tseitsei (May 29, 2015)

Ranzha said:


> The point is that BOTH rounds are in the first hour of the competition, back to back.



I would understand this argument if for example 4bld and 5bld (or mbld) would be one after the other since you get memory exhaustion and fill up all your locations but I don't see how doing 6 feet solves in a row would be that exhausting/disturbing...


----------



## Mollerz (May 29, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> I would understand this argument if for example 4bld and 5bld (or mbld) would be one after the other since you get memory exhaustion and fill up all your locations but I don't see how doing 6 feet solves in a row would be that exhausting/disturbing...



Also for feet the venue needs to be rearranged which takes time, having one round immediately after the other makes sense. And having it at the start/end of the day makes sense since you aren't time pressured to change the layout more than once whilst competing is occurring.


----------



## Wilhelm (May 29, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> Also for feet the venue needs to be rearranged which takes time, having one round immediately after the other makes sense. And having it at the start/end of the day makes sense since you aren't time pressured to change the layout more than once whilst competing is occurring.



That's a very good point... haven't thought about that :/


----------



## giorgi (Jun 26, 2015)

Worlds started lol http://www.cuber.com.br/worlds/live.php?cat=1&rnd=1 (In seriousness if its just for fun thats all right but if it was done without permission etc. you should manage results more carefully during competition)


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 26, 2015)

giorgi said:


> Worlds started lol http://www.cuber.com.br/worlds/live.php?cat=1&rnd=1 (In seriousness if its just for fun thats all right but if it was done without permission etc. you should manage results more carefully during competition)



It's probably a test, given the nature of the results and also the fact that both are delegates.

EDIT: ok maybe not a test, but it was probably done by the organisers or delegates


----------



## Pedro (Jun 26, 2015)

It's just a test  it's deleted now.


----------



## Hays (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm assuming the prizes online are listed as a percentage of a total prize pool which is still left as a mystery?


----------



## Pedro (Jun 29, 2015)

Hays said:


> I'm assuming the prizes online are listed as a percentage of a total prize pool which is still left as a mystery?



You are correct. We should have this numbers soon.


----------



## the super cuber (Jul 3, 2015)

just recieved my visa today, im so excited to travel to the other side of the world to brazil from India!!


----------



## Laura O (Jul 4, 2015)

What is the reason that there are separate groups for female cubers in 3x3?


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 4, 2015)

Where I can find that Laura?


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 4, 2015)

inb4 its all guys staffing those heats

anyway yeah that seems sexist >.>


----------



## Thaynara (Jul 5, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> inb4 its all guys staffing those heats
> 
> anyway yeah that seems sexist >.>



I wouldn't call it "sexist" at all. Brasil has a tradition of having a female podium in most if not all competitions. It's just a thing we do 
Btw can't see that information on the website Laura, perhaps you could link it?


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 5, 2015)

Thaynara said:


> I wouldn't call it "sexist" at all. Brasil has a tradition of having a female podium in most if not all competitions. It's just a thing we do
> Btw can't see that information on the website Laura, perhaps you could link it?



Oh, that makes sense, just seemed sexist at first glance.


----------



## Laura O (Jul 5, 2015)

Thaynara said:


> I wouldn't call it "sexist" at all. Brasil has a tradition of having a female podium in most if not all competitions. It's just a thing we do
> Btw can't see that information on the website Laura, perhaps you could link it?



I just searched for my name in the grouping list on the website (Group S7).

After all those long discussions about female rankings (don't want to repeat all the arguments against them ;-)) it's really strange to have separate groups.

At least I want to compete in a mixed group, I always do and I don't understand why this should be different at Worlds.


----------



## the super cuber (Jul 5, 2015)

when will the rest of the heats be updated on the website? like pyraminx, skewb etc


----------



## Thaynara (Jul 5, 2015)

Laura O said:


> I just searched for my name in the grouping list on the website (Group S7).
> 
> After all those long discussions about female rankings (don't want to repeat all the arguments against them ;-)) it's really strange to have separate groups.
> 
> At least I want to compete in a mixed group, I always do and I don't understand why this should be different at Worlds.




Imo the country who is hosting the competition has the right to do something that its their "tradition"/"thing" no? You're coming to a new country to experiment things, wouldn't it be a bummer if you just decide to not engage in it? As I said before it's not sexist in our point of view.


Btw, let's not assume this grouping thing is happening because no information has been announced. I guess we all should just wait.


----------



## Laura O (Jul 5, 2015)

Thaynara said:


> Imo the country who is hosting the competition has the right to do something that its their "tradition"/"thing" no? You're coming to a new country to experiment things, wouldn't it be a bummer if you just decide to not engage in it? As I said before it's not sexist in our point of view..



So what is the reason? And why is this "tradition" kept only in 3x3?

I have competed in several countries, things are done differently everywhere and I'm absolutely fine with that when there is a (even weak) reason to do it that way.

Btw. I didn't use the word "sexist".


----------



## Pitzu (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi Guys! Shall I register guests or is the competition public for everyone?


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 7, 2015)

Laura O said:


> I just searched for my name in the grouping list on the website (Group S7).
> 
> After all those long discussions about female rankings (don't want to repeat all the arguments against them ;-)) it's really strange to have separate groups.
> 
> *At least I want to compete in a mixed group, I always do and I don't understand why this should be different at Worlds.*


*
*


Yes , it's strange competitions. Why this is different?


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 9, 2015)

http://www.cubovelocidade.com.br/worlds/

omg yay


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Jul 9, 2015)

Laura O said:


> So what is the reason? And why is this "tradition" kept only in 3x3?
> 
> I have competed in several countries, things are done differently everywhere and I'm absolutely fine with that when there is a (even weak) reason to do it that way.
> 
> Btw. I didn't use the word "sexist".



Why are things traditions?... Just because it has for a long time. Almost every sport does it, I don't see it as an issue as an organized sub-group for this hobby/activity/sporty-thing. 

I'm guessing the split is not done with other cube categories because there might not be enough female competitors signed up for those solves.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 9, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> http://www.cubovelocidade.com.br/worlds/
> 
> omg yay



waaaa im gonna stream all day!


----------



## Aurichalcite (Jul 9, 2015)

To those who think hosting the comp at Brazil is a bad idea, think of the Olympics. Any world comp. wouldn't truly be a world comp. if it was placed in the most participating countries. I think it is a good idea for it to be hosted at Brazil.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 9, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> waaaa im gonna stream all day!



I leave for 1 week of Boy Scout camp July 19th ;-;

maybe I could watch the finals on my phone or something


----------



## Pedro (Jul 9, 2015)

Laura O said:


> So what is the reason? And why is this "tradition" kept only in 3x3?
> 
> I have competed in several countries, things are done differently everywhere and I'm absolutely fine with that when there is a (even weak) reason to do it that way.
> 
> Btw. I didn't use the word "sexist".





Crazycubemom said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Yes , it's strange competitions. Why this is different?





ViolaBouquet said:


> Why are things traditions?... Just because it has for a long time. Almost every sport does it, I don't see it as an issue as an organized sub-group for this hobby/activity/sporty-thing.
> 
> I'm guessing the split is not done with other cube categories because there might not be enough female competitors signed up for those solves.
> 
> ...



There was no strong reason for this, we just thought it would be cool to have all girls competing at once.
But I can see how this may sound sexist or offensive, so I went ahead and changed it.



Pitzu said:


> Hi Guys! Shall I register guests or is the competition public for everyone?



The competition is public for anyone to watch  No need to register guests.


----------



## cashis (Jul 9, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> I leave for 1 week of Boy Scout camp July 19th ;-;
> 
> maybe I could watch the finals on my phone or something


ooh another boy scout


----------



## Laura O (Jul 9, 2015)

Pedro said:


> There was no strong reason for this, we just thought it would be cool to have all girls competing at once.
> But I can see how this may sound sexist or offensive, so I went ahead and changed it.



Thank you, Pedro. I think that's a good decision.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 9, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> http://www.cubovelocidade.com.br/worlds/
> 
> omg yay



yaaaay


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 9, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> http://www.cubovelocidade.com.br/worlds/
> 
> omg yay



It is gonna be a very unprodctive weekend for schoolwork for me...


----------



## Berd (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm so exited!


----------



## Myachii (Jul 9, 2015)

Berd said:


> I'm so exited!



I'm so exited that I shouted so loud and my dog excited the room.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jul 10, 2015)

What does the S mean during the rounds? Does that also include scrambling for those events?


----------



## Ronxu (Jul 10, 2015)

Reinier Schippers said:


> What does the S mean during the rounds? Does that also include scrambling for those events?



Side stage.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jul 10, 2015)

Ronxu said:


> Side stage.



Thanks, i feel stupid now


----------



## natezach728 (Jul 10, 2015)

Reinier Schippers said:


> Thanks, i feel stupid now



Im pretty sure you already know, but only staff scrambles, not competitors.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jul 10, 2015)

natezach728 said:


> Im pretty sure you already know, but only staff scrambles, not competitors.



Yeah i know, found out some will compete on thursday for that matter


----------



## Myachii (Jul 10, 2015)

Omg the closer this comp gets the more I wish I could go 

Good luck to all, will be watching live.


----------



## Ronxu (Jul 15, 2015)

Inferno Club on Sunday after the comp. Anyone?


----------



## FelipeGregorio (Jul 15, 2015)

Hello guys, anyone will arrive tomorrow (07/15) in the Guarulhos Airport (GRU) at 9AM-11AM and need a ride? I have 2 places left in my car... just send me an inbox: https://www.facebook.com/FelipeGregorioo


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 15, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Omg the closer this comp gets the more I wish I could go
> 
> Good luck to all, will be watching live.



I so want to be there too, and get updated on results. But how do you watch live?


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 15, 2015)

FastCubeMaster said:


> I so want to be there too, and get updated on results. But how do you watch live?



Here.


----------



## Ronxu (Jul 15, 2015)

Jay and I are watching Minions at the cube meet venue in an hour. Come join us if you're bored and lets hope it's not dubbed.


----------



## Phantom777 (Jul 16, 2015)

Feliks will get the WR now. I'm sure...


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jul 16, 2015)

Good luck to everyone, especially all the Canadians down there.  Haha...just looked at the list of competitors..only Antoine and Claude? Figured there'd be more. Good guys and have fun. is there a psych sheet done up?


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 16, 2015)

4EverCuber said:


> Good luck to everyone, especially all the Canadians down there.  Haha...just looked at the list of competitors..only Antoine and Claude? Figured there'd be more. Good guys and have fun. is there a psych sheet done up?



http://hem.bredband.net/_zlv_/rubiks/vm2015.txt 

Psych sheet.


----------



## Myachii (Jul 16, 2015)

Thank God Brazil is 7 hours behind, means I don't have to get up mega early to watch the stream 

Good luck to all!


----------



## mpcuber1 (Jul 16, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Thank God Brazil is 7 hours behind, means I don't have to get up mega early to watch the stream
> 
> Good luck to all!



Sadly for me Brazil is 4 hours ahead, and I'm the last person to wake up early.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 17, 2015)

12 hours to go!!!! I am so hyped. Unfortunately it starts at 8pm for me so I can't watch the whole thing.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 17, 2015)

Why does the stream start at 11pm? I'm going to start watching then regardless.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 17, 2015)

Super hyped for this  Good luck to everyone who's going!


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jul 17, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> http://hem.bredband.net/_zlv_/rubiks/vm2015.txt
> 
> Psych sheet.



Thank you very much!


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jul 17, 2015)

With Feliks getting the world record for the 6x6 average last weekend and Kevin determined to get it back, the first round of 6x6 is the perfect way to kick off the competition. I hope the live feed operators can capture their solves. I'll be watching!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 17, 2015)

David Zemdegs said:


> With Feliks getting the world record for the 6x6 average last weekend and Kevin determined to get it back, the first round of 6x6 is the perfect way to kick off the competition. I hope the live feed operators can capture their solves. I'll be watching!



So it'll kick off with Feliks vs Kevin in 6x6 and Jakub Kipa vs Gabriel Pereira Campanha in feet


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 17, 2015)

Good luck everyone. Wish I was there and wish I was free to be glued to the livestream all day.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 17, 2015)

Good luck everyone! This thread is gonna be really active this weekend lol


----------



## TDM (Jul 17, 2015)

Good luck everyone! I had no idea this was starting today.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 17, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> Good luck everyone. Wish I was there and wish I was free to be glued to the livestream all day.



haha same, hopefully I can view this on mobile, can anyone halp with that??


----------



## Myachii (Jul 17, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> haha same, hopefully I can view this on mobile, can anyone halp with that??



Its gonna be streamed onto CuboVelocidade's YouTube Channel, so you can watch it there


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jul 17, 2015)

Sadly live streaming not working yet


----------



## megaminxwin (Jul 17, 2015)

David Zemdegs said:


> Sadly live streaming not working yet



In what way?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 17, 2015)

megaminxwin said:


> In what way?



It is supposed to start a 9:45


----------



## megaminxwin (Jul 17, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> It is supposed to start a 9:45



And it's 9:25? Unless the fact that it's starting at 9:45 is the problem.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jul 17, 2015)

megaminxwin said:


> In what way?


6x6 starts at 9am and nothing is showing yet.


----------



## Torch (Jul 17, 2015)

megaminxwin said:


> And it's 9:25? Unless the fact that it's starting at 9:45 is the problem.



It was originally supposed to start at 9.


----------



## megaminxwin (Jul 17, 2015)

Right, okay. Dangit.


----------



## cashis (Jul 17, 2015)

It's ten o clock, and it's not working for me (or pdf)


----------



## CAL (Jul 17, 2015)

cashis said:


> It's ten o clock, and it's not working for me (or pdf)


Also no live results -.-


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 17, 2015)

cashis said:


> It's ten o clock, and it's not working for me (or pdf)



Me too


----------



## megaminxwin (Jul 17, 2015)

CAL said:


> Also no live results -.-



Try refreshing. They're coming in.


----------



## CAL (Jul 17, 2015)

megaminxwin said:


> Try refreshing. They're coming in.


Yay after one hour 
But where are 6x6 results


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 17, 2015)

(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻)


----------



## Username (Jul 17, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻)



┬──┬ ノ( ゜-゜ノ)


But seriously, I want the stream.

For us that aren't at worlds, we should do a giant ttw room like we did two years ago during worlds.


----------



## cashis (Jul 17, 2015)

Username said:


> ┬──┬ ノ( ゜-゜ノ)
> 
> 
> But seriously, I want the stream.
> ...


lag much

lol where are the live results?

stream is working. lol stream


----------



## alvis (Jul 17, 2015)

still no live streaming


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 17, 2015)

THE LIVE STREAM IS STARTING!!!!!


----------



## Iggy (Jul 17, 2015)

I don't know if it's just me, but the stream has really low quality :/


----------



## megaminxwin (Jul 17, 2015)

Iggy said:


> I don't know if it's just me, but the stream has really low quality :/



Yeah it's basically unwatchable. Funn.


----------



## Username (Jul 17, 2015)

Iggy said:


> I don't know if it's just me, but the stream has really low quality :/



it's not just you, someone please send me a picture of the venue so I can print it and tape it on my computer screen


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 17, 2015)

Iggy said:


> I don't know if it's just me, but the stream has really low quality :/



And the reception is terrible


----------



## cashis (Jul 17, 2015)

did anyone consider the internet connection when planning worlds for brazil ?


----------



## megaminxwin (Jul 17, 2015)

cashis said:


> did anyone consider the internet connection when planning worlds for brazil ?



It's not really something that ever goes into consideration for any competition.


----------



## Myachii (Jul 17, 2015)

cashis said:


> did anyone consider the internet connection when planning worlds for brazil ?



I think the Google Hangouts system in general is just truly awful.. Even on one to one calls you get very low quality.


----------



## AlexF (Jul 17, 2015)

Was hoping for a cool live stream, but cannot see anything with that low quality if the stream works at all for some seconds.
And live results don't seem to really be up to date, or competition is behind schedule from the very beginning


----------



## cashis (Jul 17, 2015)

Still better quality than "the hunger games"


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 17, 2015)

"This live event is over. Thanks for watching!" ??????????????????????????


----------



## Username (Jul 17, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> "This live event is over. Thanks for watching!" ??????????????????????????



yeah 3x3 finals just ended


----------



## cashis (Jul 17, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> "This live event is over. Thanks for watching!" ??????????????????????????



maybe they'll fix it?


----------



## megaminxwin (Jul 17, 2015)

Yep, comp's over. Everyone go home.


----------



## Torch (Jul 17, 2015)

Kevin Hays 1:46.41 WR 6x6 mean


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 17, 2015)

Torch said:


> Kevin Hays 1:46.41 WR 6x6 mean



Beating Feliks


----------



## Iggy (Jul 17, 2015)

Yay Kevin

Edit: Antoine DNFed feet D:

Edit 2: My feet predictions were right (except for the honorable mention)  Congrats Gabriel!

Also wow Chan Hong Lik placed 4th


----------



## mickael (Jul 17, 2015)

Skewb WR to... by 0.01 by Jan Bentlage


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 17, 2015)

mickael said:


> Skewb WR to... by 0.01 by Jan Bentlage



Dafuq... let's wait for Jay


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 17, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Dafuq... let's wait for Jay



But, different heats, different scrambles.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 17, 2015)

Wow, gj Jan


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 17, 2015)

Jay :'(


----------



## megaminxwin (Jul 17, 2015)

no jay why


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 17, 2015)

What did Jay do?


----------



## Myachii (Jul 17, 2015)

DuffyEdge said:


> What did Jay do?



Came 2nd in Skweb


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 17, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Came 2nd in Skweb



Unacceptable


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 17, 2015)

Nah I thought he lost his WR, who cares about 2nd place in r1

Turns out single WR broken not average so Jay is still (numero uno)


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 17, 2015)

Most of the familiar names have competed but only three sub-5 averages...


----------



## Myachii (Jul 17, 2015)

Tim Major said:


> Nah I thought he lost his WR, who cares about 2nd place in r1
> 
> Turns out single WR broken not average so Jay is still (numero uno)



Oh lol I thought you were talking about the fact that he didn't win xD


----------



## Hays (Jul 17, 2015)

Me: 2:30 3:00 2:48
Feliks: 2:33 2:44 2:23


----------



## Iggy (Jul 17, 2015)

Hays said:


> Me: 2:30 3:00 2:48
> Feliks: 2:33 2:44 2:23



Holy crap Feliks' mean O_O


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 17, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Holy crap Feliks' mean O_O



screw the mean. holy crap that single!!! yes kevin! GL in finals!

EDIT: by finals i mean 6x6 btw


----------



## qaz (Jul 17, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> screw the mean. holy crap that single!!! yes kevin! GL in finals!
> 
> EDIT: by finals i mean 6x6 btw


The mean is faster than the previous SINGLE world record though, wtf


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 17, 2015)

qaz said:


> The mean is faster than the previous SINGLE world record though, wtf



IK but single is SUB 2:30!!!!!

EDIT: what would happen if Mattia was there...


----------



## cashis (Jul 17, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> IK but single is SUB 2:30!!!!!
> 
> EDIT: what would happen if Mattia was there...



WRs for dayz


----------



## Torch (Jul 17, 2015)

Anyone know how the first multi attempt went? There are only a few results up on cubecomps.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 17, 2015)

Torch said:


> Anyone know how the first multi attempt went? There are only a few results up on cubecomps.



Yeah I wanna know how Kabyanil did


----------



## Hari (Jul 17, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Yeah I wanna know how Kabyanil did



17/27 unfortunately.


----------



## cashis (Jul 17, 2015)

faz megaminx 50.75 CR


----------



## Lid (Jul 17, 2015)

cashis said:


> faz megaminx 50.75 CR


But *Odder* was better with a new NR avg 49.35, go Denmark!


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jul 17, 2015)

Username said:


> it's not just you, someone please send me a picture of the venue so I can print it and tape it on my computer screen



I literally laughed out loud when I read this. haha Brazil is known for many things: Brazilian Jiu Jitsu, producing world class soccer players, formula racecar drivers....unfortunately, IT (Information Technology) isn't very high up on the list I fear.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 17, 2015)

yess Linus won 4BLD


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 18, 2015)

Wow records galore!


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jul 18, 2015)

The stream expected to work before the awards ceremony?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iggy (Jul 18, 2015)

I hope it's somewhat decent during the 3x3 finals, watching it live would be awesome

Edit: Managed to see Feliks doing 4x4, but the quality was bad so I couldn't see his times lol


----------



## brunovervoort (Jul 18, 2015)

Wow, what has happened to Chan Hong Lik? He was an internet sensation a few years ago, and now he seems te be one of the best cubers on Worlds, getting 2.99 avg5 on 2x2, putting him on third place right behind Feliks, for now. He also got a 41 avg on feet. Isn't he still like only 6/7 years old?


----------



## Username (Jul 18, 2015)

5.59+2 according to Niko

E: And an 5.60


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 18, 2015)

The connection this very bad indeed. 



The problem of the live stream is not that we can't see anything, but that cubes (or cubies for that matter) are really small. I can sometimes tell, "oh yeah, that's Feliks", but I can't even tell if he's solving a 4x4 or a 7x7. Essentially, the live stream lets you see the silhouette of everything, which, in cubing, is kind of missing the point.
Maybe you could move the camera closer to one specific timing station and focus on that? That would raise the number of solves visible at a time from zero to one.


----------



## Kev43 (Jul 18, 2015)

Yes said:


> Maybe you could move the camera closer to one specific timing station and focus on that? That would raise the number of solves visible at a time from zero to one.


Or even two maybe ! This would indeed be a nice improvement, especially if the top competitors are advised to choose the feature table


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 18, 2015)

big cubes final hype!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 18, 2015)

Second round of 3BLD, and the live stream has good quality!
You can actually recognise people from their faces, and not just from their hair colour/style haha!

Can't see a thing in regards to what people are doing on the cube, though. Fortunately, you can tell by their reactions if it's a success or not.


----------



## Cale S (Jul 18, 2015)

Gianfranco Huanqui 21.83 3BLD wtffff


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 18, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Gianfranco Huanqui 21.83 3BLD wtffff



2nd in world, nice!


----------



## Torch (Jul 18, 2015)

Kevin Hays 1:45.98 WR 6x6 mean


----------



## Iggy (Jul 18, 2015)

GJ Gianfranco!


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 18, 2015)

Hays takes both 6 and 7. If this is his last worlds then he has much to be proud of, congrats


----------



## Iggy (Jul 18, 2015)

Congrats Kevin!

Also gj Gabriel for winning MBLD! And he only started seriously practicing it a few weeks ago

And gj Odder for winning Megaminx  He's finally a world champion


----------



## joshsailscga (Jul 19, 2015)

Am I missing something, or does 5BLD not show up on the cubecomps schedule?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 19, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Am I missing something, or does 5BLD not show up on the cubecomps schedule?



yes, that is corect. alex lau is not at worlds.


----------



## cashis (Jul 19, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> yes, that is corect. alex lau is not at worlds.



oh so funny 

5bld is on the south American cube website, not sure why its not on cubecomps


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes said:


> The connection this very bad indeed.
> 
> View attachment 5318
> 
> ...



I think part of the problem is that the internet connection has very low upload bandwidth which doesn't boad well for streaming videos. I'm sure the quality of the cameras they're using is probably nice...but the IT infrastructure is producing a bottleneck. That is my suspicion.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 19, 2015)

http://www.cuber.com.br/worlds/live.php?cat=10&rnd=2

Uhh Jong-Ho Jeong got a 52:48 Megaminx solve? I'm guessing it's a mistake

Also gj Daniel Wallin for being the first skewb world champ! lol Jay dosed bj


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 19, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Also gj Daniel Wallin for being the first skewb world champ! lol Jay dosed bj



4 3 3 6 5

$2 says either the 6 or the 5 was somehow +2, even though +2ing Skewb has no excuse.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 19, 2015)

Tim Major said:


> 4 3 3 6 5
> 
> $2 says either the 6 or the 5 was somehow +2, even though +2ing Skewb has no excuse.



Yeah true


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 19, 2015)

4EverCuber said:


> I think part of the problem is that the internet connection has very low upload bandwidth which doesn't boad well for streaming videos. I'm sure the quality of the cameras they're using is probably nice...but the IT infrastructure is producing a bottleneck. That is my suspicion.



Oh yeah, no question that the camera is good quality. For some brief periods of time the video was good, so it's definitely an HD-capable camera. 
I'm just crossing my fingers that we'll be able to watch the finals today.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 19, 2015)

Emanuel won Square-1


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 19, 2015)

MBLD results kind of surprised me :confused:

No offense to anyone who competed/podiumed but I expected better results...

I thought winning result would be sup-20 points at minimum and that podium would also need very close to 20 points. Not 14

But maybe it's just me having unrealistic expectations  Nevertheless congrats to Gabriel for winning


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 19, 2015)

The stream has good quality again! Makes me hopeful for 3x3.
Also, I think I spotted Feliks in his orange jumper+backpack. Just like 2013. The nostalgia is too much for my heart that had to stay home!


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes said:


> The stream has good quality again! Makes me hopeful for 3x3.
> Also, I think I spotted Feliks in his orange jumper+backpack. Just like 2013. The nostalgia is too much for my heart that had to stay home!



Yeah he has his orange hoodie all set and ready to go


----------



## kko14 (Jul 19, 2015)

Yippie! Emi won Square1^^. Pretty surprising to me but i am out of Cubing for about a while now. Anyway, congrats Emi!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 19, 2015)

Iggy said:


> http://www.cuber.com.br/worlds/live.php?cat=10&rnd=2
> 
> Uhh Jong-Ho Jeong got a 52:48 Megaminx solve? I'm guessing it's a mistake
> 
> Also gj Daniel Wallin for being the first skewb world champ! lol Jay dosed bj



Daniel Wallin is now reigning European and World champion! Too bad Jay didn't manage to take back the WR he lost to Michal


----------



## Iggy (Jul 19, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Daniel Wallin is now reigning European and World champion!



Niko is as well, for clock 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 19, 2015)

It's kind of baffling how Feliks doesn't have 3x3 wr single yet. He's getting fives just all the time now.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 19, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> It's kind of baffling how Feliks doesn't have 3x3 wr single yet. He's getting fives just all the time now.



Yeah

On another note, I really hope Chan Hong Lik gets into the 3x3 final. It'd be nice to see him up there with the world's best.


----------



## The12KL12 (Jul 19, 2015)

Does anyone know the time of Feliks' DNF?


----------



## alisterprofitt (Jul 19, 2015)

It's actually not believable that he has not broken Mats Valk's record, seeing that he has had 5.66 (2), 5.65, 5.61, 5.60, 5.59 (+2)...


----------



## Kev43 (Jul 19, 2015)

The12KL12 said:


> Does anyone know the time of Feliks' DNF?


7.1x, off by 2 moves, according to another competitor.


(here in french)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 19, 2015)

In case the live stream stays this bad for the 3x3 final: Could someone who is at the competition do a live update of the times? Maybe in this thread or on Twitter?


----------



## joshsailscga (Jul 19, 2015)

Iggy said:


> http://www.cuber.com.br/worlds/live.php?cat=10&rnd=2
> 
> Uhh Jong-Ho Jeong got a 52:48 Megaminx solve? I'm guessing it's a mistake
> 
> Also gj Daniel Wallin for being the first skewb world champ! lol Jay dosed bj



They had to break out the MBLD stopwatch for him lol.
jk, I have no idea. Seeing as he got a 54, it could be a 52 single I guess


----------



## Iggy (Jul 19, 2015)

- Yay Kabyanil won 3BLD
- Gianfranco placed 4th for 3BLD :O
- Wow Odder didn't even place for pyra
- Linus DNFed 5BLD  but wow Noah won cool
- Breandan podium 5x5 yay

Also the livestream is bad right now :/



Yes said:


> In case the live stream stays this bad for the 3x3 final: Could someone who is at the competition do a live update of the times? Maybe in this thread or on Twitter?



Yeah this would be great


----------



## Username (Jul 19, 2015)

Iggy said:


> - Yay Kabyanil won 3BLD
> - Gianfranco placed 4th for 3BLD :O
> - Wow Odder didn't even place for pyra
> - Linus DNFed 5BLD  but wow Noah won cool
> ...



I would love another one of those live google docs that was used at an earlier comp


----------



## NooberCuber (Jul 19, 2015)

Username said:


> I would love another one of those live google docs that was used at an earlier comp



Yeah like the one used at nats last year

Right now I'm just refreshing cubecomps like every 30 seconds.......


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 19, 2015)

Looks like Feliks won 2x2. Wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 19, 2015)

Wow the top 3 2x2 averages in the finals are all sub Cameron's winning average in 2013


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 19, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Wow the top 3 2x2 averages in the finals are all sub Cameron's winning average in 2013



since when is Anthony so good in 2x2 ? XD


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 19, 2015)

Faz 5.39 OcR single

sub-Mats


----------



## NooberCuber (Jul 19, 2015)

Feliks got 2 5s in semifinal :O


----------



## alisterprofitt (Jul 19, 2015)

Jeez... With his form in this tournament, let's wait to see sub 5 and the average WR.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 19, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Faz 5.39 OcR single
> 
> sub-Mats



He would have 5 5s in 3 rounds if he hadn't +2ed


----------



## Iggy (Jul 19, 2015)

Michal got a 5.81 3x3 single gj


----------



## Cale S (Jul 19, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Faz 5.39 OcR single
> 
> sub-Mats



finally
and a counting 5.72 wat



Iggy said:


> Michal got a 5.81 3x3 single gj



now Drew's 5.97 isn't even top 10...


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jul 19, 2015)

Cant see a thing in that live feed :-( How's the 4x4 final going?


----------



## NooberCuber (Jul 19, 2015)

David Zemdegs said:


> Cant see a thing in that live feed :-( How's the 4x4 final going?



so far 32.15 is the avg to beat according to cubecomps
Feliks hasn't gone yet


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 19, 2015)

David Zemdegs said:


> Cant see a thing in that live feed :-( How's the 4x4 final going?



IKR! woah! CR 4x4 average and single by Pedro Henrique da Silva Roque! 32.15 average and 27.72 single! that SHOULD be good enough to podium.


----------



## mickael (Jul 19, 2015)

Pedro Enrique made two SaR 32.xx avg


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 19, 2015)

Anyone at the venue reading this? Live updates for the 3x3 finals, anyone?

EDIT: 4x4 finals; Hays 29 or something, Mats 25(?). Both singles, of course. Can't really see much.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jul 19, 2015)

Can't even get phone coverage so unable to get text updates. :-(


----------



## joshsailscga (Jul 19, 2015)

Noah Arthurs went 1-2-3-4 for the blind events.


----------



## giorgi (Jul 19, 2015)

Worlds 2011 live stream was 10 times better than this and I think WCA should try their best to get somebody to deliver better streams for next big competitions for 3x3 finals at least


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jul 19, 2015)

I think Feliks won the 4x4.


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 19, 2015)

giorgi said:


> (not just have the volunteers to do it)



Volunteers do literally EVERYTHING in cubing... No one is getting paid for organizing these comps. It's all volunteer work


----------



## Iggy (Jul 19, 2015)

Feliks won 4x4, Pedro placed 2nd and Jong-Ho Jeong placed 3rd


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 19, 2015)

OOOHHHHH 4x4 finals was close! gjfaz!

EDIT: yay OH finals in 15! GOOOOOAAAAANNTTTTOIIIINNNNNNEEEEE


----------



## NooberCuber (Jul 19, 2015)

Feliks got 4x4


----------



## NooberCuber (Jul 19, 2015)

Will they go onto OH or are stopping for lunch or something?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 19, 2015)

NooberCuber said:


> Will they go onto OH or are stopping for lunch or something?



starts at 45


----------



## Lapinsavant (Jul 19, 2015)

David Zemdegs said:


> Cant see a thing in that live feed :-( How's the 4x4 final going?



Feliks 30.54
Pedro 32.15 cR (27.73 single cR)
Jong-Ho 33.75


----------



## giorgi (Jul 19, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> Volunteers do literally EVERYTHING in cubing... No one is getting paid for organizing these comps. It's all volunteer work



I know that and I respect their work but I am just saying that WCA can easily get some sponsorship with streaming if they try to get it (maybe even TV channel could stream 3x3 Finals)


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 19, 2015)

#potatocamera 

But, really I would like to see the finals for OH and 3x3 live.


----------



## qaz (Jul 19, 2015)

Lots of podium WRs so far too. 57.96 for 5x5, 1:54.12 for 6x6, 35.20 for feet, and probably records for 3x3 and OH


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 19, 2015)

World champions 2015 so far:

*2x2*: Feliks Zemdegs
*3x3*:
*4x4*: Feliks Zemdegs
*5x5*: Feliks Zemdegs
*6x6*: Kevin Hays
*7x7*: Kevin Hays
*OH*: Feliks Zemdegs
*3BLD*: Kabyanil Talukdar
*4BLD*: Linus Fresz
*5BLD*: Noah Arthurs
*MBLD*: Gabriel Dechichi Barbar
*Mega*: Oscar Roth Andersen
*Pyra*: Jules Desjardin
*Sq1*: Emanuel Rheinert
*Clock*: Niko Ronkainen
*Skewb*: Daniel Wallin
*FMC*: João Pedro Batista Ribeiro Costa
*3WF*: Gabriel Pereira Campanha


----------



## Torch (Jul 19, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> #potatocamera
> 
> But, really I would like to see the finals for OH and 3x3 live.



I assume the camera's being moved to the main stage for 3x3 finals.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 19, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> #potatocamera
> 
> But, really I would like to see the finals for OH and 3x3 live.



its not actually the camera's fault. video quality of 720p is available. the reason everything looks bad is because of the livestream service itself. something like Twitch would be perfect for this.


----------



## Phinagin (Jul 19, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> its not actually the camera's fault. video quality of 720p is available. the reason everything looks bad is because of the livestream service itself. something like Twitch would be perfect for this.



Does twitch allow non-gaming content though?


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 19, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> its not actually the camera's fault. video quality of 720p is available. the reason everything looks bad is because of the livestream service itself. something like Twitch would be perfect for this.



I know I just like saying "potato camera"... Also, I think the internet connection in Brazil might be a little choppy.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 19, 2015)

OH finals and no live stream.

The final four have yet to go. So far, Michal (Pleskowicz) is leading with a 13.35.

EDIT: Feliks takes OH by a huge margin. 11.85 average! Michal second, Antoine third (13.68).


----------



## Iggy (Jul 19, 2015)

Feliks won OH


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 19, 2015)

Phinagin said:


> Does twitch allow non-gaming content though?



idk??? maybe???

EDIT: actually yes, yes it does. cyoubx was streaming a while ago.



Genius4Jesus said:


> I know I just like saying "potato camera"... Also, I think the internet connection in Brazil might be a little choppy.



lol yeah that too.

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO antoine..... :'(


----------



## Phinagin (Jul 19, 2015)

At least antoine got podium.


----------



## NooberCuber (Jul 19, 2015)

3x3 finals next


----------



## Iggy (Jul 19, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO antoine..... :'(



I wanted him to win too :/

If Feliks wins 3x3, this will be his best worlds so far


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 19, 2015)

Wow, this is frustrating. Looks like we'll be learning who the new world champion is on Cubecomps. :/


----------



## giorgi (Jul 19, 2015)

Its LIVE


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 19, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO antoine..... :'(



This. Don't worry we still love you Antoine.


----------



## Jugurtha (Jul 19, 2015)

Just hoping that there are setting up something promising for the finals ?!


----------



## cubedude7 (Jul 19, 2015)

Inb4 massive F5'ing


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 19, 2015)

Ahhh yes! And thanks to that angle we'll actually be able to see the times. Right now the picture is only moving every 2-3 seconds, though. It keeps going off and on, too.



cubedude7 said:


> Inb4 massive F5'ing



If the live stream goes out, don't F5, but go to the WC website (http://www.cubovelocidade.com.br/worlds/). It'll be a new link, I think.


----------



## giorgi (Jul 19, 2015)

3x3 Finals is LIVE Here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybmn6LtITe4


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 19, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> This. Don't worry we still love you *ANTOINE NOT ANTONIE*.



??? lol ftfy. we canadians need more representation in worlds. Bill plz.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 19, 2015)

GJ live stream now.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 19, 2015)

Oh yessss


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 19, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> GJ live stream now.



no not for me :'(


----------



## Berd (Jul 19, 2015)

Watching the finals now!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 19, 2015)

Berd said:


> Watching the finals now!



yay now it finally looks good!


----------



## NooberCuber (Jul 19, 2015)

Berd said:


> Watching the finals now!



me too


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 19, 2015)

Israel 11.00 avg
Grey Hoodie guy (Josué Gottardi?): 10.94 avg
Rainier: not sure, missed the first solve. the rest were 10.17, 10.94, 10.74, 9.68
Hunor 9.91 avg 
Pedro Roque: 9.24 avg 
Gabriel 9.13 avg
Justin: 9.94 avg
Seyyed: 9.00 avg

Missing: 
Ernesto Cuba
Jorge Salazar

(no guarantee; don't sue me if wrong)


Can't see the person on the leftmost timer, respectively. Sorry.


----------



## Berd (Jul 19, 2015)

Hahaha, Justin with his selfie stick haha.


----------



## y235 (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes said:


> Gabriel 9.13 avg
> Israel 11.00 avg
> Hunor 9.91 avg
> Pedro Roque: 9.24 avg
> ...



This seems updated


----------



## Iggy (Jul 19, 2015)

lol sudden change of layout. I like it better than before though, each finalist should be on different tables


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 19, 2015)

I have been posting pictures of the solve times on Facebook, but if the live feed is good now then I will enjoy the final


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 19, 2015)

y235 said:


> This seems updated



Yep, you're right. I was assuming they would wait to fill in the results until the end.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 19, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> I have been posting pictures of the solve times on Facebook, but if the live feed is good now then I will enjoy the final



Thanks so much for doing that, by the way! I was following.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 19, 2015)

Jakub Kipa: 8.63 avg best so far

edit: guaranteed podium


----------



## Iggy (Jul 19, 2015)

gj Antoine 6.63

Edit: oh nice 6.53 by Michal


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes said:


> Thanks so much for doing that, by the way! I was following.



You're welcome!


----------



## NooberCuber (Jul 19, 2015)

Feliks is up!


----------



## Iggy (Jul 19, 2015)

omg this is exactly like Worlds 2013


----------



## NooberCuber (Jul 19, 2015)

Feliks just got another 5


----------



## BLACKLEADER (Jul 19, 2015)

Feliks got a 5.695 in the finals


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jul 19, 2015)

5.69!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 19, 2015)

Can someone post the link to the latest live feed please. Just realised I was watching the 5x5 final. Picture was so bad I couldn't tell.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 19, 2015)

Was the 6.94 a +2?


----------



## y235 (Jul 19, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> Can someone post the link to the latest live feed please. Just realised I was watching the 5x5 final. Picture was so bad I couldn't tell.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybmn6LtITe4


----------



## Julian (Jul 19, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybmn6LtITe4


----------



## Iggy (Jul 19, 2015)

7.56 average by Feliks :tu


----------



## BLACKLEADER (Jul 19, 2015)

Feliks won


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 19, 2015)

Feliks takes it all. So happy for him!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 19, 2015)

*Feliks Zemdegs wins World Championship 2015*

Feliks Zemdegs has won the World Championship this year with an average of 7.56. Mats Valk finished second (8.56) and Jakub Kipa finished third (8.63). Congratulations to Feliks!

The following records (excluding NRs) were set at the Championships this year:


Spoiler



WRs:
Skewb Single: Jan Bentlage 1.68 (Germany)
6x6x6 Mean: Kevin Hays 1:46.41 (USA)
7x7x7 Mean: Feliks Zemdegs 2:33.73 (Australia)
7x7x7 Single: Feliks Zemdegs 2:23.55 (Australia)
6x6x6 Mean: Kevin Hays 1:45.98 (USA)

NARs:
7x7x7 Single: Kevin Hays 2:30.35 (USA)
5x5x5 Average: Kevin Hays 57.28 (USA)
5x5x5 Average: Kevin Hays 55.66 (USA)
5x5x5 Single: Kevin Hays 51.26 (USA)

SARs:
6x6x6 Mean: Pedro Alejandro Condo Tellez 2:07.81 (Peru)
5x5x5 Average: Pedro Henrique da Silva Roque 1:03.32 (Brazil)
7x7x7 Mean: Pedro Alejandro Condo Tellez 3:33.26 (Peru)
Megaminx Average: Felipe Rueda Hernández 51.24 (Colombia)
3x3x3 Blindfolded Single: Gianfranco Huanqui 21.83 (Peru)
7x7x7 Mean: Pedro Alejandro Condo Tellez 3:28.92 (Peru)
7x7x7 Single: Pedro Alejandro Condo Tellez 3:11.59 (Peru)
3x3x3 FMC Mean: João Pedro Batista Ribeiro Costa 25 ⅔ (Brazil)
4x4x4 Average: Pedro Henrique da Silva Roque 32.15 (Brazil)
4x4x4 Single: Pedro Henrique da Silva Roque 27.73 (Brazil)

ERs:
3x3x3 One-Handed Single - 8.48 - Michał Pleskowicz (Poland)

OcRs:
3x3x3 with Feet Mean: Jayden McNeill 1:32.15 (Australia)
3x3x3 with Feet Single: Jayden McNeill 1:20.35 (Australia)
Megaminx Average: Feliks Zemdegs 50.75 (Australia)
Rubik's Cube Single: Feliks Zemdegs 5.60 (Australia)
Rubik's Cube Single - 5.39 - Feliks Zemdegs (Australia)


----------



## BLACKLEADER (Jul 19, 2015)

1 Feliks Zemdegs 7.56 avg
2 Mats Valk 8.56 avg
3 Jakub Kipa 8.63 avg


----------



## moralsh (Jul 19, 2015)

This time around the +2 goes to feliks, but nothing changes. Congrats Feliks, that was awesome


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 19, 2015)

y235 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybmn6LtITe4



Thanks


----------



## Iggy (Jul 19, 2015)

Oh wow a 1 second difference between Feliks and Mats


----------



## NeilH (Jul 19, 2015)

Wow gj feliks


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 19, 2015)

after basically winning by a +2 in 2013, it's pretty encouraging to see feliks take a pretty secure victory this time round
bravo!


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jul 19, 2015)

moralsh said:


> This time around the +2 goes to feliks, but nothing changes. Congrats Feliks, that was awesome



without that +2 the average would be 7.17


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 19, 2015)

Mr Cubism said:


> without that +2 the average would be 7.17



His point was that it doesn't affect the podium.


----------



## NooberCuber (Jul 19, 2015)

which sokve was a +2


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jul 19, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> His point was that it doesn't affect the podium.



I know. All I meant is that it would be 7.17 without the +2. That´s all…..


----------



## Iggy (Jul 19, 2015)

NooberCuber said:


> which sokve was a +2



The 8.94


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 19, 2015)

The fourth solve was a 6.94 +2. Even if he had done worse than 8.94 on his fifth solve, he would have still won.
I'm still so worked up haha.




EDIT: Actually, that's incorrect. Too excited for maths. In theory, Mats could have gotten a 8.01, Feliks a 8.13 average with the fifth solve.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 19, 2015)

Feliks now has a grand total of 14 official 5s. 

And correct me if I'm wrong, is Feliks the first to get a 5 in every round?

EDIT: Feliks won 2870. (I'm guessing that's in USD because there was no unit).


----------



## Iggy (Jul 19, 2015)

In 2013, Feliks won by a +2, but in 2015, he won with a +2


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 19, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Feliks now has a grand total of 14 official 5s.
> 
> And correct me if I'm wrong, is Feliks the first to get a 5 in every round?
> 
> EDIT: Feliks won 2870. (I'm guessing that's in USD because there was no unit).



I'd be more inclined to guess it's the local currency which equates to $900.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 19, 2015)

WTF I woke up and found this thread increased by like 10 pages. GJ to all the world champions!


----------



## arbivara (Jul 20, 2015)

I compiled a list of Gold, Silver and Bronzes by country. Here it comes (hopefully it'll keeptable format):
Country	G	S	B	T
AUS	5	4	1	10
USA	3	3	1	7
BRA	3	1	0	4
GER	2	2	3	7
SWE	1	3	0	4
FRA	1	1	0	2
IND	1	0	0	1
DEN	1	0	0	1
FIN	1	0	0	1
POL	0	3	1	4
JAP	0	1	2	3
NED	0	1	0	1
PER	0	0	4	4
KOR	0	0	1	1
UK	0	0	1	1
CAN	0	0	1	1
COL	0	0	1	1
SUI	0	0	1	1


----------



## plechoss (Jul 20, 2015)

Sooo has anyone by any chance recorded my 3x3 and 3x3 OH singles?


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm happy Brazil came 3rd in podium after everyone said they have no good cubers.

2345 OH from Feliks, that's more than last Melbourne comp https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CubeForCambodia2015 

Congrats to all winners


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 20, 2015)

Faz got his first counting 5 this comp, almost two without the plus two. So I was curious how many counting 6s he had before his 6.54 average, only one. Sub 6 average coming?


----------



## Dene (Jul 20, 2015)

Totally bummed I couldn't go 

Nice one fazzles. And gj to Jay too. Newbies bossing WCs ^_^


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 20, 2015)

Congrats to all competitors! Can't wait to see the finals if it gets uploaded . *Crosses fingers for that Kenneth Lu Quality.*


----------



## Iggy (Jul 20, 2015)

Now it's time to wait a year for Worlds 2017 to be announced. I want to try to persuade my parents to take me


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 20, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Now it's time to wait a year for Worlds 2017 to be announced. I want to try to persuade my parents to take me



Probably going to be Europe.


----------



## Dene (Jul 20, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Now it's time to wait a year for Worlds 2017 to be announced. I want to try to persuade my parents to take me



It won't be announced for at least a year, so don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Berd (Jul 20, 2015)

Really hyped for UK 2017! I hope....


----------



## Goosly (Jul 20, 2015)

Tim Major said:


> Probably going to be Europe.



Source?


----------



## Dene (Jul 20, 2015)

Goosly said:


> Source?



He has no source, he's just speculating. 

Let's try not to spread rumours. 2015 was "meant" to be Europe, and it was in Brazil. 2017 hasn't been decided yet, and probably won't be for at least a year.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 20, 2015)

Goosly said:


> Source?



Like Dene said, no source. Just the fact 2015 SA, 2013 NA, 2011 Asia, 2009 Europe. Europe is probably most likely, potentially Asia, and potentially anywhere (NA again, Oceania, Africa, etc)


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 20, 2015)

Did you know


 Brazil is a blast?
 Our hearts were entertained in July?
 I went straight to the airport after my weekly team meeting on Wednesday?
 The venue was underground, and was actually really great?
 The venue had a big cube table in the center for the competitors to place their puzzles?
 The cube table actually had a solvable cube state?
 Daniel and I raced to match the scramble, but the (hidden) bottom layer was actually quite tricky?
 There was a long-lasting soccer game between cubers in the floor above the main stage on Thursday?
 Natan looks awesome as goalie?
 Worlds had an awesome competition logo?
 Apparently there's often a contest for competition logos, and the same guy always wins? (I forgot his name; does anyone know?)
 There were 75 people on staff?
 A lot of the staff were awesome South American cubers at their first Worlds?
 I met my South American doppelgänger, Jose Garrido?
 Daniel and Thaynara are adorable together?
 Pedro is the calmest, coolest guy in person?
 I've known Pedro online for years, but this was my first time meeting him?
 I had practiced Pyraminx but not Skewb... yet I set single and average PBs in Skewb but not Pyraminx?
 Jasmine, Chris, Lars, and Ron have been to more World Championships than everybody else (and took a celebratory photo together)?
 I think that my WeiSu 4x4x4 has been on all 4 continents I've ever been on... and despite lots of popping it still has all its internal pieces?
 I learned Yau from Yau at last Worlds, and have actually gotten faster at 4x4x4 using Yau by now?
 Most of the places near the venue didn't speak English, but everyone still had lots of fun?
 There was a place called "Esfiha Chic" that had a great open atmosphere?
 We ordered by pointing at the menu, and hoped for the best?
 They came with full pizzas, and moved slices to our plate one at a time... by using forks to clamp the slice as if they were large chopsticks?
 Feliks thinks R U R' U R2 U2' R' U' R U' R' U R' looks cool?
 I *almost* brought a magic to Worlds... but Kevin Hays *actually* did?
 Helmut Heilig cares a lot about digital security?
 Anthony is working on magic tricks that try to show off real cubing skills?
 Feliks, Joey, Andrea, and I discovered that the "24-hour" supermarket ("supermercado"!) wasn't actually open late at night, so we went to a convenience store?
 It's winter in Brazil?
 I roomed with Lars Vandenbergh all 4 nights?
 On the first night, I walked up and down the stairs 6 times to try to to get our hotel cards properly rekeyed... but no matter what we did, only one of them would ever work at a time?
 The first FMC scramble had a lot of options for a green-red-yellow 2x2x2?
 Due to my CLS super-powers, I found lots of PLL skips during the first FMC attempt, and ended up turning a 30-move solution I found very early on?
 My second FMC attempt was my first DNF in a long time? :-(
 I learned that it's always worth writing down (and double-checking) a sub-40 safety solve early on, even if you think you can find a better one?
 Trying to do a 2-corner-twist insertion with 5 minutes remaining is nerve-wracking?
 I used to think "Median of 3" would be a better measure for FMC, 6x6x6, and 7x7x7, but now I *definitely* do?
 Staff wore purple vests on Friday, and green shirts on Saturday/Sunday?
 I taught Jeremy Fleischman the pseudo-sexy chameleon CLS case?
 Kevin Hays set a world record for 7x7x7, only to have it broken by Feliks?
 Lots of us went to the same place for dinner on Friday night as Thursday night?
 Noah Arthurs had to try to order his Calabrese pizza about 5 times?
 3x3x3 first round was scheduled for 2.5 hours?
 The audience was so crowded that Pedro actually had to *pause the entire competition* to get them to disperse?
 For dinner on Saturday night, Jeremy convinced me to come along to a place with "meat on sticks"?
 Tim Reynolds, Vandenbergh Lars, Jeremy Fleischman, and I found something that didn't quite appear to the right place, but were going to eat there anyhow, until we found out they weren't serving dinner anymore?
 We just barely found the right place (down the street from where the map said), and it turned out to be a delicious Brazilian steakhouse?
 Our waiter took my and Lars' backpacks, put them each on a chair and covered them with white cloths, and we still don't know why?
 Tim, Jeremy and I weren't going to order dessert, but Lars wanted to... so we all did?
 Brazilians really like passionfruit?
 A group of cubers were waiting outside the hotel for pizza on Saturday night?
 Tim Reynolds can do a great celebrity fan greeting?
 There was a gathering of delegates on Saturday night, and many of them have done amazing things in their country?
 According to Joey, Natán's voice sounds a little like Tyson?
 In order to win the supersolve event, I wrote a Javascript LL skip F2L solver the week before Worlds?
 I wrote a *second* version of my LL skip solver in C++ on the plane (and Thursday/Friday night)?
 In the end, the inverse scramble was still better than any LL skip I could find?
 An "LL skip" button will be coming to alg.cubing.net?
 Rubik's speedcubes are terrible?
 I lubed my Rubik's speedcube with Maru lube and loosened it a bit, and it turned... about as well as a Maru cube (i.e. still catches a lot)?
 I then wore it down it sand, washed it, lubed it with Helmut's silicone spray, added more Maru lube... and it barely turned out any better?
 After unsuccessfully asking lots of people for a flathead screwdriver (and even eating lunch at a place that didn't have knives), I eventually found a skewer tool in the staff area kitchen to remove the Rubik's speedcube center caps and tension it?
 In the end, I didn't even enter the supersolve event (even if I could do the inverse scramble in under 5 seconds)?
 The shipment of dragon eggs was intercepted by Brazilian customs?
 People still bought and practiced on the eggs and got sub-3 solves?
 The egg has a straightforward cheating solution, but it requires flexing the wand (sorry, Odder)?
 Magic is dead; long live silly dexterity events!
 I had lunch with the Swedes (+ Chris, Joey, Andrea) on Saturday, and we stumbled on a remarkably good place that served "Cheeseburger Cheddar"?
 Odder passed us while heading towards the supermarket, so I joined him and bought lots of Brazilian candy to try?
 I didn't participate in 3x3x3 OH second round, because I had had such a terrible average that I didn't think I made it?
 I got to scramble for the 5x5x5, 2x2x2, and 4x4x4 finals?
 Despite being in charge of the whole stage, Pedro still insisted on sitting at the scrambling table, and still scrambled lots of cubes himself?
 We had a scramble checker for 2x2x2 finals?
 There was a crazy (but controlled) period where I think we scrambled, checked, and sent out about 10 cubes in 60 seconds?
 Scrambling 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 correctly is not hard, but takes lots of focus?
 Many of the last few finals (including the 3x3x3 final) were actually held in the side stage?
 Running different finals upstairs and downstairs at the same time is a bad idea, because the fast competitors (*cough* Feliks, *cough* Kevin, *cough* Rob) are in all of them?
 Auditorium seating is terrible for mingling, but great for a large 3x3x3 final?
 Feliks had a +2 in the final?
 The auditorium was packed, and the atmosphere was incredible?
 I asked Pedro to sit at the finalist's table for a camera test, and the crowd started chanting "Pedro! Pedro! Pedro!"?
 I had to catch a taxi instead of the awards ceremony, but it took 15 minutes to arrive and we spent 20 minutes figuring out if I could pay?
 However, the taxi ride was twice as fast as expected, and I made my flight?
 The South American speedcubing community is very friendly and fun?
 Pedro, Rafael, and everyone else did a wonderful job organizing this competition?
 The side stage was a bit behind at times, but most of the competition ran ship-shape?
 This was the right time for Brazil to host Worlds?


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 20, 2015)

Great DYKs, Lucas! Those were very fun to read!

To anyone who was on a podium, Katie and I got good shots from up close. I am posting them on Facebook and need help tagging everyone. I should have most everyone so far, but some still need tags because I am still friend requesting new people  Also, check out your photo if you made a podium! Congrats again to all the medal winners!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 20, 2015)

Tim Major said:


> Like Dene said, no source. Just the fact 2015 SA, 2013 NA, 2011 Asia, 2009 Europe. Europe is probably most likely, potentially Asia, and potentially anywhere (NA again, Oceania, Africa, etc)



But then 2007 was also held in Europe right? I hope it is held in Asia or Oceania, but that's just me being selfish

Also, who won the supersolve?


----------



## yoinneroid (Jul 20, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> But then 2007 was also held in Europe right? I hope it is held in Asia or Oceania, but that's just me being selfish
> 
> Also, who won the supersolve?



It was in NA 2005 and 2003, eight years later it was in NA again for 2013
so it is rather reasonable to have 2017 in NA, eight years after 2009

or just don't try to find any pattern as there is really none

or should we have it in Singapore instead? 
I would love to have it in Asia or Oceania as well


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 20, 2015)

Random question: Did a delegate (probably Pedro) go over to Justin Mallari during the finals and tell him not to watch the other competitor? 

Because it looked like something like that happened.


----------



## megaminxwin (Jul 20, 2015)

Goddammit Lucas, now I'm really pissed that I couldn't go.

Chris you'd better go to Worlds 2017 so I can gush at you


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 20, 2015)

will the panels that took place be up on youtube?


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 20, 2015)

megaminxwin said:


> Goddammit Lucas, now I'm really pissed that I couldn't go.
> 
> Chris you'd better go to Worlds 2017 so I can gush at you



I am already thinking about Worlds 2017, yes  I look forward to meeting you in person if we are both there!



CiaranBeahan said:


> will the panels that took place be up on youtube?



I am also interested in this, did anyone film the panel?


----------



## ChristianSena (Jul 20, 2015)

Congrats to everyone that was here in Brazil . I think that the soccer was the most incredible moment, besides the competition.


----------



## Walter Souza (Jul 20, 2015)

Lucas Garron said:


> Apparently there's often a contest for competition logos, and the same guy always wins? (I forgot his name; does anyone know?)



Diego Meneghetti!


----------



## Stefan (Jul 20, 2015)

Lucas Garron said:


> I didn't participate in 3x3x3 OH finals, because I had had such a terrible average that I didn't think I made it?



Don't feel too bad, actually you only dropped the second round . Or are the results there wrong?

Can I see the supersolve sompetition results somewhere?


----------



## Myachii (Jul 20, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> will the panels that took place be up on youtube?



I second this, did anybody record them?
Congratulations to all


----------



## Pedro (Jul 20, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Random question: Did a delegate (probably Pedro) go over to Justin Mallari during the finals and tell him not to watch the other competitor?
> 
> Because it looked like something like that happened.


Maybe it was Natán or Leandro, but I think it indeed happened.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 20, 2015)

I had an awesome time in South America. Huge thanks to Natan for being a great host in Peru, and to Natan and the Brazilian delegates and the entire staff for putting on a great World Championships. I know from personal experience that it's no easy job. Of course there were problems, but there always are when you have 400+ cubers at a competition.

For those who complained about the video stream quality, yes, the internet in the venue was pretty slow and did not have much bandwidth. And that is something we think about, but when deciding between a small number of options, we have a lot of factors to consider, and we can't have every one of those factors be dealbreakers. Otherwise we just won't have a venue at all. There were a lot of really good things about this venue, including the support we got from the school.

We were told to stop using the internet before 3x3 finals to make sure the video stream would be better quality.

Also, as to where WC 2017 will be, last time the WCA Board asked all delegates for proposals, and picked the best one. Of course we talked about which continents we thought "should" have it again, and where it's been recently, but again, that's one of many factors, not the single deciding factor.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jul 21, 2015)

1982 - Budapest - Europe
2003 - Toronto - North America
2005 - Lake Buena Vista - North America
2007 - Budapest - Europe
2009 - Bangkok - Asia
2011 - Las Vegas - North America
2013 - Sao Paulo - South America

I would say from the above list that it would be either Europe or Asia but far be it from me to speculate


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jul 21, 2015)

David Zemdegs said:


> 1982 - Budapest - Europe
> 2003 - Toronto - North America
> 2005 - Lake Buena Vista - North America
> 2007 - Budapest - Europe
> ...



You forgot 2009, where it was in Düsseldorf, Germany, Europe. Asia or Oceania would be my guess for 2017.


----------



## Kev43 (Jul 21, 2015)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Also, as to where WC 2017 will be, last time the WCA Board asked all delegates for proposals, and picked the best one. Of course we talked about which continents we thought "should" have it again, and where it's been recently, but again, that's one of many factors, not the single deciding factor.


Has the list of the candidates been made public ?

It would be nice to know who are the candidates and how the board made its choice


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jul 21, 2015)

Kev43 said:


> Has the list of the candidates been made public ?
> 
> It would be nice to know who are the candidates and how the board made its choice


I think they're looking at Sepp Blatter for advice on choosing the next venue


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 21, 2015)

David Zemdegs said:


> I think they're looking at Sepp Blatter for advice on choosing the next venue



Lmao Sepp Blatter


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 21, 2015)

The world championship made it onto NPR!

Story


----------



## AlexF (Jul 21, 2015)

The World Championship even made it to the main TV channel in Austria (ORF)! There was a very short documentary today about an hour ago in the journal "heute mittag" including a brief interview with Feliks


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 21, 2015)

Phinagin said:


> At least antoine got podium.





PenguinsDontFly said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO antoine..... :'(





Iggy said:


> I wanted him to win too :/





Genius4Jesus said:


> This. Don't worry we still love you Antoine.



mmm yeah did really bad in the finals  
It didn't really help that Feliks was getting great times and that I would hear insane clapping in the middle of my solves either.



Stefan said:


> Can I see the supersolve sompetition results somewhere?



All I know is that I won all three rounds with best times of 3.59, 3.30 and 3.70 respectively. Top 3 in the end were Me, Alexander Lin (iirc), Jael Riggenbach. I'm pretty sure nobody else got even sub-4.4 though.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 21, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> mmm yeah did really bad in the finals
> It didn't really help that Feliks was getting great times and that I would hear insane clapping in the middle of my solves either.
> 
> 
> ...



its ok! this is ur first time dont worry. gl next time. u did really well in pyra first round! that was not expected!





(what happened with feet??? all that practice and PB ao 12s!!!)


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 21, 2015)

Pedro said:


> Maybe it was Natán or Leandro, but I think it indeed happened.



I understand why this should be done, but I feel like it should be reminded to competitors _before_ they go on stage, not while they're up there. At Nats 2014, I was told the same thing after solve 3, and it was incredibly unnerving just to sit there and stare out into space as Patrick started his solves, and I guess it showed in my results, too.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 21, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> its ok! this is ur first time dont worry. gl next time. u did really well in pyra first round! that was not expected!


Well, I think it's mostly that other people did really badly 



> (what happened with feet??? all that practice and PB ao 12s!!!)



That was very stupid. I got a pop on the first solve, but somehow managed to put it back in. However, I put it back in wrong. At about 2:15, I solved the cube, except for the flipped edge. After than I tried taking it out but was unable to put it back in again, and gave up at ~8:50. Unfortunately, I learned then that the cutoff was 3 minutes, so because my attempt was too long, I didn't make it and could no longer do any other solves.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 21, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Well, I think it's mostly that other people did really badly
> 
> 
> 
> That was very stupid. I got a pop on the first solve, but somehow managed to put it back in. However, I put it back in wrong. At about 2:15, I solved the cube, except for the flipped edge. After than I tried taking it out but was unable to put it back in again, and gave up at ~8:50. Unfortunately, I learned then that the cutoff was 3 minutes, so because my attempt was too long, I didn't make it and could no longer do any other solves.



everyone didnt do that badly. 5 other people had sub 5 averages, and you only won by 0.05

oh my god thats gotta suck. tl;dr ZHANCHIS SUCK lol


----------



## whauk (Jul 21, 2015)

Concerning Supersolve:


antoineccantin said:


> All I know is that I won all three rounds with best times of 3.59, 3.30 and 3.70 respectively. Top 3 in the end were Me, Alexander Lin (iirc), Jael Riggenbach. I'm pretty sure nobody else got even sub-4.4 though.



What was your approach? Speedsolving solution? Optimal? What were the approaches of other fast people?


----------



## Pedro (Jul 21, 2015)

Lucas Garron said:


> Did you know
> 
> 
> Brazil is a blast?
> Our hearts were entertained in July?


I'm glad you liked it 


> The venue had a big cube table in the center for the competitors to place their puzzles?
> The cube table actually had a solvable cube state?
> Daniel and I raced to match the scramble, but the (hidden) bottom layer was actually quite tricky?


Of course it was solvable! It took like 6-7 people and some minutes of thinking and trying, but we did it.


> There were 75 people on staff?
> A lot of the staff were awesome South American cubers at their first Worlds?


In the end there were even more people, and they did an amazing job.


> Pedro is the calmest, coolest guy in person?
> I've known Pedro online for years, but this was my first time meeting him?


For some reason I thought we already met before. Must be my brain going nuts with all the stuff.


> Most of the places near the venue didn't speak English, but everyone still had lots of fun?
> There was a place called "Esfiha Chic" that had a great open atmosphere?
> We ordered by pointing at the menu, and hoped for the best?
> They came with full pizzas, and moved slices to our plate one at a time... by using forks to clamp the slice as if they were large chopsticks?


How do they move pizzas to plate at other places? I only ever saw this way...haha


> 3x3x3 first round was scheduled for 2.5 hours?
> The audience was so crowded that Pedro actually had to *pause the entire competition* to get them to disperse?


Better be safe with scheduling, right?

It had to be stopped because people were crowding the area which cubers had to use to deliver their cubes. That's what you get from putting Feliks in the 1st group 


> For dinner on Saturday night, Jeremy convinced me to come along to a place with "meat on sticks"?
> Tim Reynolds, Vandenbergh Lars, Jeremy Fleischman, and I found something that didn't quite appear to the right place, but were going to eat there anyhow, until we found out they weren't serving dinner anymore?
> We just barely found the right place (down the street from where the map said), and it turned out to be a delicious Brazilian steakhouse?
> Our waiter took my and Lars' backpacks, put them each on a chair and covered them with white cloths, and we still don't know why?


I have no idea why they did that...lol


> There was a gathering of delegates on Saturday night, and many of them have done amazing things in their country?


That meeting was very cool indeed.


> The shipment of dragon eggs was intercepted by Brazilian customs?
> People still bought and practiced on the eggs and got sub-3 solves?


The eggs sold there were 1-layer ones. Those who were intercepted were 2-layer eggs, which are more difficult, from what I heard. And yeah, customs here is very stupid 


> I got to scramble for the 5x5x5, 2x2x2, and 4x4x4 finals?
> Despite being in charge of the whole stage, Pedro still insisted on sitting at the scrambling table, and still scrambled lots of cubes himself?
> We had a score checker for 2x2x2 finals?
> There was a crazy (but controlled) period where I think we scrambled, checked, and sent out about 10 cubes in 60 seconds?


I scrambled because I'm decently fast and accurate, and we were falling behind...

That 2x2 scrambling was crazy! Should have taped it.


> Many of the last few finals (including the 3x3x3 final) were actually held in the side stage?


Side stage had better seats, like you said.


> Running different finals upstairs and downstairs at the same time is a bad idea, because the fast competitors (*cough* Feliks, *cough* Kevin, *cough* Rob) are in all of them?


It could work, with very precise execution. But I probably won't schedule something like that again.


> Auditorium seating is terrible for mingling, but great for a large 3x3x3 final?
> Feliks had a +2 in the final?
> The auditorium was packed, and the atmosphere was incredible?


It was soooo quiet during solves, and then people would just go crazy and clap.


> I asked Pedro to sit at the finalist's table for a camera test, and the crowd started chanting "Pedro! Pedro! Pedro!"?
> I had to catch a taxi instead of the awards ceremony, but it took 15 minutes to arrive and we spent 20 minutes figuring out if I could pay?
> However, the taxi ride was twice as fast as expected, and I made my flight?


15 mins to GRU airport? That's not possible, unless you were going at 75 mph. It's almost 30km away: https://www.google.com.br/maps/dir/...71626c51a7154a!2m2!1d-46.478126!2d-23.4345529

Maybe you went to CGH aiport instead?


> The South American speedcubing community is very friendly and fun?
> Pedro, Rafael, and everyone else did a wonderful job organizing this competition?
> The side stage was a bit behind at times, but most of the competition ran ship-shape?
> This was the right time for Brazil to host Worlds?



Very glad people enjoyed the competition. I'm happy and sad that it's over so fast, after so much preparation.


----------



## Ronxu (Jul 21, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> All I know is that I won all three rounds with best times of 3.59, 3.30 and 3.70 respectively. Top 3 in the end were Me, Alexander Lin (iirc), Jael Riggenbach. I'm pretty sure nobody else got even sub-4.4 though.



You got the T3 right. I missed podium by .01 



whauk said:


> Concerning Supersolve:
> 
> 
> What was your approach? Speedsolving solution? Optimal? What were the approaches of other fast people?



I'm guessing pretty much everyone just did the scramble backwards with some rotation(s).


----------



## isra21 (Jul 21, 2015)

hey guys, did someone found a 4x4 moyu aosu in the WC? The staff didn't found
it's restickered, the sticker brand is Supersede(bright)
thank you and sorry for any english mistake, i'm learning.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 21, 2015)

Ronxu said:


> You got the T3 right. I missed podium by .01
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing pretty much everyone just did the scramble backwards with some rotation(s).



I just did pure inverse scramble.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 21, 2015)

Pedro said:


> 15 mins to GRU airport? That's not possible, unless you were going at 75 mph. It's almost 30km away: https://www.google.com.br/maps/dir/...71626c51a7154a!2m2!1d-46.478126!2d-23.4345529
> 
> Maybe you went to CGH aiport instead?



I suppose I didn't phrase that clearly. 

6:00 to 6:15 - the final round ends and we call a taxi
6:15 to 6:30 - we wait for the taxi
6:30 to 6:50 - we try to figure out if I can pay
6:50 to 7:25 - very speedy ride to GRU


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 21, 2015)

By the way, in case anyone's curious, here's v1 of my LL skip solver.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 22, 2015)

Bad Opening ( registrations ). Bad Lights


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 22, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> I just did pure inverse scramble.



In that case isn't this just a very stupid event?


----------



## joshsailscga (Jul 22, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> In that case isn't this just a very stupid event?



That's why it's not an official event. It's just cool to see the cube get 'solved' that fast.


----------



## alexanderglin (Jul 23, 2015)

whauk said:


> Concerning Supersolve:
> 
> 
> What was your approach? Speedsolving solution? Optimal? What were the approaches of other fast people?



Hey there, I came second in supersolve and I used an optimal solution found via Kociemba's Cube Explorer.

Supersolve scramble (white top, green front): D' R D2 R' F L2 F2 U2 F2 U L' U2 F' R2 D2 B R2 B

I tried the pure inverse scramble at first, and it's really quite fast. I then ran the two-phase solver and it gave an 18 HTM solution, breaking even with the scramble. With a rotation (so that red's on top, yellow front): 

*(M' U') (R' D B') (L U' B U' D2) (F' R2 U') (M' R' U' R)*

This became the solution I used. In practice I've gotten sub 2.8 solves only when the Rubik's brand speedcube didn't lock up, haha. I can see some fast cubers easily get sub 2.5 with this. In the three rounds of supersolve my best was only a 3.96, sadly. 

In performing the inverse scramble with a rotation (starting white on top, red front), I tried: 

l' U2 R' F2 U2 r D2 F D' r2 U2 r2 F2 r' d' R2 U' R

which is pretty nice as well. Also, congrats to Antoine for winning!

Lastly, big shoutout to the competition staff, organizers, and everyone else I had the pleasure of meeting at WC2015. Sao Paulo was amazing, to say the least


----------

